# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2018



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jun 2018 às 08:52)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (1 Jun 2018 às 09:30)

Bom dia, inicio de Junho fresco, estão 15.6ºC e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## Tonton (1 Jun 2018 às 10:01)

Bom dia,
Temperatura mínima fresquinha de cerca de 11,5ºC por aqui, para começar Junho.
Continua fresco e húmido, com céu parcialmente nublado e cerca de 15ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jun 2018 às 10:37)

Boas, 

Mínima de 11,9 graus. 
Neste momento estão 16,0 graus e vento moderado bem fesco.


----------



## MSantos (1 Jun 2018 às 11:37)

Bom dia!

Junho arranca com uma manhã fresca e cinzenta em Leiria! Chove fraco.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jun 2018 às 12:30)

Chove com intensidade na Cidade Universitária, mas as pingas são de reduzida espessura. _Chuva molha parvos_


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Jun 2018 às 12:48)

Bom dia!
O dia começou com bastante sol mas agora o céu encontra-se encoberto:




Há cerca de meia hora já deu para sentir uns borrifos.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jun 2018 às 16:37)

A coisa está interessante entre Lamego e Oliveira do Hospital...


----------



## RStorm (1 Jun 2018 às 19:32)

Boa Tarde

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *14,9ºC *
Máxima: *20,7ºC *

Junho começa fresco com sol, algumas nuvens e nortada moderada. 

T. Atual: *19,3ºC *
HR: 57% 
Vento: NW / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jun 2018 às 19:40)

Por aqui este 1º dia de Junho, foi de vento moderado, e sol quase sempre presente, apesar de estarem umas grande formações nebulosas no céu.


----------



## Geopower (1 Jun 2018 às 21:04)

Em Santa Cruz final de dia com céu muito nublado com abertas. Vento moderado de NW.
Panorâmica para Oeste:


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jun 2018 às 21:17)

Nesto momento isto está agreste. 
Vento forte, chuva fraca e apenas 13 graus.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Jun 2018 às 22:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nesto momento isto está agreste.
> Vento forte, chuva fraca e apenas 13 graus.


Ao menos alguém que tenha direito a alguma animação, por aqui pasmaceira total há varios dias! Nem fod*, nem sai de cima

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (2 Jun 2018 às 11:32)

19.5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jun 2018 às 14:33)

Boas,

Bastante vento por cá, claramente superior ao modelado, algo recorrente diga-se.
O capacete da serra é enorme, agora não tenho hipótese de tirar foto.


----------



## RStorm (2 Jun 2018 às 18:40)

Boa Tarde

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *15,3ºC *
Máxima: *21,2ºC *

O dia começou fresco e com céu encoberto, que acabou por dar lugar a uma tarde amena e pouco nublada. 
A nortada tem soprado fraca. 

T. Atual: *20,5ºC *
HR. 58% 
Vento: NW / 9,2 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (2 Jun 2018 às 19:02)

máxima de *23.5ºC*, subida de 3ºC, amanhã é provável que já desça de novo
19.9ºC actual


----------



## Geopower (2 Jun 2018 às 19:19)

A reportar da costa oeste, Santa Cruz. 
Dia de céu encoberto, com algumas abertas durante a tarde. Dia frio com vento oderado de NW. 
Bastante nebulosidade a vir do oceano:


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Jun 2018 às 22:51)

Parece que estamos perante um início de Junho bem ameno, algo que já nem lembro na minha memória meteorológica. 
O cenário de "Europa Invertida" parece continuar, Norte e Centro bem quentes, mais que a P. Ibérica. Turistas procuram bom tempo. 

Não tenho acompanhado diariamente, mas noto sempre que os dias têm nebulosidade, algum vento, principalmente nortada.

Mínima: *12,2ºC*
Máxima: *18,8ºC
*
Eu bem pedi que não queria calor até Junho  Vamos a ver se este Verão ainda não nos surpreende. Depois do desastre do ano passado, um Verão ameno era mais que bem vindo.


----------



## cepp1 (3 Jun 2018 às 09:02)

mais do mesmo por Leiria...chuva chuva e mais chuva


----------



## André Filipe Bom (3 Jun 2018 às 09:11)

Bom dia, que bonito, está a chuviscar, não me importava nada que este verão fosse sempr assim.


----------



## cepp1 (3 Jun 2018 às 09:22)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> Bom dia, que bonito, está a chuviscar, não me importava nada que este verão fosse sempr assim.



ganha juizo


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jun 2018 às 09:29)

Por aqui a manhã segue bastante cinzenta e fresca, isto depois de já ter choviscado por volta das 6 da manhã.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jun 2018 às 10:02)

Boas, 

Por cá a chuva rendeu 1,5mm.


----------



## david 6 (3 Jun 2018 às 10:32)

por aqui também já chuviscou, não vi nada, mas o chão ainda tem umas partes molhadas e tenho *0.2mm*


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jun 2018 às 17:25)

A tarde aqui segue com céu nublado e com vento por vezes moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jun 2018 às 18:21)

Chuviscos por aqui.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Jun 2018 às 18:27)

Morrinha de manhã, contudo o dia esteve ótimo. Máxima perto dos *20ºC*.

Jacarandás a pintarem a cidade de roxo, muito bonito.


----------



## RStorm (3 Jun 2018 às 18:48)

Boa Tarde

Mínima: *14,8ºC *
Máxima: *20,3ºC *

Mais um dia fresco e semelhante aos anteriores com céu nublado, nortada moderada e algumas abertas de sol.
Houve alguns chuviscos durante a madrugada, eram bem visíveis nos vidros dos carros quando saí para o trabalho por volta das 5 horas da manhã, mas o pluviómetro não registou nada. 

T. Atual: *18,1ºC *
HR: 57%
Vento: NW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jun 2018 às 20:20)

Por cá a paisagem mantém se bem verdejante. A própria Serra mantém se com muita água. 
Quinta do Pisão- Alcabideche esta tarde.


----------



## david 6 (3 Jun 2018 às 20:28)

máxima de 20.3ºC


----------



## RStorm (4 Jun 2018 às 09:30)

Bom dia
Céu encoberto com chuviscos. Que bela manhã  

T. Atual: *16,2ºC *
HR: 77%
Vento: NW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## remember (4 Jun 2018 às 09:37)

Bom dia,

Já choveu durante a noite e inicio de manhã, volta a cair chuva miudinha...
0.4mm acumulados, 17.2ºC e 82% de HR, o vento sopra fraco de SSW.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Jun 2018 às 11:42)

Bom dia pessoal,

Primavera/Outonal soma e segue  Lembro.me bem da Primavera chuvosa de 2001, e mais recentemente dos Junho´s de 2013 e 2014! Apesar de 2013 ter sido apenas a primeira quinzena,porque depois rapidamente se atingiu temperaturas acima dos 35ªc! Em qualquer um deles não encontro semelhanças ao que se está a passar neste mommento! Nesta altura do ano será das fases mais insulares que me lembro desde que acompanho meteorologia! Ontem por exemplo andei a cuidar do meu jardim e a relva encontrava.se amarela há superfície ,só me lembro de isto acontecer em Janeiro e Fevereiro, e já moro nesta casa á 11 anos! 

Mínima de hoje : *14ºc*
Tatual:*17.8ºc *

No meio disto tudo, por aqui Maio foi um mês muito seco com apenas* 3.0mm *, e Junho segue apenas com palha, que nada acumulou!


----------



## RStorm (4 Jun 2018 às 14:00)

A chuva fraca desta manhã rendeu *0,3 mm*. 
Agora o céu mantém-se nublado e com algumas abertas. 

T. Atual: *19,1ºC* 
HR: 58% 
Vento: NW / 8,6 Km/h


----------



## MSantos (4 Jun 2018 às 14:14)

Boas!

Mais uma manhã fresca e enevoada aqui em Leiria! Já tivemos alguma chuva fraca durante a manhã, por agora vão aparecendo algumas abertas em que por vezes o sol brilha.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jun 2018 às 15:27)

logo de manhãzinha também chuviscou,agora o sol espreita de vez em quando, 19.6ºC, *0.2mm*


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jun 2018 às 17:03)

Por aqui o dia segue muito cinzento, com vento moderado, e com alguns chuviscos, que nem molham o chão.


----------



## criz0r (4 Jun 2018 às 17:30)

Boas,

Aguaceiro fraco por aqui. Vento moderado e apenas 16,1ºC.


----------



## Manuel Amador (4 Jun 2018 às 18:24)

Chove em Setúbal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (4 Jun 2018 às 20:54)

aguaceiro agora


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Jun 2018 às 21:02)

Morrinha pela manhã, céu cinzento e bastante negro agora para Noroeste. 

Máxima de *17,5ºC* (*8ºC abaixo da média)*
Minima de *12,1ºC

2 mm
*
Provavelmente dos dias de Junho mais frescos dos últimos anos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jun 2018 às 21:12)

Sigo agora com aguaceiros fracos, é pena não se aguentar assim toda a noite.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jun 2018 às 21:43)

Boas, 
0,5 mm
17,5 de máxima.

As máximas baixas por cá até são recorrentes mas noutro contexto, dias de nortada violenta. Aliás precisamente há um ano atrás estava com nortada monstruosa, algo que por norma marca presença nas festividades dos Santos aqui da região,contudo este ano será diferente.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jun 2018 às 23:07)

chuviscos de novo


----------



## david 6 (5 Jun 2018 às 00:08)

acumulado *0.7mm*


----------



## André Filipe Bom (5 Jun 2018 às 09:30)

Bom dia, aqui ontém apenas chuviscou um pouco mas nem isto acumula aqui nesta terra, hoje o tempo continua fresco céu nublado com abertas.


----------



## MSantos (5 Jun 2018 às 09:59)

Bom dia!

Mais um dia de tempo fresco, diria frio face ao mês em que estamos! 

Passou por aqui um belo aguaceiro que me fez apanhar uma molha um pouco antes das 9h. Veremos o que nos reserva o resto do dia.


----------



## criz0r (5 Jun 2018 às 15:00)

Boas,

O dia de ontem ainda rendeu *0,6mm*. A nortada levantou-se desde as 14h e vai soprando por vezes forte.
Temperatura de 20,8ºC actuais.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jun 2018 às 15:30)

Boa tarde!
Formações interessantes, há bocado. Céu "enrugado":



20180605_144418-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



GOPR5002_1528207317316_high-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



GOPR5001_1528207317316_high-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



_DSC0524-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr


----------



## david 6 (5 Jun 2018 às 17:43)

por volta das 15h o céu estava assim:


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jun 2018 às 21:17)

Hoje foi mais um dia de céu nublado, e bem fresquinho, e agora já depois de o sol se por, o céu começou a escurecer bastante.


----------



## DaniFR (5 Jun 2018 às 21:38)

*14,9ºC* e chuva fraca

*7,1mm* acumulados hoje


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jun 2018 às 21:44)

Máximas continuam baixas,
17,7 graus. 

Neste momento morrinnha e 14,3 graus.
0,3 mm


----------



## srr (5 Jun 2018 às 23:22)

E pronto - chove bem por aqui.


----------



## Aspvl (6 Jun 2018 às 09:16)

Pela Baixa, manhã de alguma borranha e um curto aguaceiro de chuva fraca, há talvez uns 25 minutos.


----------



## remember (6 Jun 2018 às 09:20)

Bom dia, os borrifos continuam  não passam disso mesmo, porque não acumula nada, ontem ainda acumulou 0.1mm

E continuamos nesta pasmaceira de tempo, digo o que muitos já disseram, não é necessário muito calor, mas já podiam estar uns dias mais amenos. Depois a mudança vai doer de certeza


----------



## André Filipe Bom (6 Jun 2018 às 09:34)

Bom dia, por aqui mais do mesmo apenas nuvens e vento.


----------



## RStorm (6 Jun 2018 às 10:37)

Bom dia

Mínima: *16,0ºC*
Céu encoberto e vento fraco.

T. Atual: *18,5ºC *
HR: 70%
Vento: NW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## AMFC (6 Jun 2018 às 12:41)

Mais um excelente dia de praia


----------



## criz0r (6 Jun 2018 às 12:46)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui céu encoberto e algum 'spray' ocasional.
Vento moderado de Oeste e 19,6ºC.


----------



## Rachie (6 Jun 2018 às 12:47)

A monotonia continua: chuva de manhã na Venda do Pinheiro, encoberto agora em Alfragide...

Ontem após uma manhã encoberta, da parte da tarde até esteve bastante agradável pelo Oeste, mas à noite quando tentei estender roupa: chuviscos de novo, daquela miudinha que não acumula nada :|


----------



## meteocaldas (6 Jun 2018 às 14:40)

####  COMPARATIVO DE WEBCAMS  ####
A MeteoCaldas criou uma página exclusiva onde se mostram 54 webcams de praias, em tempo real (não é streaming).
A partir de agora, antes de ir para a praia, já se pode saber como estão as condições por lá, o que é muito útil sobretudo nas praias do litoral norte e centro, que frequentemente nos pregam partidas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:-)
Esta página é ideal para ser vista em PC ou Tablet, mas também fica bem em telemóvel na horizontal e ampliando. Apesar de serem 54 imagens, a página é muito leve (consome apenas 550Kb de dados) e carrega em menos de 2 segundos (em wi-fi ou 4g).
Claro que quem quiser ver streaming pode sempre recorrer às fontes originais destas webcams, mas a ideia é justamente reunir de uma forma rápida e sem consumo significativo de dados, todas as webcams disponíveis no litoral para poder ser facilmente consultado e comparado.
Este projeto continua em desenvolvimento e tenciona incluir todas as webcams do país. Clicando em "ver mais webcams", passa para a página seguinte destinada às webcams das cidades, e às webcams da Madeira e dos Açores.
Se acharem a ideia interessante, ou tiverem webbcams que queiram adicionar, visitem e comentem. Obrigado!

LINK: http://www.meteocaldas.com/pc/wxwebcams.php






Comparativo de estações meteorológicas: http://www.meteocaldas.com/pc/wxpstations.php

MeteoCaldas no facebook: https://www.facebook.com/meteocaldas

MeteoCaldas (versão global para PC, Tablet ou Telemòvel):  http://www.meteocaldas.com/mtp


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2018 às 15:54)

Boa tarde
Uma foto por cada dia de Junho até hoje:
Dia 1: Póvoa 14:04
2: Vialonga 19:28
3: Carcavelos 20:50
4: Gradil, Mafra 19:10
5: Póvoa 15:13
6: Póvoa 15:21

Neste momento 18,7°C com 72% e vento fraco com rajadas moderadas.




















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (6 Jun 2018 às 16:05)

Céu muito nublado com algumas abertas e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jun 2018 às 21:04)

Boas,

Esta manhã choveu bem na serra, treino com uma rica molha. 
A temperatura a rondar os 13 graus ente a cota 350 mts 450 mts. Ficam 3 fotos.


----------



## david 6 (6 Jun 2018 às 21:17)

máxima um pouco mais quente de *22.4ºC*, amanhã dia fresco de chuvinha


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Jun 2018 às 21:19)

Mais um dia de céu nublado e ameno. Máxima de *18,1ºC* e *1,3 mm* acumulados. 

Mais uns borrifos e chegamos à média mensal facilmente, o que é de louvar. Belo ano climatológico que estamos a ter.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jun 2018 às 21:31)

Hoje estive por Santarém todo o dia, na feira nacional da agricultura, e o dia de manhã, até parecia mesmo que ia chover, pois por volta das 7 horas ainda começou a cair uns aguaceiros, mas depois já depois da hora de almoço, ainda aqueceu bem, até aos 23ºC, e se não fosse  o vento moderado que se fez sentir, ainda se sentia mais o calor.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jun 2018 às 21:57)

Amanhã vai chover razoavelmente bem, a serra vai ser bastante beneficiada.
Não me admirava nada que a estação da Ulgueira acumulasse uns bons 10 mm.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Jun 2018 às 10:11)

Bom dia pessoal,

Chove ali, chove acolá, mas por aqui não chove nada!!  Maio foi muito seco , e Junho segue.lhe o caminho! Vamos ver se hoje ainda rega qualquer coisa lá mais para a tarde! Os dias frescos vão.se sucedendo uns atrás dos outros, hoje não será exceção! Não conto passar do 20ºc! A partir de dia 10 , a história vai começar a ser outra , e nada como uma boa rega antes das já merecidas temperaturas mais amenas, o problema é que muito provavelmente vamos passar de 8 a 80, e lá para dia 15/16 já vai andar perto do 35ºc em muitos lugares do pais


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2018 às 10:44)

Bom dia,
Chuva fraca por cá.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2018 às 11:10)

Já rendeu* 1 mm.*
Chuvisco fraco bem persistente.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jun 2018 às 11:25)

Vai morrinhando por aqui.


----------



## criz0r (7 Jun 2018 às 11:38)

Vai chuviscando também por aqui, sem ainda registar qualquer acumulado.
17,1ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2018 às 11:40)

Muito interessante a imagem de radar aqui da zona, se repararem ha uma mancha de precipitação que simplesmente quase não se mexe aqui por cima.
Claramente o efeito ortográfico da serra a beneficiar aqui a zona, o próprio vento de sul também é importante para a rega deste lado da serra.
*2 mm* por aqui
*3 mm* na Ulgueira.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2018 às 12:10)

3 mm e nevoeiro a entrar.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Jun 2018 às 12:11)

Aqui por enquanto já vai dando para molhar o chão, vamos ser se o "anticiclone de Azeitão" deixa cá chegar alguma coisa do que se vê no radar  Esta morrinha por vezes traz grandes surpresas a nível de acumulados 

Tatual: *17ºc*


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jun 2018 às 12:29)

Bom dia/tarde!
Muita morrinha/chuva fraca por aqui. Como a minha mãe diz: "está um belo tempo para criar sapos". 
Está tudo bem molhado e o nevoeiro vai aparecendo.


----------



## RStorm (7 Jun 2018 às 12:47)

Boa Tarde

Mínima: *16,2ºC *
Céu encoberto e começou agora a morrinhar.

T. Atual: *18,2ºC *
HR: 74%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Tonton (7 Jun 2018 às 12:59)

Tiagolco disse:


> Bom dia/tarde!
> Muita morrinha/chuva fraca por aqui. Como a minha mãe diz: "está um belo tempo para criar sapos".
> Está tudo bem molhado e o nevoeiro vai aparecendo.



Também nevoeiro e chuva fraca por aqui.

Sempre ouvi dizer que é tempo bom para ir ao caracol...


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jun 2018 às 13:00)

Morrinha que molha bem nos pontos mais altos. Nevoeiro qb, mais intenso perto das ribeiras.


----------



## Geopower (7 Jun 2018 às 13:24)

Chuvisca em Lisboa. Vento fraco. Céu encoberto


----------



## david 6 (7 Jun 2018 às 14:02)

chuviscos


----------



## André Filipe Bom (7 Jun 2018 às 14:13)

Boa tarde, por aqui também já chuviscou mas nada acumuloiu enfim..., estão 19.1ºC.


----------



## marcoguarda (7 Jun 2018 às 14:42)

Chove fraco aqui desde as 10h da manhã, sem qualquer paragem, as beiras das estradas parecem uns mini rios.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2018 às 14:57)

Boa tarde aqui da Póvoa.
Choveu fraco sem conseguir acumular, chão húmido.
Céu encoberto por estratos baixos. Tecto das nuvens nos 320 m. Vento fraco de W.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2018 às 15:30)

17,4°C
82,5%
Vento WSW intensidade muito variável, desde quase a nulo a moderado até cerca de 20 Km/h
Céu pouco interessante...






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Jun 2018 às 15:50)

Que pesadelo de tempo,twnho pena de quem tirou ferias neste periodo!
Vai fazer 1 ano que estava um calor infernal junto com a tragédia de Pedrógão!

Sigo com 16°c chuva que não pára desde as 10h

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## André Filipe Bom (7 Jun 2018 às 15:53)

Os primeiros 0.2mm deste mês.


----------



## remember (7 Jun 2018 às 16:22)

Boas, isto é que está aqui uma coisa bonita  é que já que o tempo está assim que chovesse, mas nada... 0.2mm acumulados até agora das 13h às 14h.
Sigo com 18.4ºC, 82% de HR e vento de SSW, ao menos esse têm sido rei Algumas rajadas jeitosas, mas nada de anormal!


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jun 2018 às 16:40)

Por aqui sigo com morrinha, desde as 7 da manhã.


----------



## criz0r (7 Jun 2018 às 17:31)

Chove fraco agora, após uma pausa desde a hora do almoço. O acumulado segue nos *0,6mm*.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Jun 2018 às 17:33)

Mas que belo dia de Outono, morrinha persistente que nada acumula , mas que deixa tudo bem regado   temperatura actual de *17.5ºc*, e vento moderado de *S*


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2018 às 18:10)

7 mm
Muito bom, devo fechar o dia com bom acumulado. 
Chove fraco a moderado.


----------



## Thomar (7 Jun 2018 às 18:19)

Por aqui, já ao fim de muitos dias, caiu um aguaceiro fraco, fraquinho, fora isso, tem sido muito esporadicamente alguma morrinha...


----------



## DaniFR (7 Jun 2018 às 18:30)

Dia de chuviscos e chuva em geral fraca, até há cerca de meia hora em que aumentou de intensidade. 

6,9mm acumulados


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2018 às 18:48)

Cai certinho. 



how do you print screen


----------



## MSantos (7 Jun 2018 às 18:51)

Boa tarde! 

O dia de hoje tem sido marcado pelo presença quase constante do chuvisco/chuva fraca em Leiria. 

Acumulados 4/5mm nas estações da zona.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jun 2018 às 19:05)

volta a chuviscar


----------



## Geopower (7 Jun 2018 às 19:14)

Chuvisco em Telheiras desde as 17h. 18°C. Vento fraco. Céu encoberto.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jun 2018 às 19:28)

A morrinha continua, depois de um intervalo de cerca  de 3 horas.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2018 às 19:36)

10 mm


----------



## RStorm (7 Jun 2018 às 19:51)

Mínima: *16,2ºC *
Máxima: *19,7ºC *

Morrinha persistente desde o meio da tarde, mas não chega a acumular nada. 

T. Atual: *17,3ºC *
HR: 90% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Geopower (7 Jun 2018 às 20:04)

Chuvisco passou a chuva fraca certinha. 17.8°C. Vento fraco.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jun 2018 às 20:14)

Depois de um intervalo sem água, volta a morrinha. Que belo dia de Março 

6 mm acumulados


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2018 às 20:50)

Muito nevoeiro, continua a chuva fraca.
12 mm já cá cantam
Máxima de 15,9 graus.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jun 2018 às 21:09)

está a chuviscar bem no estádio da luz


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2018 às 21:12)

Galamares,Sintra: 20 mm
Ulgueira, Sintra: 17 mm
Alcabideche, Cascais: 13 mm
Rio de Mouro, Sintra: 13 mm


Incrível como a estação do Pai do Vento so acumulou 5 mm.
Conclusao, obrigado ao efeito orografico da serra.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jun 2018 às 21:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Muito nevoeiro, continua a chuva fraca.
> 12 mm já cá cantam
> Máxima de 15,9 graus.


Bem vindo ao Porto! Aqui não passou dos 15,3ºC 
Boa disposição acima de tudo!


----------



## DaniFR (7 Jun 2018 às 21:40)

Continua a chuva fraca e persistente.

*15,2mm* acumulados


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jun 2018 às 22:03)

O que mais se ouve por hoje é: "Que tempo é este!? Estamos no Inverno?"  Anomalia na temperatura hoje em Lisboa foi de *-8ºC *
Acho que nem em Maio usei chapéu de chuva lol

Máxima: *15,3ºC* 
*8,6 mm *acumulados e continuam

Ribeira de Carenque e do Jamor correm bem, a paisagem já começa a ficar menos verde mas esta humidade toda deve entardecer a secura, felizmente.

Sendo esta chuva persistente menos típica de Junho, de facto, sendo a maior fatia da média mensal provavelmente de eventos convectivos, para mim é bem-vinda. 

Viva Lisboa, das capitais mais frias da Europa


----------



## jamestorm (7 Jun 2018 às 22:04)

Tem chovido todo o dia em São Martinho do Porto, fraca mas persistente...às vezes mais forte.

Geralmente não meto nada no forum durante os meses de Verão, mas este ano está a ser muito atípico, e como prefeito a chuva ao calor vou tendo que reportar o que não é nada comum em Junho..


----------



## Aspvl (7 Jun 2018 às 22:09)

Bom aguaceiro de chuva fraca pela Baixa, já deu para ouvir as gotas, pois até agora tem sido só borranha. 
Que maravilha! 

P.S.: Notei que os agapantos já têm o caule bem desenvolvido, mas devem precisar de um pouco mais de calor para desabrochar.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2018 às 22:17)

João Pedro disse:


> Bem vindo ao Porto! Aqui não passou dos 15,3ºC
> Boa disposição acima de tudo!



Boas isto hoje foi bem atípico, máxima muito baixa e 15 mm já acumulados. 
Claro não vale a pena entrar em dramas, como em tudo é uma questão de tempo, dias de sol e calor vão aparecer. 
A título de brincadeira aqui vai.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Jun 2018 às 22:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas isto hoje foi bem atípico, máxima muito baixa e 15 mm já acumulados.
> Claro não vale a pena entrar em dramas, como em tudo é uma questão de tempo, dias de sol e calor vão aparecer.
> A título de brincadeira aqui vai.



Ahahah! Muito bom

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jun 2018 às 22:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas isto hoje foi bem atípico, máxima muito baixa e 15 mm já acumulados.
> Claro não vale a pena entrar em dramas, como em tudo é uma questão de tempo, dias de sol e calor vão aparecer.
> A título de brincadeira aqui vai.


Ora bem!


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jun 2018 às 22:42)

Aspvl disse:


> Bom aguaceiro de chuva fraca pela Baixa, já deu para ouvir as gotas, pois até agora tem sido só borranha.
> Que maravilha!
> 
> P.S.: Notei que os agapantos já têm o caule bem desenvolvido, mas devem precisar de um pouco mais de calor para desabrochar.


Os ingleses que se vêm gregos para que floresçam por lá, este ano riem-se dos portugueses...


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2018 às 22:45)

Actualizando...
Galamares, Sintra: 27 mm
Ulgueira, Sintra: 22 mm
Alcabideche, Cascais: 16 mm
Rio de Mouro, Sintra: 16 mm
Belas, Sintra: 10 mm

Galamares é uma terra com baixa altitude, pois encontra se no vale ribeira de Colares,  mas já não é primeira vez que tem grandes acumulados, sofre um efeito impressionante daquela zona da vertente norte da serra.


----------



## remember (7 Jun 2018 às 23:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Actualizando...
> Galamares, Sintra: 27 mm
> Ulgueira, Sintra: 22 mm
> Alcabideche, Cascais: 16 mm
> ...



Essa zona hoje está a ser rainha no que toca a chuva! Por aqui só melhorou após as 20h, vai acumulando com um valor modesto de 1.6mm.
A app tinha previsto 3.5mm 16.8ºC, 1013 hPa em queda e 95% de HR. O vento esteve predominante de Sul até à pouco e agora volta a soprar de SSW.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jun 2018 às 23:52)

Resumindo o dia:
Chuva, nevoeiro, humidade, chuva, chuva e por fim chuva. 
Bom, tenho que ver o lado positivo deste tempo: pelo menos não estou triste e a refilar que está calor e que tenho que ficar em casa a estudar para os exames em vez de ir para a praia.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jun 2018 às 23:52)

acumulado do dia *2.7mm*


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2018 às 23:56)

@remember  verdade, finalmente parou de chover.
Incrível o registo de Galamares e Ulgueira, 30 mm e 24 mm respectivamente. 
Aqui fiquei nos 16,5 mm.


----------



## MSantos (8 Jun 2018 às 00:02)

Boas!

Chuva fraca sem parar há várias horas Leiria, como resultado temos belos acumulados a passar os 10mm nas estações aqui da zona! 

Telheiro: *16.3mm*
Leiria (Centro): *14.7mm*
Parceiros: *14.2mm*
Barosa:* 10.4mm*


----------



## remember (8 Jun 2018 às 00:14)

Se não fossem as ultimas horas do dia o evento tinha sido um fiasco, mesmo assim deu para acumular 2.5mm, máxima do dia de 18.9ºC às 17:14.
Rajada máxima de 22 km/h.


----------



## remember (8 Jun 2018 às 00:21)

Chove bem agora!


----------



## fhff (8 Jun 2018 às 00:34)

Confirmo que em Colares o acumulado deve ser muito razoável. Amanhã confirmo a minha leitura de Nafarros,  a 1,5 km a Norte de Galamares.


----------



## remember (8 Jun 2018 às 00:51)

2.6mm acumulados em 48 minutos... rajada ultrapassada também com 25 km/h


----------



## remember (8 Jun 2018 às 01:04)

Que linda "mancha"





Se depois é para vir o suposto calor, que descarregue ai mais uns milímetros


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2018 às 01:10)

por aqui chuviscos continuam


----------



## André Filipe Bom (8 Jun 2018 às 08:57)

Bom dia, esta madrugada rendeu 1,4mm, vá lá vá lá, ontem rendeu 1mm.


----------



## remember (8 Jun 2018 às 09:10)

Bom dia!
4mm entre a meia noite e as 3 da manhã, nada mau!
Sigo com 16.3ºC, 86% de HR e vento praticamente nulo de SW.


----------



## RStorm (8 Jun 2018 às 09:37)

Bom dia

Mínima: *14,9ºC *
A chuva fraca desta madrugada acumulou *1,5 mm *e a morrinha que ocorreu ontem ao inicio da noite,  aumentou de intensidade e ainda deu para acumular *0,9 mm*. 
Agora sigo com céu nublado e vento fraco. 

T. Atual: *17,4ºC *
HR: 77% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Jun 2018 às 10:47)

Bom dia pessoal,
Já chuviscou por Sesimbra, e acumulou *1mm* Mais um dia fresco com *16.1ºc* de temperatura atual, para semana parece que vem o Verão 

O dia de ontem é aquilo que muita gente por vezes resume como "fiasco" de evento! A precipitação acompanhou.me praticamente o dia todo, e está tudo bem regadinho! Mas ontem, como tem acontecido nos último mês e meio, mais uma vez o "anticiclone de Azeitão" esteve potente O bom evento pode ficar bem aquém do nosso "quintal" !! Enfim da próxima será melhor 
Ora vejamos  as diferenças!

*Estacão de referência em Sesimbra*





*Estação de minha casa em Azeitão*


----------



## criz0r (8 Jun 2018 às 14:24)

@jonas_87 acumulados impressionantes, tendo em conta que as previsões nem eram nada de especial. A serra de Sintra a mostrar mais uma vez a sua importância em eventos deste género. Por aqui, apenas registei *3,6mm*, a chuva ontem chegou a ser moderada por breves instantes.

O dia segue mais calmo que ontem e ligeiramente mais quente. 19,4ºC e vento moderado de Oeste.


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2018 às 14:49)




----------



## MSantos (8 Jun 2018 às 15:40)

Boas!

De madrugada e durante a manhã ainda caíram uns aguaceiros aqui em Leiria, mas por agora o Sol parece que está a querer brilhar, temos céuu nublado com abertas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Jun 2018 às 16:11)

Céu quase limpo pela capital, se não fossem os cumulus. Algum vento também.

Diria que estão acima de 20°C agora.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Jun 2018 às 16:32)

Céu quase limpo, e mais quente que ontem! Tatual: *20.5º*c e vento fraco de *SW*


----------



## Manuel Amador (8 Jun 2018 às 16:35)

Zona da Comporta, a tarde ficou agradavel. 17 graus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (8 Jun 2018 às 16:44)

Manuel Amador disse:


> Zona da Comporta, a tarde ficou agradavel. 17 graus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas fotos! Fartas-te de passear!


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jun 2018 às 16:51)

Por aqui por volta das 4 da manhã chovia bem, e aida durou um bom bocado.
De resto apenas caiu uns aguaceiros fracos ao inicio da manhã, e o dia segue com céu muito nublado, e com temperaturas bem frescas.


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2018 às 18:37)

agora


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2018 às 19:09)

mais um agora, céus interessantes


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Jun 2018 às 19:19)

Aguaceiro fraco, não estava a espera! *0.3mm*O radar não mostrava nada, deu para fazer a rega do dia no jardim


----------



## Manuel Amador (8 Jun 2018 às 19:23)

Sempre em serviço, estava agradavel em Sesimbra , e em Troia
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jun 2018 às 19:36)

criz0r disse:


> @jonas_87 acumulados impressionantes, tendo em conta que as previsões nem eram nada de especial. A serra de Sintra a mostrar mais uma vez a sua importância em eventos deste género. Por aqui, apenas registei *3,6mm*, a chuva ontem chegou a ser moderada por breves instantes.
> 
> O dia segue mais calmo que ontem e ligeiramente mais quente. 19,4ºC e vento moderado de Oeste.



É verdade foram acumulados expressivos, ainda hoje olhei para a encosta da serra e mantém-se verdejante, não esquecendo que estamos em Junho.
Foi uma situação interessante, esta dos acumulados, pois no dia anterior o AROME modelava pequenas manchas de precipitação com valores um pouco mais altos e persistentes na serra, sinal claro de precipitação orográfica.
Esteve practicamente dia inteiro a chover fraco e com nevoeiro, características da dita chuva orográfica.
E para amanhã? O ECMWF dá um belo acumulado pela manhã, para cá dão 14 mm.


----------



## RStorm (8 Jun 2018 às 19:36)

Mínima: *14,9ºC *
Máxima: *21,4ºC *
Acumulado: *1,5 mm *

O dia começou com céu nublado, mas entretanto começou-se abrir ao final da manhã, dando lugar a uma tarde solarenga e agradável. 
O vento soprou fraco de NW, tendo sido temporariamente moderado a meio da tarde

T. Atual: *18,8ºC *
HR: 57% 
Vento: NW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (8 Jun 2018 às 20:56)

16°C
72%
Vento nulo ou < 5 Km/h
E o céu da tarde foi assim na Póvoa 
13h30 SSE
19H30 Sul
20h40 E
20h50 WNW POENTE
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2018 às 21:15)

*2.5mm*


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jun 2018 às 21:19)

Há uma hora atrás grande assusto ao olhar para o céu. Incêndio num armazém em Atiba.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jun 2018 às 21:20)

Às 21h15, esta formação nublosa a W
Não consigo identificar o que é. 
Vista da CRIL, Camarate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## bentanias (8 Jun 2018 às 22:19)

como estamos em termos de acumulado mensal? por aqui quase 30mm


----------



## Manuel Amador (8 Jun 2018 às 22:39)

MSantos disse:


> Boas fotos! Fartas-te de passear!



Sempre em modo Working for the man, ou pelo menos quase sempre


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jun 2018 às 22:51)

A ser mesmo verdade, devo ter mais um belo acumulado.


----------



## remember (8 Jun 2018 às 23:21)

Manuel Amador disse:


> Sempre em modo Working for the man, ou pelo menos quase sempre



Assim está bem! 

Temperatura actual de 16.2ºC com 73% HR, máxima de 22.1ºC às 15:29.
4mm da madrugada!



bentanias disse:


> como estamos em termos de acumulado mensal? por aqui quase 30mm


Sorte! 7.1mm


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jun 2018 às 07:20)

Bom dia! 

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## remember (9 Jun 2018 às 08:02)

@Ricardo Carvalho parece, que desta vais ter sorte


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jun 2018 às 08:18)

Que chuvada, há pouco em Chão de Meninos, Sintra. Cota 270 mts.
É uma pena aquela zona não ter uma estação, para quem conhece, sabe que é um verdadeiro penico. 



free picture hosting


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jun 2018 às 08:21)

Por Alcabideche sigo com 5 mm. 
O acumulado mensal vai nos 23 mm.


----------



## Thomar (9 Jun 2018 às 08:37)

Bom dia. Que bela chuvada (30 minutos de chuva) agora de manhã, não estava nada à espera. Temperatura actual *+14,9ºC.*


----------



## Thomar (9 Jun 2018 às 09:23)

Mais um aguaceiro, vai chuviscando agora.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Jun 2018 às 09:51)

Bom dia pessoal,

Mais uma bela manhã de Outuno, mas por aqui @remember a imagem vale mais que mil palavaras  Ainda não foi desta,literalmente pelos pingos da chuva , 0.3mmMas tranquilo, descarregou bem na serra






No caminho para Sesimbra percebi logo que a deslocação da superfície frontal com mais atividade/ precipitação seguia nesse sentindo Basta vermos os acumulados pelas estações vizinhas em Azeitão, e vermos esta já para lá da serra em Tróia, orografia da Arrábida a funcionar plenamente 

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IGRNDOLA4 *5.33mm*


----------



## DRC (9 Jun 2018 às 10:47)

Bom dia,
Bastante mais chuva do que aquela que esperava. Chegou a chover forte por alguns instantes. 
A temperatura está nos 15,4ºC e, apesar de ainda chuviscar, já há abertas para SO e sol sobre o Tejo.


----------



## david 6 (9 Jun 2018 às 13:47)

a NW:


----------



## Geopower (9 Jun 2018 às 13:57)

david 6 disse:


> a NW:


É o aguaceiro que está a passar aqui em Glória do Ribatejo. Aguaceiro moderado.


----------



## david 6 (9 Jun 2018 às 14:41)

acumulado *1.5mm*, achei pouco, como aqui reina o sol e os aguaceiros vão todos ao lado...... sigo com 24.7ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jun 2018 às 16:51)

Hoje foi um dia bem regado, principalmente por volta do meio dia caiu uns aguaceiros moderados, e agora mesmo acabou de cair mais uns aguaceiros fracos, e agora já está sol.


----------



## RStorm (9 Jun 2018 às 17:57)

Boa Tarde

Mínima: *13,5ºC *
Máxima: *21,7ºC *
Acumulado: *2,4 mm *

A manhã foi fresca e nublada com morrinha e um aguaceiro intenso ao final da manhã. 
Agora a tarde segue com sol, vento moderado e poucas nuvens. 

T. Atual: *19,8ºC *
HR: 50% 
Vento: NW / 9,7 Km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jun 2018 às 18:12)

Wow só agora e que olhei para o pluviómetro,* 17,1 mm* acumulados na chuvada das 7h. Em Junho! Parece um bocado inflacionado, acredito que esteja abaixo dos 15 mm o real.

Média mensal mais que feita 

E a diferença entre Lisboa e Sintra! Saí da baixa com céu nublado e algum calor, em Queluz está a pingar e muito mais fresco. Typical.


----------



## remember (9 Jun 2018 às 22:53)

Boas, manhã bastante chuvosa, mas após as 11h começou a limpar o céu.
5.2mm bastante acima do previsto pela App, bela rega!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Jun 2018 às 00:02)

Boa noite pessoal,

Depois da chuva matinal, mais dois aguaceiros fracos durante o dia deixaram o acumulado em 1.3mm
À tarde céu com alguns cumulus , mas deu para passear com a filhota, e ao sol aquecia bem,uma foto do passeio 

Tatual: 14.1°c








Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (10 Jun 2018 às 00:05)

Agradavel mas frio, mesmo para o Sul da Costa de Prata 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jun 2018 às 10:16)

Esta manhã acordou fresquinha, e húmida, pois caiu uns aguaceiros á pouco tempo.

Hoje é o campeonato nacional de motocross, em Alqueidão, a corrida inicialmente era para ser em Março, mas foi adiado devido ao mau tempo, mas parece que hoje também não está muito melhor, isto sobretudo para o estacionamento de centenas de automóveis.


----------



## david 6 (10 Jun 2018 às 12:29)

uns chuviscos fracos agora


----------



## david 6 (10 Jun 2018 às 12:59)

no fim dos chuviscos passarem


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jun 2018 às 14:12)

A tarde segue fresca, com céu muito nublado, e com vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## david 6 (10 Jun 2018 às 16:46)

Aguaceiro nos arredores de Coruche


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jun 2018 às 16:50)

Boas,

Mais um dia fresco.
Manhã de Junho na serra que mais parecia uma manhã de Janeiro,a avaliar pela água que lá havia.
E não é que o nível de água da barragem da Mula subiu um bocado??  Cheguei a casa carregado de lama. lol
Os proprios afluentes da ribeira de Colares tambem levavam bastante água, na verdade aquela zona da serra segue com uns bons 40/45 mm de acumulado mensal, tendo em conta que estamos em Junho, em 10 dias é muita fruta. Logo posto fotos.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (10 Jun 2018 às 17:19)

Boa tarde, por aqui pouco têm chovido, á pouco caiu um aguaceiro que acumulou 0,2mm.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Jun 2018 às 19:04)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Depois da chuva matinal, mais dois aguaceiros fracos durante o dia deixaram o acumulado em 1.3mm
> À tarde céu com alguns cumulus , mas deu para passear com a filhota, e ao sol aquecia bem,uma foto do passeio
> ...


Ricardo "Woods"?Carvalho já és... 
Belíssimo passeio, habitua-la bem!


----------



## RStorm (10 Jun 2018 às 19:54)

Boa Tarde

Mínima: *15,8ºC *
Máxima: *19,7ºC *
Acumulado: *0,3 mm *

Dia cinzento com céu encoberto e alguma morrinha durante a manhã. O vento tem soprado fraco de W. 

T. Atual: *17,7ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: W / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jun 2018 às 20:25)

Aqui estão as fotos desta manhã
N247 Ao sair  da Malveira da Serra.
É um sítio incrível quando está forte nortada instalada, vai tudo pelos ares.



how to capture screen

N247 precisamente na fronteira do concelho Sintra com concelho de Cascais e respectivas freguesias de Colares e Alcabideche. Aquele microclima tramado.





Junto a aldeia do Penedo.
Um afluente da ribeira de Colares.










Esta aldeia é curiosa, como já aqui disse há uns anos atrás para além de ser bem pitoresca é muito rica em água. Uma pequena levada à direita. Aconselho uma visita a esta aldeia.




Na zona dos Capuchos



image hosting over 5mb

Conclusão, não me lembro de andar na serra em Junho e ver tanta água.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jun 2018 às 21:00)

Sigo agora com uma morrinha, que mais se parece com nevoeiro, pois nem chega para molhar o chão.
As minhas árvores de fruto plantadas á 3 meses agradecem muito por estas ultimas chuvadas, pois ainda não as reguei nunca desde que as plantei, e a minha carteira também.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Jun 2018 às 23:06)

João Pedro disse:


> Ricardo "Woods"?Carvalho já és...
> Belíssimo passeio, habitua-la bem!


Tacadas a sério só  dentro do ringue João, ai sim,sou craqueAhahah! 
Joguei hóquei patins federado 19 anos golf não é muito a minha praia , mas tenho uns amigos que dão umas tacadas ️‍, e aproveito para estar com eles e família no meio daquele esplêndido verde em qualquer altura do ano 


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jun 2018 às 12:26)

Este final de manhã, aqui segue com tempo fresco, e com céu muito nublado.


----------



## RStorm (11 Jun 2018 às 13:19)

Boa Tarde

Mínima: *15,6ºC *
Céu nublado com algumas abertas de sol.

T. Atual: *20,7ºC *
HR: 55%
Vento: N / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## MSantos (11 Jun 2018 às 13:30)

Boas!

Tempo nublado com abertas em Leiria. Ainda temos mais uns dias frescos antes da chegada do calor que deve chegar a partir do meio da semana.

Algo me diz que vamos ter saudades dos dias frescos dentro de pouco tempo...


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jun 2018 às 13:48)

Boas,

Por cá não espero  calor pois vai entrar nortada forte.
Há modelos a colocarem vento a 40 km/h, basicamente regressa a normalidade por estas bandas.


----------



## david 6 (11 Jun 2018 às 21:14)

máxima de 23.1ºC, a partir de amanhã começa a subir


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Jun 2018 às 21:38)

Boa noite pessoal, 

Dia ameno com máxima de 21.2°c , e acumulado de 0.6mm feito durante a madrugada 
Amanhã a temperatura começa a subir , e vai fazer muito bem a algumas frutas  

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (11 Jun 2018 às 23:14)

Boas, dia já bastante ameno, apesar de nublado durante a manhã!

Máxima de 25.1ºC (15:03)
Mínima de 16.3ºC (06:03)

Vento predominante de Oeste quase durante todo o dia!
17.5ºC actuais com 77% de HR e 1017 hPa


----------



## Rachie (12 Jun 2018 às 08:15)

O dia na Venda do Pinheiro começa com nevoeiro.
Ontem à tarde estava um sol tão promissor...


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jun 2018 às 08:19)

Por cá vai caindo morrinha.
0,3 mm acumulados.
A serra nem se vê tal é o nevoeiro cerrado por lá.


----------



## Rachie (12 Jun 2018 às 10:20)

O nevoeiro deu lugar a chuva fraca agora na Venda do Pinheiro.


----------



## criz0r (12 Jun 2018 às 11:31)

Bom dia,

Apesar, de ter caído alguma morrinha ao início da manhã, a estação não registou qualquer acumulado.
Neste momento, o céu ainda se encontra encoberto mas não tardará muito a limpar. Actuais 19,3ºC e vento fraco de NO.


----------



## homem do mar (12 Jun 2018 às 11:32)

Boas por aqui a manha foi fresca e com alguma chuva miúda, para a tarde já deve aparece o sol e amanhã as temperaturas já devem subir mais um pouco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jun 2018 às 15:22)

A tarde aqui segue com céu nublado, vento fraco a moderado, mas mesmo assim sente-se muito abafado,


----------



## Tonton (12 Jun 2018 às 17:54)

Já há muito menos nuvens, o Sol descobriu e já se sente que "morde" bem.
Só não subiu mais a temperatura por aqui porque também está uma nortada furiosa.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jun 2018 às 19:47)

Boas,

Por cá já vamos tendo uma nortada a soprar forte, já tinha saudades da minha rica nortada. 
Sábado sim, promete ser o dia mais agressivo, com rajadas a tocarem os 80/90 km pelo menos.
Será mais um dia a tocar/ultrapassar os *100 km/h* nos sitios do costume aqui do concelho.
Estou tramado daqui para a frente, pois agora vou de bike para o trabalho, fazer Cascais - Alcabideche com nortada violenta, é uma prova quase heróica. 

*16,1ºC
42 km/h*


----------



## david 6 (12 Jun 2018 às 20:00)

afinal a máxima foi mais fresca, 22.1ºC


----------



## lm1960 (12 Jun 2018 às 21:31)

Boas,
Hoje pelo Bombarral tive chuva miudinha até ás 10:00, depois disso céu totalmente encoberto com pouco vento. 
A partir das 15:00/16:00, como é normal, começou um vento desagradável.
Cerca das 19:00 quando deu para espreitar a serra de Montejunto, estava azul do lado do concelho de Alenquer e nublado 
do lado do Cadaval, esta é a fronteira do Ribatejo para o Oeste.


----------



## MSantos (12 Jun 2018 às 23:49)

Boa noite!

Aqui por Leiria ainda tivemos uma dia fresco e quase sempre com muita nebulosidade, exceto ao final da tarde em que o céu ficou mais limpo. 

O tempo quente vai custar a arrancar aqui pelo Centro Litoral, a nortada não vai permitir grandes aquecimentos pelos menos para já.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jun 2018 às 02:15)

Nortada violenta a esta hora, nem deixa dormir uma pessoa 

Máxima: *17,8ºC*
Mínima: *13,5ºC
*
Esta máxima coitadinha... Desde 20 de Maio que não temos um dia acima de 25ºC, tudo dito.

A partir de dia 17 a coisa vai mudar, quase 30ºC todos os dias, bom para balançar a anomalia gigantesca da média.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jun 2018 às 08:23)

Aqui a Nortada soprou com força mas nada de especial, sábado é que vai ser. 
Arpege já mete rajadas de 85 km/h.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jun 2018 às 12:55)

Hoje ao contrário dos últimos dias, é um dia de mudança, pois o céu está limpo, e a temperatura segue já bem amena a esta hora.


----------



## RStorm (13 Jun 2018 às 13:18)

Boa Tarde

*Ontem: *
Mínima: *16,0ºC *
Máxima: *21,9ºC *
Céu encoberto com alguma morrinha durante a madrugada, que nada acumulou. A partir do inicio da tarde, o céu começou-se a abrir e tornou-se limpo no final do dia. O vento soprou fraco de NW.

*Hoje: *
Mínima: *15,4ºC *
Céu limpo e vento fraco de NW.
A partir de hoje já vai começar a aquecer bem 

T. Atual: *23,3ºC *
HR: 57%
Vento: NW / 5,4 Km/h
*
*


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jun 2018 às 14:28)

Aqui no_ reino do vento _estamos assim:





Algo desagradavel na rua.
Capacete na serra.


----------



## david 6 (13 Jun 2018 às 15:09)

*26.9ºC*, com algum vento


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jun 2018 às 16:56)

Vendaval brutal...
Talvez vá fazer umas medições ao alto do Cabreiro.
Aqui na minha rua já devo estar com rajadas nos 80 km/h 85 km/h então velocidade vento está incrível.  Claramente bem acima do modelado... Típico. Faço ideia Sábado.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Jun 2018 às 17:11)

Boa tarde pessoal,

E ao fim de muitos dias insulares, hoje céu limpo️
Dia de mudança,ouvi dizer que vem ai uns dias de Verão

Ótimo para quem entra de férias na sexta-feira

Tatual: *24.6°c* ,e nortadada moderada!


----------



## david 6 (13 Jun 2018 às 17:16)

máxima foi *26.9ºC*, algum vento e 25ºC agora


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jun 2018 às 17:52)

Isto está extremo o anemometro registou um pico de velocidade de vento a 70 km/h.
Alto do Cabreiro, Alcabideche.
O vento muito forte até está instalado no próprio vale. Enfim aquele power do costume nesta época do ano.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jun 2018 às 19:45)

A estação de referência acabou de registar uma rajada de 84 km/h...


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jun 2018 às 20:58)

Rajada de 89 km/h.!!
Nortada violenta sopra a 59 km/h!

Haha pensava eu que tinha estes valores apenas Sábado... Surreal este vendaval.

Agora mesmo, se isto continuar assim não tarda vão surgir ocorrências...


----------



## remember (13 Jun 2018 às 23:14)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> E ao fim de muitos dias insulares, hoje céu limpo️
> Dia de mudança,ouvi dizer que vem ai uns dias de Verão
> ...



Epa à porta da bacalhoa e não disseste nada à malta Boas fotos! Hoje o tempo já aqueceu bem, de manhã fui caminhar e já se notava de vez em quando uma aragem mais quente!
Máxima de 28.3ºC e mínima de 15.9ºC, sigo com 17ºC e 75% de HR


----------



## MSantos (13 Jun 2018 às 23:49)

Boa noite!

O calor ai continuar arredado da faixa mais Litoral durante mais alguns dias, não tenho muita pressa que ele chegue (quando chega depois custa muito a ir embora) 

Hoje por aqui por Leiria tivemos mais um início de manhã com alguma nebulosidade que posteriormente deu lugar a um céu pouco nublado.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jun 2018 às 08:11)

Boas,

Madrugada algo difícil de dormir, vendaval impressionante.
Ontem e hoje a estação do Pai do Vento registou rajada máxima de 89 km/h.
Aqui a 2 km a norte da referida estação os 100 km/h terão sido alcançados. Isto em Lisboa deixava a capital de rastos.
Só Segunda é que vai entrar calor por cá devido ao enfraquecimento da nortada e aparecimento da corrente de leste. Até lá manter-se-á este regime de nortada extremo. Quem vier para estes lados nós próximos dias não se assuste. 

Nota: O proprietário da estação do Pai do Vento fartou se dos problemas da perda de sinal da sua Davis e trocou a por outra de uma gama mais baixa. Esta troca foi exelente  pois agora a estação está efectivamente a trabalhar 24 h por dia, e sendo a mais ventosa de todo país, merece um particular destaque.


----------



## RStorm (14 Jun 2018 às 08:15)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e nortada fraca.

Máxima de ontem: *25,6ºC *
T. Atual: *18,8ºC *
HR: 71% 
Vento: NW / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## André Filipe Bom (14 Jun 2018 às 09:36)

Bom dia, eis que o calorzinho está de volta, ontem a máxima foi de 28.7ºC, hoje o céu apresenta-se com alguns cirrus e estão já 20.1ºC, veremos se o calor não será já demais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jun 2018 às 09:59)

Por aqui ainda a manhã começou agora e já sente algum calor, que aos poucos já nos "puxa" para uma boa sombra.
Sigo com 21ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jun 2018 às 10:19)

17,2 graus
48 km/h

Tem estado tanto vento que há estações a contarem precipitação fictícia...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Jun 2018 às 11:25)

remember disse:


> Epa à porta da bacalhoa e não disseste nada à malta Boas fotos! Hoje o tempo já aqueceu bem, de manhã fui caminhar e já se notava de vez em quando uma aragem mais quente!
> Máxima de 28.3ºC e mínima de 15.9ºC, sigo com 17ºC e 75% de HR




O convite está feito   Quando vier de férias combinamos isso


----------



## André Filipe Bom (14 Jun 2018 às 12:27)

Bem já estão 25.9ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jun 2018 às 12:29)

Ontem ao final da tarde, nas traseiras de casa.


----------



## david 6 (14 Jun 2018 às 13:00)

25.1ºC


----------



## david 6 (14 Jun 2018 às 18:32)

máxima de *27.5ºC*, sigo com 26.3ºC

Coruche teve 30.1ºC às 15h, confirmo a diferença, fui lá entre as 15.30 e as 16h e quando sai do carro senti logo a diferença


----------



## RStorm (14 Jun 2018 às 20:37)

Mínima: *15,4ºC *
Máxima: *25,9ºC 
*
Dia solarengo e bastante agradável com nortada moderada. 

T. Atual: *20,6ºC *
HR: 50% 
Vento: NW / 8,6 Km/h


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jun 2018 às 20:57)

Nuvens lenticulares esta tarde no litoral oeste? Quem fotografou?


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jun 2018 às 21:29)

Boas,

Dados de hoje.

Temperatura máxima: 19,0 graus
Temperatura mínima: 13,5 graus
Rajada máxima: 89 km/h

Neste momento estão 15 graus e o vento sopra a 49 km/h.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Jun 2018 às 22:08)

Gerofil disse:


> Nuvens lenticulares esta tarde no litoral oeste? Quem fotografou?


Também as observei por aqui, apesarem de serem muito tênues!  Não tinha a máquina no carro, e o telemóvel estava sem bateria 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jun 2018 às 22:23)

Rajada de 80,3 km/h agora mesmo.


----------



## remember (14 Jun 2018 às 23:15)

Boas,

dia de manutenção do RS, depois de muita poeira e sujidade, sigo com 18.5ºC, 71% de HR e 1015.9 hPa.
Mais um dia bem ameno, 28.6ºC de máxima e 16ºC de mínima. Segunda promete!


----------



## RStorm (15 Jun 2018 às 07:01)

Bom dia
Céu limpo

T. Atual: *18,1ºC *
HR: 84%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jun 2018 às 07:28)

Nortada fortíssima. 
O capacete está muito bem formado.
Fica a foto.
Por cá vamos entrar no pior período da nortada até Domingo.


----------



## RStorm (15 Jun 2018 às 08:05)

Está a subir bem, já vai nos *20,5ºC*.


----------



## remember (15 Jun 2018 às 08:17)

RStorm disse:


> Está a subir bem, já vai nos *20,5ºC*.



Bom dia, pensei que era apenas eu! 23ºC por aqui  só se houver alguma mudança repentina, mas a continuar assim...


----------



## André Filipe Bom (15 Jun 2018 às 09:21)

Bom dia, a máxima de ontem foi de 29.8ºC, hoje a esta hora estão 22.2ºC


----------



## Rachie (15 Jun 2018 às 09:51)

Bom dia. A Venda do Pinheiro acordou com nevoeiro que se mantinha até perto de Loures; 17º segundo o carro.
A partir de Loures céu quase sem núvens e 20º.

Neste momento em Alfragide está bastante vento e algumas núvens vindas de Norte (devem ser as que que estavam lá por casa de manhã ).


----------



## RStorm (15 Jun 2018 às 10:33)

T. Atual: *22,1ºC *
HR: 67%
Vento: NW / 10,8 Km/h


remember disse:


> Bom dia, pensei que era apenas eu! 23ºC por aqui  só se houver alguma mudança repentina, mas a continuar assim...



A nortada já abrandou a subida acentuada 
É incrível como a tua zona aquece bastante, deve ser das zonas mais quentes da Grande Lisboa.


----------



## fhff (15 Jun 2018 às 10:37)

Tudo nublado por Sintra. Cai uma morrinha desagradável.... Adivinha-se mais um dia com pouco ou nenhum Sol...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Jun 2018 às 10:55)

Bom dia pessoal,

Por Sesimbra a máxima de ontem foi de *25.4ºc*, hoje já segue nos *22.5ºc*  segundo a estação de referência, dado que a minha está na oficina Hoje a nortada ainda não vai deixar subir muito,mas atenção a península de Setúbal a partir de dia 17, costuma ser bem potente com estas correntes de leste A partir de amanhã irei estar a reportar do Algarve, mas não vou deixar de acompanhar a situação por aqui

*Off Topic:* Hoje é dia de ir à boca aos Espanhóis 
Força Portugal


----------



## marcoguarda (15 Jun 2018 às 10:59)

fhff disse:


> Tudo nublado por Sintra. Cai uma morrinha desagradável.... Adivinha-se mais um dia com pouco ou nenhum Sol...



Igual aqui! Estou cansado destes dias. Ontem e antes de ontem ainda vimos o sol, mas a ventania não deixou a temperatura passar dos 20º.

Ainda bem que neste fim de semana vou para Castelo Branco, estou mesmo a necessitar de um pouco de sol, não me lembro de a meio de junho ainda não ter ido uma única vez à praia/piscina.


----------



## remember (15 Jun 2018 às 11:06)

RStorm disse:


> T. Atual: *22,1ºC *
> HR: 67%
> Vento: NW / 10,8 Km/h
> 
> ...



Isso sem dúvida, não fizéssemos nós parte do concelho de Vila Franca de Xira, começou a soprar também por aqui de NW e já estagnou, 26.4ºC, mas já foi aos 26.7ºC. Nem se pode abrir a janela, 25.7ºC dentro de casa.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jun 2018 às 11:26)

fhff disse:


> Tudo nublado por Sintra. Cai uma morrinha desagradável.... Adivinha-se mais um dia com pouco ou nenhum Sol...


Nós aqui deste lado  da serra temos sol e vento muito forte. A serra de Sintra faz uma divisão climática incrível.


----------



## RStorm (15 Jun 2018 às 11:42)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> Por Sesimbra a máxima de ontem foi de *25.4ºc*, hoje já segue nos *22.5ºc*  segundo a estação de referência, dado que a minha está na oficina Hoje a nortada ainda não vai deixar subir muito,mas atenção a península de Setúbal a partir de dia 17, costuma ser bem potente com estas correntes de leste A partir de amanhã irei estar a reportar do Algarve, mas não vou deixar de acompanhar a situação por aqui
> 
> ...


Boas férias amigo, acertaste na semana ideal para uns mergulhos. Aproveita bem o sol algarvio e com sorte ainda deves ouvir algumas bombas.


----------



## david 6 (15 Jun 2018 às 11:58)

24.7ºC e algum vento


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Jun 2018 às 13:08)

RStorm disse:


> Boas férias amigo, acertaste na semana ideal para uns mergulhos. Aproveita bem o sol algarvio e com sorte ainda deves ouvir algumas bombas



Obrigado my friend, é verdade! Tiro em cheio na muche  Ouvir uns seria a cereja no topo do bolo

Tatual: *24.6ºc* e vento fraco de *N
*
Dia muito agradável


----------



## RStorm (15 Jun 2018 às 14:53)

T. Atual: *22,6ºC *
HR: 61%
Vento: NW / 9,7 Km/h

A temperatura já esteve nos *23,6ºC*, mas tem vindo a descer com o aceleramento da nortada.


----------



## Maria Papoila (15 Jun 2018 às 15:20)

Avenida da Liberdade com céu azul e aroma estival, apesar da ocasional ventania. O termómetro marca 22º. Nada mau


----------



## david 6 (15 Jun 2018 às 15:45)

sigo com 24.4ºC, mas já tive 25.5ºC, nortada a fazer se sentir aqui também, apesar de estar um pouco mais para o interior


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jun 2018 às 16:18)

Já sabe a Verão, temperatura não conseguiu subir muito por causa da nortada.

Na ilha de calor lisboeta o que nos safa é a nortada, bem vinda!

Muita nebulosidade para Sintra, zona Oeste e Loures.


----------



## RStorm (15 Jun 2018 às 16:40)

T. Atual: *22,5ºC *
HR: 63%
Vento: NW / 16,8 Km/h

A nortada vai soprando bem com algumas rajadas.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jun 2018 às 17:36)

Incrível o vento que apanhei há pouco no Pai do Vento, era exactamente  uma zona de transição de sol e aquela capa de nuvens baixas. Fui consultar a estação no preciso momento que lá passei e foi mesmo registado um pico extremo de vento. 

Velocidade de vento : 67 km/h
Rajada de vento: 80 km/h


----------



## david 6 (15 Jun 2018 às 18:50)

a máxima sempre não passou dos 25.5ºC
sigo com 20.9ºC e vento


----------



## RStorm (15 Jun 2018 às 19:11)

Mínima: *16,9ºC *
Máxima: *23,6ºC 
*
O céu está a começar a nublar-se por nuvens baixas. 
A nortada abrandou ligeiramente. 

T. Atual: *19,1ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: NW / 8,6 Km/h


----------



## remember (15 Jun 2018 às 22:51)

Boas máxima de 27.4ºC, instalou-se a nortada e foi vê-la descer a pique, a mínima está a ser feita agora 17.1ºC e continua a descer!
Nuvens baixas que se deslocam a uma velocidade considerável e um vento gélido, upa upa


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jun 2018 às 07:44)

Rajada máxima de 93 km/h!!!
Nem hoje há aviso amarelo? Ridículo.Quando se generaliza o vento é sinal claro de falta de conhecimento. 
Não são rajadas isoladas, é vento monstruoso, tipo isto :


----------



## André Filipe Bom (16 Jun 2018 às 08:53)

Bom dia, a máxima ontem por aqui foi de 29ºC, por agora estão 19.7ºC e o vento já sopra.


----------



## criz0r (16 Jun 2018 às 11:33)

@jonas_87 é realmente algo que não consigo entender, essa constante desvalorização do IPMA pelos valores de vento já conhecidos nessa zona. 

A nortada, apesar de bem mais fraca também tem estado particularmente agressiva por aqui. É com cada rajada que até empurra as persianas para dentro.
O fim de semana começa a aquecer já com *23,7ºC* e Nortada moderada por enquanto.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jun 2018 às 11:46)

Por aqui esta manhã segue já bem quentinha, com 25ºC.
As aves, andam num verdadeiro alvoroço, sempre a chilrearem, e alimentarem as suas crias que já começam a voar.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jun 2018 às 12:38)

@criz0r
A velocidade média do vento nestas 12 h 35 m é de 42 km/h, com muitos picos extremos momentâneos de 65 /70 km/h. Elucidativo.
Hoje foi mais um dia que tive rajadas de 100 km/h.
Parece que a Ascendi substituiu o Ipma.
Aqui na A16 nas traseiras de casa, está um perigo este vento.




gif hosting

Com tanto vento extremo sigo com apenas 18,6 graus.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jun 2018 às 13:47)

Bem, que nortada mais chatinha, hein? 
A polícia lá teve que colocar um perímetro de segurança à volta das árvores aqui à frente porque estão a cair muitos ramos de alguma dimensão. As árvores de Carnaxide não estão habituadas a este vento todo :


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jun 2018 às 14:02)

Para a malta ter noção o que se passa por cá. Esta manhã na Malveira da Serra. 
Aqui o vento soprava a 70kn/h com rajadas de 100 km/h.


----------



## RStorm (16 Jun 2018 às 14:16)

Boa Tarde

O dia segue bem mais quente que ontem, apesar da nortada soprar bem. Visibilidade excelente para o capacete da serra de Sintra.

T. Atual: *26,0ºC *
HR: 36%
Vento: NW / 10,8 Km/h


----------



## criz0r (16 Jun 2018 às 14:43)

27,6°C. Não fosse a Nortada e já andava pelos 30°C. 

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (16 Jun 2018 às 14:46)

*30.0ºC* e algum vento


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Jun 2018 às 15:09)

Na estação de Queluz não se anda, voa-se. Sempre interessante aquela zona.

Muitas rajadas fortes durante a madrugada.


----------



## david 6 (16 Jun 2018 às 16:24)

temperatura a descer, nortada aqui também, até agora máxima foi 30.5ºC, agora está 29.1ºC, na ultima hora Coruche ia em 32.8ºC


----------



## StormRic (16 Jun 2018 às 16:36)

NW violento aqui na Póvoa, zona alta, média >40 Km/h, rajadas >50 Km/h mas momentaneamente muito mais fortes observando as árvores altas.

26,4°C
34% valores nos locais abrigados.

Nas esquinas mais ventosas não vão além dos 25°C e 30%.

Céu limpo e muito azul até ao horizonte.





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (16 Jun 2018 às 16:49)

T. Atual: *26,2ºC *
HR: 30%
Vento: NW / 16,2 Km/h

É com cada rajada que até as janelas estremecem


----------



## RStorm (16 Jun 2018 às 18:21)

Mínima: *17,0ºC *
Máxima: *26,9ºC *

A nortada continua a soprar bem. 
Amanhã já devo ir aos trinta  

T. Atual: *25,5ºC *
HR: 40% 
Vento: NW / 11,9 Km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Jun 2018 às 18:58)

Se aqui em Lisboa há rajadas que levantam tudo então nem imagino para os lados de Alcabideche e Linhó.

A máxima de 24°C prevista é enganadora porque só dura 1 hora no máximo, quase sempre a rondar os 20°C durante o dia.


----------



## david 6 (16 Jun 2018 às 19:25)

máxima de *30.5ºC*
sigo com 25.4ºC e algum vento, a partir de amanhã vai começar a subir bem...


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jun 2018 às 20:29)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Se aqui em Lisboa há rajadas que levantam tudo então nem imagino para os lados de Alcabideche e Linhó.
> 
> A máxima de 24°C prevista é enganadora porque só dura 1 hora no máximo, quase sempre a rondar os 20°C durante o dia.



Olha aqui tens a resposta rajada de 100 km/h pelas 19:54!!!  O ipma devia ter vergonha...
Rajada máxima anual... Bem andava avisar que sábado ia ser terrível.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jun 2018 às 20:59)

Dia de forte nortada também por estas bandas.

Passei a tarde em casa de uns familiares que têm um muro com uma vedação de lona por cima, a força do vento era tal que arrancou parte dos ferros que prendiam a vedação ao muro e soltou a primeira fila de tijolos do respectivo muro. Sorte estarmos logo ali, senão mais algum tempo e a vedação já era, bem como a parte superior de muro.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jun 2018 às 21:08)

Há momentos rajada de 96 km/h.
Vendaval inacreditável.

Hoje em Janes vi uma casa com telhado parcialmente destelhado.


----------



## PaulusLx (16 Jun 2018 às 21:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Olha aqui tens a resposta rajada de 100 km/h pelas 19:54!!!  O ipma devia ter vergonha...
> Rajada máxima anual... Bem andava avisar que sábado ia ser terrível.


Para o IPMA só vento 'convectivo' é que é perigoso, se for 'linear' mesmo que 100 ou acima, está tudo no verde! Tá bom! Critérios... Também aqui o triunfo da mediocridade e da negligência


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jun 2018 às 21:48)

PaulusLx disse:


> Para o IPMA só vento 'convectivo' é que é perigoso, se for 'linear' mesmo que 100 ou acima, está tudo no verde! Tá bom! Critérios... Também aqui o triunfo da mediocridade e da negligência



Isto não é novo, esta zona foi, é, e sempre será assolada por nortadas violentas. Fazendo parte do clima local, não se entende este amadorismo por parte do Ipma. É óbvio se mais membros do fórum morassem por cá, mais relatos apareciam.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Jun 2018 às 22:37)

Hoje teria sido o dia ideal para as medições do pessoal na serra João  Pena não estar por ai, porque de férias e com as previsões que estavam previstas para hoje, e que se vieram a concretizar, tinha te dito alguma coisa E de que maneira teria sido brutal
Quanto ao IPMA em relação aos avisos por ai, nada de novo! Mais do mesmo!


jonas_87 disse:


> Olha aqui tens a resposta rajada de 100 km/h pelas 19:54!!!  O ipma devia ter vergonha...
> Rajada máxima anual... Bem andava avisar que sábado ia ser terrível.



Em Azeitão segundo uma estação de referência, porque a minha contínua na "oficina" foi atingida um máxima de 27.6°c e nortada moderada! Actual: 18.2°c .
Amanhã deve subir acima do trinta, e Segunda-feira ainda mais!


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jun 2018 às 22:50)

Por aqui sigo com este vento nulo. 
Mais a sério, cheguei agora a Alcabideche isto está terrível...


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jun 2018 às 22:53)

jonas_87 disse:


> Isto não é novo, esta zona foi, é, e sempre será assolada por nortadas violentas. Fazendo parte do clima local, não se entende este amadorismo por parte do Ipma. É óbvio se mais membros do fórum morassem por cá, mais relatos apareciam.





Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Hoje teria sido o dia ideal para as medições do pessoal na serra João  Pena não estar por ai, porque de férias e com as previsões que estavam previstas para hoje, e que se vieram a concretizar, tinha te dito alguma coisa E de que maneira teria sido brutal
> Quanto ao IPMA em relação aos avisos por ai, nada de novo! Mais do mesmo!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Se as estações do IPMA ou por vezes até só mesmo a da capital de distrito não registarem valores seja de vento, temperatura etc que justificam os critérios eles não o lançam. Já reparei nisso no caso do frio aqui na minha zona, no inverno passado, e até comentei isso. 
Quanto aos valores que tens de vento @jonas_87, são impressionantes! As pessoas que aí vivem têm de estar mesmo super habituadas a tal coisa. Entretanto, se calhar, o IPMA não tem noção do que se passa por aí em grande parte do verão.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jun 2018 às 23:02)

Parece que no telhado do prédio vizinho já houve estragos, antena de TV ficou todo torcido.
Nunca na vida pensaria que conseguia ter uma nortada pior do que tive em Abril, conforme está na assinatura. 
Tenho que actualizar de 98 km/h para os 100,4 km/h de hoje.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (16 Jun 2018 às 23:06)

Boa noite, a queixarem-se que não vinha o verão, afinal ele já veio, a máxima de hoje foi de 31.8ºC, amanhã vamos começar a assar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Jun 2018 às 23:23)

Nem quero imaginar como se estava na praia... Poor people. 

Mas, uma coisa que sabemos, é que o IPMA olha para as estações amadoras de vez em quando, pelo que não custava enviarmos sugestões/reclamações pelo site deles. Também acho vergonhoso não haver avisos. Pode ser um tiro no escuro mas ao menos tenta-se.

Há muitos eventos por aí por Lisboa que ficam em risco devido ao vento. Já para não falar das esplanadas, muitas por onde passei parece que iam de vela.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jun 2018 às 23:34)

Bom, os bombeiros andaram a podar as árvores mais "perigosas". Foi a tarde toda a ouvir o som da motoserra. 
Neste momento, a temperatura está agradável apesar da nortada forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jun 2018 às 23:49)

Felizmente este massacre vai dar tréguas, embora será novamente uma noite difícil de dormir.

Dados de hoje.

Temperatura máxima : 20,1 graus
Temperatura mínima : 14,3 graus
Velocidade média (24 horas) : 45 km/h
Rajadas maxima: 100,4 km/h (19:54) 100,4 km/h (20:49)

Não tenho estação, mas não tenho qualquer dúvida que tive aqui  (a 2 kms a norte da referida estação dos dados acima) rajadas de 110/kmh 115 km/h, o que  confere a este dia como dos mais agressivos dos últimos anos.

Dados actuais. 
15,8 graus
60 km /h


----------



## remember (17 Jun 2018 às 00:21)

Boas, 28.9ºC de máxima e nortada moderada, foi dos dias em que notei o vento de norte mais intenso! 
E continua a soprar, sigo com 18.6ºC e 78% de HR, amanha deve passar dos 30ºC.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (17 Jun 2018 às 09:23)

Bom dia, minima de 15.3ºC e neste momento já estão 23ºC hoje vai ser cá uma torradeira.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2018 às 09:57)

Boas,

Sigo com vento forte, sendo que o rumo é de Nordeste. 

Olhando para os últimos 4 dias em termos de rajada máxima. 

Dia 14: 85 km/h
Dia 15: 80 km/h
Dia 16: 100 km/h
Dia 17: 85 km/h


----------



## david 6 (17 Jun 2018 às 11:28)

27.1ºC


----------



## André Filipe Bom (17 Jun 2018 às 12:03)

Já estão 31.4ºC vai ser um belo dia para não andar lá fora.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2018 às 12:23)

Felizmente não houve grandes consequências para pessoas e bens em sequência dos vendavais aqui da zona. Chegou me esta foto do Cabeço de Janes, brutal o estrago na vedação. Este sítio em particular já aqui falei várias vezes como um dos pontos de vento extremo aqui do concelho. O tal que as pessoas mudaram de casa, pois não aguentavam os vendavais. Faço ideia os valores de rajada por lá.
Como sei que o IPMA vê este fórum, esta foto também é para eles.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jun 2018 às 12:41)

*30.0ºC*


----------



## André Filipe Bom (17 Jun 2018 às 13:00)

Ai está 33.1ºC.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (17 Jun 2018 às 13:39)

Actual 33.6ºC, mas já esteve nos 33.8ºC, agora o vento começa a fazer-se sentir e a temperatura baixou logo um pouco.


----------



## Sanxito (17 Jun 2018 às 13:45)

Boa tarde pessoal. 
Este mês sigo com um acumulado de 7.6 mm. 
Neste momento sigo com a máxima do dia até ao momento, 31.3°c e 44%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## belem (17 Jun 2018 às 13:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Felizmente não houve grandes consequências para pessoas e bens em sequência dos vendavais aqui da zona. Chegou me esta foto do Cabeço de Janes, brutal o estrago na vedação. Este sítio em particular já aqui falei várias vezes como um dos pontos de vento extremo aqui do concelho. O tal que as pessoas mudaram de casa, pois não aguentavam os vendavais. Faço ideia os valores de rajada por lá.
> Como sei que o IPMA vê este fórum, esta foto também é para eles.



Ontem à noite na A5, até metia medo, porque quando fui abastecer o carro e saí cá para fora, nem queria acreditar que aquilo era apenas vento (ou melhor MUITO vento), parecia antes que estava algo muito pesado e poderoso a querer arrastar-me, imagino então por aí...


----------



## david 6 (17 Jun 2018 às 14:01)

*32.6ºC*


----------



## david 6 (17 Jun 2018 às 14:30)

*33.1ºC*


----------



## srr (17 Jun 2018 às 15:28)

37ª até doi.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jun 2018 às 15:30)

*33.8ºC*, esteve muito tempo estagnado e agora sobe muito lentamente, Coruche na ultima hora *36.2ºC* e vou para lá agora, para a baixa junto ao rio


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Jun 2018 às 15:31)

33°C... Nice.


----------



## RStorm (17 Jun 2018 às 16:06)

Boa Tarde

Que brasa 
Hoje o vento mal mexe uma palha, a contrastar com ontem.

T. Atual: *31,7ºC *
HR: 40%
Vento: NW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jun 2018 às 16:10)

Mínima: *14,4ºC*
Máxima: *28,2ºC*







*32,9ºC *na praia, upa upa!


----------



## david 6 (17 Jun 2018 às 16:15)

Estou em Coruche junto ao rio, sinto bem a diferença


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jun 2018 às 16:39)

Alvega: *37,9ºC* 15h UTC


----------



## david 6 (17 Jun 2018 às 16:40)

Está a ficar vento, já se aguenta melhor


----------



## david 6 (17 Jun 2018 às 20:08)

máxima de *34.3ºC*, agora *28.3ºC*
Coruche às 15h tinha *37.0ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Jun 2018 às 20:33)

Máxima do ano, 34°C... Amanhã cairá?


----------



## Geopower (17 Jun 2018 às 20:45)

Telheiras segue com 26.2ºC
Vento moderado de Norte.
Extremos do dia:
30.2ºC
18.8ºC


----------



## Sanxito (17 Jun 2018 às 21:13)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá a máxima foi de 34.7°c pelas 17:09.
Agora sigo com 26.7°c e 48%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (17 Jun 2018 às 21:17)

Mínima: *15,6ºC *
Máxima: *32,2ºC 
*
Nova máxima anual alcançada, que deverá ser batida já amanhã.

T. Atual: *23,9ºC *
HR: 54% 
Vento: NW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jun 2018 às 21:52)

Hoje passei o dia todo em Lisboa, sempre na zona de Belém, bem junto ao rio Tejo, e o calor era bastante, não se conseguia estar com a cabeça directamente ao sol, de tal maneira, que os jardins em frente ao Mosteiro dos Jerónimos, parecia quase um parque de campismo, com muita gente a descansar á sombra das frondosas árvores, e no jardim da Estrela o cenário era igual.
Pelo caminho, já dentro de Lisboa, vi muitos ramos de árvores caídos pelo chão.
Agora a esta hora, o interior de casa parece um verdadeiro forno.

Foto tirada de cima do terraço da basílica da Estrela, com o Tejo como pano de fundo, isto depois de subir 118 degraus.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2018 às 22:42)

Lestada moderada a forte.
23 graus.
A máxima foi de 25,5 graus.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Jun 2018 às 23:16)

Boa noite pessoal,

Vendo a coisa à distância, maxima do ano batida por Azeitão 33°c , amanhã muito provavelmente será batida novamente  Primeira noite tropical à  espreita

Tatual: 21.1°c

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (17 Jun 2018 às 23:32)

Boas, máxima do ano alcançada! 34.7ºC
Dia com muito menos vento, nota-se agora algum vento bastante quente vindo de NW.
Sigo com 25.6ºC, 49% de HR e 1016.9, bafo dentro de casa


----------



## Fall9 (17 Jun 2018 às 23:36)

Hoje nas Caldas da Rainha, tirado do meteocaldas.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (17 Jun 2018 às 23:40)

FALS disse:


> Hoje nas Caldas da Rainha, tirado do meteocaldas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jun 2018 às 23:42)

Boa noite!
Finalmente calor decente! 
A estação mais próxima registou uma máxima de *27,7°C*.
As saudades que eu já tinha deste cheirinho a verão eheh.
Preparem-se porque este tempinho é espetacular para as melgas. 
A partir de amanhã à noite parece que o tempo instável vai voltar, vamos ver o que nos calha.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jun 2018 às 00:12)

Provavelmente dos sítios mais quentes do distrito de  Lisboa, neste  preciso momento.
Praia do Guincho. Brutal. 



Interessante como o cabo Raso é pouco susceptível a lestadas, mesmo sendo tão próximo do guincho.
Ainda hoje lá passei e sentia se bem a diferença.


----------



## criz0r (18 Jun 2018 às 01:20)

Boa noite,

E voltou o calor horrível. Máxima do ano absoluta de 33,3°C. Vamos ver se me calha algum aguaceiro de lama amanhã.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jun 2018 às 02:02)

Por aqui não há mínima tropical felizmente, já nos *17ºC *


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jun 2018 às 03:05)

26,5 graus.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jun 2018 às 07:35)

Bem que mínima brutal, 24,2 graus. 
Neste momento já nos 27,9 graus!
Estas lestadas nocturnas são um sério problema para os modelos,  enorme dificuldade de previsão.


----------



## RStorm (18 Jun 2018 às 07:56)

Bom dia

Primeira mínima tropical do ano: *20,4ºC *
Agora sigo com lestada fraca e já está a aquecer bem. Ao longe avista-se algumas nuvens altas. 

T. Atual: *24,3ºC *
HR: 50% 
Vento: E / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jun 2018 às 09:39)

Por aqui ainda agora a manhã começou e já está bastante calor, sigo com 27 ºC, hoje vai ser um dia tórrido.
A 1ª mínima tropical desta época, com 21ºC.


----------



## Thomar (18 Jun 2018 às 09:54)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Por aqui ainda agora a manhã começou e já está bastante calor, sigo com 27 ºC, hoje vai ser um dia tórrido.
> A 1ª mínima tropical desta época, com 21ºC.


Por aqui está e esteve igual, mínima tropical de *+21,2ºC* e já com *+27,2ºC. *
Ontem tive uma máxima de* +33,9º, *hoje está previsto para esta zona *+37/38ºC, *começa o calor infernal...


----------



## criz0r (18 Jun 2018 às 09:59)

Bom dia,

Não fugindo à regra, a mínima foi tropical mas à tangente com registo de *20,1ºC.* 
Neste momento, o forno já está ligado com 25,0ºC e Lestada fraca.


----------



## tucha (18 Jun 2018 às 10:46)

E o meu carro aqui por Lisboa já indicava 29 graus no meio da Segunda Circular á 1 hora atrás, e o melhor mesmo é o gabinete onde trabalho, já mostrar 30,2 graus...e sem AC para ligar!!!
E sem uma pontinha de vento...hoje vai ser um dia terrível!
E parece que já existe fogo aqui pelo distrito de Lisboa, atrás de mim (Loures, encosta da Pontinha) já andam por lá helis....:-(


----------



## AnDré (18 Jun 2018 às 11:32)

tucha disse:


> E o meu carro aqui por Lisboa já indicava 29 graus no meio da Segunda Circular á 1 hora atrás, e o melhor mesmo é o gabinete onde trabalho, já mostrar 30,2 graus...e sem AC para ligar!!!
> E sem uma pontinha de vento...hoje vai ser um dia terrível!
> E parece que já existe fogo aqui pelo distrito de Lisboa, atrás de mim (Loures, encosta da Pontinha) já andam por lá helis....:-(



Já está fase de resolução. Começou a arder em Montemor e ia em direcção a Caneças, mas já está controlado.
Isto, num monte, que ainda estava verde. Enfim...

Primeira noite tropical em Odivelas. Não baixou dos 24ºC.


----------



## RStorm (18 Jun 2018 às 11:40)

T. Atual: *31,6ºC *
HR: 31%
Vento: 3,2 Km/h

A lestada é bem quente, já nem à sombra se sente fresco  
O céu está a ficar nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2018 às 11:42)

*33.5ºC*


----------



## Maria Papoila (18 Jun 2018 às 11:45)

Na Av. da Liberdade céu azul mas com algumas nuvens e de vez em quando sopram uma rajadas incomodativas. O sol escalda!


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2018 às 12:12)

*34.7ºC*, já bati a máxima de ontem


----------



## remember (18 Jun 2018 às 12:41)

Bom dia, mínima de 19.9ºC! Vim agora da rua, o carro marcava 33.5ºC, aqui por casa já vai em 34.3ºC e 35% de HR.
O vento continua a marcar presença de NNW (7 km/h) e desta vez mais intenso que ontem.


----------



## criz0r (18 Jun 2018 às 12:49)

*31,7ºC* e ainda nem cheguei ás 13h. Muito abafado lá fora.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jun 2018 às 12:59)

Este inicio de tarde segue abrasador, com algumas estações do vale do Tejo, já a ultrapassar a barreira dos 37ºC, isto na cidade de Torres Novas, a estação da Chamusca segue no mesmo caminho, já com 36.6ºC.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2018 às 13:11)

*36.1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jun 2018 às 13:18)

Incrível registo neste momento 34,7 graus.
Está muito mais calor aqui do que em Cascais, pois por lá sopra E/Se, enquanto aqui sopra NE.


----------



## RStorm (18 Jun 2018 às 13:35)

T. Atual: *34,0ºC *
HR: 25%
Vento: E / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## Rachie (18 Jun 2018 às 13:37)

Calor abafado em Alfragide.
Saí da Venda do Pinheiro às 7:30 com 18º e a app do WUnderground dizia que estavam 26º em Alfragide... e estavam mesmo  às 8h da manhã. 
De momento (ainda de acordo com o WUnderground) estão 34º na Venda do Pinheiro (Vale S. Gião) e 33º em Alfragide (Ajuda/Monsanto).


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2018 às 13:49)

*37.2ºC*


----------



## criz0r (18 Jun 2018 às 13:59)

Está a apertar .  *34,1ºC* e máxima do ano novamente batida.


----------



## RStorm (18 Jun 2018 às 14:03)

T. Atual: *35,1ºC *
HR: 26%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Thomar (18 Jun 2018 às 14:08)

Dia de destilar . 
Impressionantes as temperaturas por aqui, tive de ir a Palmela e o termómetro do carro indicava das 13H15m ás 13H30m, na EN379, que é a estrada que liga Azeitão, Cabanas, Quinta do Anjo a Palmela sempre a oscilar entre aos *+35ºC* e os *+36ºC*, e isto ainda antes das 14H!
O IPMA de manhã actualizou a previsão para Palmela e aumentou em *+1ºC *a temperatura máxima para os *+38ºC,* parece-me que chegaremos lá com alguma facilidade, depois de uma mínima tropical e estarmos quase no maior dia do ano.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jun 2018 às 14:13)

35,2 graus.
No sábado tive máxima de 20 graus...


----------



## remember (18 Jun 2018 às 14:15)

Cum catano Lol 36.6ºC, 30% de HR. O vento continua de NW, 6 km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jun 2018 às 14:36)

Máxima redonda, lestada potentissima.
 grande falha dos modelos para esta zona, quer mínima quer máxima... Já não bastava o vento lol


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jun 2018 às 14:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Máxima redonda, lestada potentissima.
> grande falha dos modelos para esta zona, quer mínima quer máxima... Já não bastava o vento lol


Atenção, que se esse sensor não tiver RS a probabilidade desse valor estar inflacionado é grande. 
______
Por aqui, a noite foi muito mal passada. Para além do calor, as melgas resolveram massacrar-me. 
O dia segue muito quente! 
De acordo com a estação mais próxima, estão *33,7°C*.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2018 às 14:55)

*38.0ºC*


----------



## remember (18 Jun 2018 às 14:57)

Tiagolco disse:


> Atenção, que se esse sensor não tiver RS a probabilidade desse valor estar inflacionado é grande.
> ______
> Por aqui, a noite foi muito mal passada. Para além do calor, as melgas resolveram massacrar-me.
> O dia segue muito quente!
> De acordo com a estação mais próxima, estão *33,7°C*.



Deve andar por ai, a estação mais próxima dele marca 36.8ºC!
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICASCAIS24


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jun 2018 às 15:05)

Tiagolco disse:


> Atenção, que se esse sensor não tiver RS a probabilidade desse valor estar inflacionado é grande.
> ______
> Por aqui, a noite foi muito mal passada. Para além do calor, as melgas resolveram massacrar-me.
> O dia segue muito quente!
> De acordo com a estação mais próxima, estão *33,7°C*.



Obrigado pelo reparo, mas isso para mim é mais ou menos óbvio. Fica a foto.


upload image free

Está muito calor por cá.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jun 2018 às 15:09)

Aquele contraste espetacular:


----------



## remember (18 Jun 2018 às 15:12)

Tiagolco disse:


> Aquele contraste espetacular:



Que ideia de meterem o valor da temperatura a preto. com um vermelho escuro LOL Mal se percebe o valor


----------



## André Filipe Bom (18 Jun 2018 às 15:17)

Boa tarde, hoje por aqui estão 37.9ºC, enfim não tinha saudades nenhumas disto, ontem a máxima foi de 37.6ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jun 2018 às 15:17)

35°C por aqui, há um ano atrás estávamos nos 38 e tal, coincidencias.

A nossa sorte é que não há muita humidade, pelo que se tolera.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2018 às 15:21)

*38.5ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Jun 2018 às 15:25)

37°C...


----------



## criz0r (18 Jun 2018 às 15:29)

*37,1ºC* também por aqui. Não sei onde isto vai parar.


----------



## Fall9 (18 Jun 2018 às 15:32)

Agora nas Caldas da Rainha, segundo o meteo Caldas.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (18 Jun 2018 às 15:32)

37.4ºC e 29% de HR. O vento esse teima em soprar de NNW/NW 8km/h. Já esteve nos 37.5ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jun 2018 às 15:33)

Amanhã a temperatura vai descer muito mesmo fruto do vento sul. 
A temperatura da água do mar agradece.


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Jun 2018 às 15:42)

Já desce bem, caiu 1 grau nos últimos minutos... Quem sabe a máxima do ano tenha sido feita hoje...


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jun 2018 às 15:43)

Temperatura a descer rapidamente, estão *33,9°C *(máxima de *34,4°C*, atingida às 15:20).
Muita nebulosidade alta e média a cobrir o céu.


----------



## srr (18 Jun 2018 às 15:45)

Recorde - 37.5º 

Que pena a Estação do IPMA , estar avariada ou desactivada a Zona de Alvega em
-Abrantes é sempre a que tinha maiores valores .

Alguém sabe o que se passa com esta estação Oficial do IPMA ?


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2018 às 15:48)

srr disse:


> Recorde - 37.5º
> 
> Que pena a Estação do IPMA , estar avariada ou desactivada a Zona de Alvega em
> -Abrantes é sempre a que tinha maiores valores .
> ...



Alvega tem 37.9ºC na ultima hora


----------



## remember (18 Jun 2018 às 15:48)

Alvega está em funcionamento! 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/#Alvega


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2018 às 15:49)

Coruche é a estação do IPMA com maior valor na ultima hora, com *38.7ºC*
eu aqui estagnou nos *38.5ºC* já prai quase há meia hora


----------



## criz0r (18 Jun 2018 às 15:59)

Impressionante o tombo da temperatura em menos de 20 minutos. Consequência do vento moderado de Sudoeste que se levantou.
Actuais *32,9ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2018 às 16:00)

volta a subir, *39.0ºC*


----------



## remember (18 Jun 2018 às 16:02)

criz0r disse:


> Impressionante o tombo da temperatura em menos de 20 minutos. Consequência do vento moderado de Sudoeste que se levantou.
> Actuais *32,9ºC*.


Impressionante descida!


----------



## André Filipe Bom (18 Jun 2018 às 16:02)

Couço 38.3ºC, bairro da areia ( Coruche) 39.1ºC.


----------



## remember (18 Jun 2018 às 16:05)

Por aqui a investida continua, 37.7ºC Começam a aparecer nuvens a tapar o Sol.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2018 às 16:19)

Coruche (IPMA) ultima hora *39.3ºC*
eu já tive *39.1ºC*, mas agora  desceu para 38.7ºC e estagnou, veremos se ainda vai fazer mais algum "assalto" à máxima ou se é desta que é para descer, EDIT 1min depois: 38.9ºC, hmmm


----------



## srr (18 Jun 2018 às 16:23)

remember disse:


> Alvega está em funcionamento!
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/#Alvega



Boa tarde, no meu browser aparece a mensagem: "SEM DADOS"


----------



## remember (18 Jun 2018 às 16:28)

srr disse:


> Boa tarde, no meu browser aparece a mensagem: "SEM DADOS"



Boas, normal ainda não estão todas as estações actualizadas com os dados das 15h!


----------



## srr (18 Jun 2018 às 16:30)

Ok....Já percebi tenho que recuar no Tempo.....

Enfim,.,,,podia ser mais intuitivo ...ou Online com atraso....mas *Sempre visível o ultimo valor*.


----------



## remember (18 Jun 2018 às 16:34)

srr disse:


> Ok....Já percebi tenho que recuar no Tempo.....
> 
> Enfim,.,,,podia ser mais intuitivo ...ou Online com atraso....mas *Sempre visível o ultimo valor*.



Acho que não me expliquei bem, isso acontecia há dias com o radar de andar para trás, ou lá o que era! Nisto é diferente as estações vão ficando disponíveis aos poucos. Já aparece a temperatura das 15h, mas mesmo assim ainda faltam dados de muitas estações.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (18 Jun 2018 às 16:45)

38.2ºC.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2018 às 16:53)

ainda *39.0ºC*, a máxima mantém se nos *39.1ºC*


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2018 às 17:03)

nova máxima: *39.3ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Jun 2018 às 17:03)

Depois dos 37.2 de máxima, caiu muito e estão agora "apenas" 33.2.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2018 às 17:03)

david 6 disse:


> nova máxima: *39.3ºC*



*39.5ºC *


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jun 2018 às 17:12)

Sigo com uma tarde tórrida, e com uma ventoinha em cada divisão de casa, e mesmo assim não está fácil.
39.5ºC.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2018 às 17:19)

bem penso que seja desta que a máxima está feita, como já vou nos *39ºC* e até agora máxima é *39.6ºC*


----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2018 às 17:25)

38,7°C medidos na A1, Santa Iria, com a Kestrel sob sombra e ao vento dos 90 Km/h.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2018 às 17:30)

37,5°C e 30% no eixo Norte-Sul Telheiras.





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2018 às 17:38)

bem está feito o dia, minima de *17.4ºC* e máxima de *39.6ºC! *
Coruche na ultima hora teve *39.5ºC*, é provável que a máxima tenha sido mais 2 ou 3 décimas acima, amanhã vê se, para ver quem teve mais 

sigo com *38.7ºC*


----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2018 às 17:39)

33,3°C Alcântara 
a descer





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2018 às 17:45)

31,6°C e 40,6% na 25 de Abril 






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (18 Jun 2018 às 17:47)

Boa tarde. 
Aqui pela minha localização os registos foram os seguintes. 
14:00 _ 34.9°c
15:00 _ 37.3°c
15:22 _ 38.1°c
16:00 _ 32.7°c
17:00 _ 32.2°c
17:47 _ 33.1°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2018 às 17:50)

27,3°C e 47% a chegar à Caparica





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2018 às 17:56)

22°C  e 57% na Caparica!





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (18 Jun 2018 às 17:59)

Ambiente muito abafado devido à nebulosidade presente e poeiras em suspensão. Temperatura actual de *32,8ºC* e a descer após várias oscilações durante a tarde.


----------



## tucha (18 Jun 2018 às 18:20)

22 graus....aiiiii...tambem quero!!! Fui agora à rua aqui em Lisboa perto do parque das Nações, sai do supermercado e levei com o forno...irrespiravel!!! 
Estao seguramente ainda uns 35 graus ou mais ( o meu telemóvel diz 37!!!).
Presumo que esta noite seja ainda mais torrida do que ontem, ontem eram 10 da noite e o termômetro do carro dizia que estavam 26 graus!!!


----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2018 às 18:25)

Entre a Praia da Rainha e a do Rei.
19,1°C
81%
Sul 8 Km/h





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## tucha (18 Jun 2018 às 18:28)

StormRic disse:


> Entre a Praia da Rainha e a do Rei.
> 19,1°C
> 81%
> Sul 8 Km/h
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jun 2018 às 18:40)

As altas temperaturas aqui registadas têm também a haver com o tipo de revestimento existente sobre o solo. Acredito que muitas destas temperaturas possam estar inflacionadas comparativamente às condições mais ideais para tirar os valores de temperatura.

A previsão do IPMA para Lisboa era que a temperatura máxima hoje fosse de 37,3 ºC.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (18 Jun 2018 às 18:49)

Bolas pá ainda 37.7ºC e vento quente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jun 2018 às 19:00)

Este fim de tarde, segue extremamente abafada, e nota-se as poeiras pelo céu.
Teve á pouco o inicio de um incendio em Abrantes, conta já com 24 operacionais, acompanhos também já por 1 meio aéreo.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2018 às 19:28)

Para Sul está assim, com movimento para WNW.
19,2°C
72%
Vento Sul 7 Km/h
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2018 às 19:50)

ainda 36.7ºC


----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2018 às 20:16)

Célula de Beja, vista da Caparica, e outros aspectos 
19,3°C
71%
Vento <4 Km/h rumo variável mas predominando de Sul

















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (18 Jun 2018 às 20:21)

Extremos do dia em Telheiras:
35.1°C.
22.7°C
Neste momento 31.2°C. Vento quase nulo. Bastante abafado na rua. Todas as superficies artificiais a libertar calor.
Certamente mais uma mínima tropical na próxima madrugada.


----------



## miguel (18 Jun 2018 às 20:24)

Máxima de 36,3ºC a manha foi muito quente já a tarde foi um pouco diferente... 

A tarde foi com nuvens e temperatura mais amena...agora estão 18,5C e rebentou por completo com a mínima que tinha sido tropical (23ºC)


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jun 2018 às 20:36)

Cenário atual, a sul:





Estão ainda, uns impressionantes, *31,2°C*.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2018 às 20:39)

Agora Caparica 
18,8°C
81%
Sul 10 Km/h








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2018 às 20:47)

18,0°C
86%
Sul 11 Km/h








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jun 2018 às 21:01)

Por Lisboa, Alameda, ainda 31°C e sem vento. Save me.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2018 às 21:27)

32ºC


----------



## MSantos (18 Jun 2018 às 21:31)

Boas! 

O calor chegou em força a Leiria com as máximas a rondarem hoje os 36ºC nas estações da cidade e arredores!


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jun 2018 às 21:35)

Boas

Notável o calor instalado quase ao limite da linha de costa,  saí   junto à praia em Cascais às 20:20 com 20,8 graus, brisa de Sul. Começo a subir até à casa, a 700 metros do mar sentiu se logo ar quente.
Cheguei a Alcabideche  15 minutos depois com 30, 1 graus e lestada moderada com rajadas.

Por-do-sol com 30 graus, quem diria.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2018 às 21:50)

pôr do sol aqui:






sigo com 30.1ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jun 2018 às 21:55)

Relâmpagos visíveis para SW desde o geodésico de Montemor (Loures).


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jun 2018 às 21:56)

Tão perto e tão longe.


----------



## marcoacmaia (18 Jun 2018 às 22:01)

Que temperaturas desérticas! 
Tragam o meu inverno! 

EDIT: Entroncamento segue com 29°...


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jun 2018 às 22:07)

Por aqui estamos assim





A meio da madrugada o vento irá rodar para sul, provocando uma descida de temperatura bem acentuada, posto isto, a temperatura máxima de amanhã será então registada ao inicio da madrugada.


----------



## Jorge_scp (18 Jun 2018 às 22:18)

Incrível aqui por Sampaio (Sesimbra), mudança muito repentina. Observei e confirmei com a estação aqui a 200 m de casa (https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=I15COTOV2#history)

30ºC pelas 20:00, descida de 6ºC em 5 minutos (), foi até aos 22ºC, estabilizou e até subiu um pouco até aos 24ºC, e de repente umas rajadas de vento moderadas a fortes desceram a temperatura até aos 17ºC! Neste momento, vento bem mais fraco e subida da temperatura até aos actuais 21ºC.

Estava a jantar na rua e verifiquei todos estes factos registados pela estação.

EDIT: Outra estação a registar a mudança: https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISESIMBR8


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jun 2018 às 22:24)

31,2 graus no Guincho!!


----------



## miguel (18 Jun 2018 às 22:24)

Aqui em Setúbal já desde o fim da tarde que refrescou bastante, agora estão apenas 17,9ºC


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2018 às 22:33)

25.1ºC
mesmo durante a tarde quase a bater nos 40ºC, muito provavelmente não irei ter mínima tropical, é muito difícil ter mínima tropical, o poder de inversão é grande


----------



## Geopower (18 Jun 2018 às 22:37)

Telheiras segue com 29.1ºC. Ilha de calor urbano a funcionar. Que "bafo" na rua! Nem uma brisa.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jun 2018 às 22:38)

O vento já rodou por aqui. Sente-se bem o ar mais fresco e húmido a entrar.
Estão *28,6°C*. Há 20 min ainda estava na casa dos 30°C, bela descida.


----------



## remember (18 Jun 2018 às 22:43)

Máxima do ano 37.7ºC, agora vento de SSE fresquinho!
Já cheira a humidade descida acentuada 30.7ºC (21:55), 24.6ºC actuais. Humidade disparou dos 43% para 66% de HR


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jun 2018 às 22:45)

Ups a descida da temperatura /rotação do vento aconteceu agora mesmo.

21,2 graus


----------



## remember (18 Jun 2018 às 23:03)

Continua a descer! 23.6ºC, 69% de HR.
Vento fraco de SE/SSE, estará a sugerir algo? 28.1ºC dentro de casa


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jun 2018 às 23:06)

Uma amiga minha de Odivelas consegue ver raios a SO. 
*26,9°C*


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jun 2018 às 23:15)

Apesar de hoje ter estado bem mais calor, do que ontem, mas dá-me a sensação que está agora um pouco mais fresco do que ontem, isto na rua, porque dentro de casa, parece um forno, a ventoinha, continua ligada.

Sigo com 27ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jun 2018 às 23:31)

Saí de Montemor pelas 23h e ainda eram bem visíveis os relâmpagos a SW (inclusivé alguns raios), mas dada a distância nem tentei captá-los.

Também ainda estavam no terreno alguns bombeiros a vigiar possíveis reacendimentos do IF desta manhã.

Aqui em Loures continua o ar bastante quente, 26,3ºC. A mínima foi de 19,6ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jun 2018 às 23:45)

27°C ainda por Lisboa, bom para uma esplanada ou passear xD


----------



## Sanxito (18 Jun 2018 às 23:46)

Boa noite. 
Por cá sigo com 25.2°c e 60%HR. 
A mínima da noite passada foi de 20.4°c pelas 6:59. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (19 Jun 2018 às 00:12)

Parece que foi ameaça  22.2ºC actuais e 70% de HR, o vento rodou para NNW/NW de novo!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Jun 2018 às 00:41)

Boa noite pessoal,

Máxima de 37.8°c por AzeitãoUma máxima não muito fácil de bater até ao final do Verão! Talvez mais dois ou três dias semelhantes ao de hoje , até final do mesmo! Veremos

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jun 2018 às 00:57)

*25,2ºC* marca no meu Auriol, o que é incrível para Belas. A casa está praticamente à mesma temperatura, lá vou eu dormir mal hoje. 
Máxima do ano: *33,3ºC*

A estação do Geofísico deve ter estado perto dos *37ºC*, valente ilha de calor.


----------



## david 6 (19 Jun 2018 às 00:59)

21.5ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jun 2018 às 01:40)

Hoje tivemos um dos melhores pores do sol do ano, mesmo rosa intenso. Nenhum meteolouco apanhou com a máquina?

Deixo algumas fotos do insta:


----------



## david 6 (19 Jun 2018 às 02:14)

20.4ºC


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jun 2018 às 07:04)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Hoje tivemos um dos melhores pores do sol do ano, mesmo rosa intenso. Nenhum meteolouco apanhou com a máquina?
> 
> Deixo algumas fotos do insta:


Eu!  https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-sul-junho-2018.9752/pagina-14#post-678136


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jun 2018 às 10:31)

*22,2°C *e algum vento, sabe bem.


----------



## criz0r (19 Jun 2018 às 10:39)

Bom dia,

Mínima tropical pelo 2º dia consecutivo de *20,3ºC*. Neste momento, vai soprando uma aragem muito agradável de noroeste.
Sigo com 23,3ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## remember (19 Jun 2018 às 10:52)

Bom dia,

Mínima tropical de 20.7ºC, a noite foi marcada por vento de SE/SSE!
Agora 26.7ºC com vento vindo de S 7km/h e 58% de HR.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jun 2018 às 11:39)

Bom dia!
Que alívio o dia de hoje. 
Muito mais húmido e fresco, estão *22,7°C*. 
Mínima de 22,5°C, feita há pouco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jun 2018 às 11:54)

Depois de uma noite bem amena, que me mal me deixou dormir com tanto calor, esta manhã segue já bem quente com 32.5ºC,
Mínima: 19ºC.


----------



## david 6 (19 Jun 2018 às 12:14)

minima de *17.3ºC*
sigo com *32.3ºC*

*Coruche* ontem foi a estação IPMA mais quente de todas a chegar aos *40.9ºC*


----------



## StormRic (19 Jun 2018 às 13:00)

26,3°C
54%
5 Km/h
Céu limpo, azul pálido pela humidade/poeiras (?) em altitude.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (19 Jun 2018 às 13:23)

Mínima de 18,2ºC, não tive ainda nenhuma mínima tropical, nem irei ter tão cedo.

Agora 28,8ºC bem mais fresco que ontem...


----------



## André Filipe Bom (19 Jun 2018 às 13:42)

Boa tarde, hoje nota-se mais fresco, estão 33ºC ontem a esta hora já estavam 37ºC.


----------



## david 6 (19 Jun 2018 às 13:59)

*35.2ºC*


----------



## remember (19 Jun 2018 às 14:30)

Boas, muito melhor hoje!
31.7ºC, com 47% de HR, vento sopra agora de SSW, 5 km/h.
Começa a desaparecer a instabilidade de quarta para quinta, na app nem chega a 1 mm. Outras apps que uso, acusam o mesmo.


----------



## david 6 (19 Jun 2018 às 14:58)

*36ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jun 2018 às 15:01)

Praticamente nos *30°C* por Lisboa, muito mais tolerável com vento de sul mas ainda torra. Céu limpo mas sujo.


----------



## criz0r (19 Jun 2018 às 15:06)

Devo estar a ser o sortudo desta zona. Apenas *26,0ºC* e vento moderado de Oeste com rajadas. A máxima foi até aos 27,8ºC pelas 13h30m.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jun 2018 às 15:11)

Boa tarde!
*26,7°C* por aqui. Sente-se uma aragem fresca e húmida, por vezes.
Ansioso pela instabilidade dos próximos dias.


----------



## RStorm (19 Jun 2018 às 15:19)

Boa Tarde

Máxima de ontem e anual: *37,1ºC *
Hoje não houve mínima tropical devido à ausência de vento, tendo descido até aos *18,7ºC*. A tarde segue mais "fresca" comparada com ontem. 

T. Atual: *29,7ºC *
HR: 46% 
Vento: W / 5,6 Km/h


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jun 2018 às 15:32)

david 6 disse:


> pôr do sol aqui:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lindo!


----------



## remember (19 Jun 2018 às 16:40)

Depois de uma descida até aos 31.2ºC pelas 15:36 pensei que a máxima estivesse feita com 31.7ºC pelas 14:26.
Enganei-me bafo de novo, 32.4ºC, 45% de HR.


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Jun 2018 às 17:18)

remember disse:


> Boas, muito melhor hoje!
> 31.7ºC, com 47% de HR, vento sopra agora de SSW, 5 km/h.
> Começa a desaparecer a instabilidade de quarta para quinta, na app nem chega a 1 mm. Outras apps que uso, acusam o mesmo.


É, ontem a Netatmo ainda metia uns 5mm para quinta. Agora, 1.
De momento 27.8, após máxima de 32.6.


----------



## remember (19 Jun 2018 às 17:25)

mr. phillip disse:


> É, ontem a Netatmo ainda metia uns 5mm para quinta. Agora, 1.
> De momento 27.8, após máxima de 32.6.



Pois também verifiquei isso, vamos ver! 32.7ºC às 16:56, agora já vai a descer... 31.6ºC, vento de SSW 6 km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jun 2018 às 17:28)

Esta tarde ainda continua quentinha, apesar de soprar o vento fraco, mas mesmo assim nota-se que não aqueceu tanto como ontem.
Sigo com 36ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jun 2018 às 17:34)

Não vale a pena olhar para os acumulados. 
Já se sabe como são estes eventos convectivos...muito imprevisíveis. 
Por aqui estão apenas *25,9°C*, bem bom!
A máxima não passou dos *26,9°C* (menos 7,5°C que ontem).


----------



## tucha (19 Jun 2018 às 18:01)

È impressão minha ou isto hoje aqui por Lisboa ultrapassou a máxima que o IPMA  previa  que era de 28 graus??? 
No meu mue gabinete  de trabalho estão 29 graus de momento (com janelas abertas e sem AC) em Telheiras, e já vi hoje o carro (em andamento) a chegar aos 33...


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jun 2018 às 18:28)

O calor continua, pela tarde fora, e os mosquitos este ano parece uma praga deles, não é fácil andar na rua, pricipalmente ao final de tarde, pois são ás dezenas deles em redor nos nossos olhos e ouvidos.


----------



## remember (19 Jun 2018 às 18:48)

tucha disse:


> È impressão minha ou isto hoje aqui por Lisboa ultrapassou a máxima que o IPMA  previa  que era de 28 graus???
> No meu mue gabinete  de trabalho estão 29 graus de momento (com janelas abertas e sem AC) em Telheiras, e já vi hoje o carro (em andamento) a chegar aos 33...



Não é impressão passou mesmo a máxima em várias localidades. Sigo com 28.9ºC, 52% de HR e vento de S 5 km/h.
Notava-se bem o vento a intensificar, cheguei agora da rua, depois da minha habitual corrida, que bafo ainda!


----------



## david 6 (19 Jun 2018 às 18:50)

máxima de *37.4ºC!*
sigo com *31.1ºC* e um ligeiro cheiro a fumo


----------



## RStorm (19 Jun 2018 às 20:17)

Mínima: *18,7ºC *
Máxima: *32,0ºC *
Bastou uma pequena acalmia do vento para fazer com que a temperatura disparasse a pique De qualquer das maneiras a tarde de hoje foi mais "fresca" do que ontem devido ao vento fraco de W, bom para refrescar a casa 
Vamos ver como se comportarão os próximos tempos em termos de trovoada  Só espero é que não façam estragos…  

T. Atual: *22,2ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: W / 8,6 Km/h


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jun 2018 às 20:52)

Boas!
*24,4°C* por aqui.
A madrugada parece prometer. Tanto o ECM como o GFS prevêem instabilidade.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jun 2018 às 21:46)

Mais um dia quente por aqui, mas bem mais fresco que o de ontem. Mínima de 19,4ºC.

Deixo aqui duas fotos do pôr-do-sol de ontem.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jun 2018 às 22:26)

A noite segue já algo fresca, na rua, porque o interior de casa, parece um verdadeiro forno.
Os grilos e as rãs, continuam a cantar pela noite fora.
Este últimos dia bem quentes já secaram a humidade que existia mais á superficie, pois as árvores já começam a agradecer por uma rega.


----------



## Sanxito (19 Jun 2018 às 22:46)

Boa noite. 
Por cá sigo com 20.2°c e 82%HR. 
A mínima da noite passada desceu aos 19.9°c pelas 6:49, enquanto a máxima subiu aos 29.8°c pelas 13:16. A humidade oscilou entre os 83% e os 50%.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Caneira (19 Jun 2018 às 23:57)

Entre Carcavelos e a Parede, sigo com 21.1°C. 

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (20 Jun 2018 às 00:52)

20.2ºC, a lua está tapada por nuvens


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jun 2018 às 01:00)

Os altocumulus castellanus marcam presença...sinal de que há convecção. 
Veremos como corre a madrugada.


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Jun 2018 às 07:54)

E já começou, vai ser o dia todo assim






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (20 Jun 2018 às 08:35)

Miguel96 disse:


> E já começou, vai ser o dia todo assim
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bom dia, nos precisamos é disso mais para dentro, não ao largo da costa 
20.6ºC, 2ª minima tropical da temporada, já com 26.4ºC e vento a soprar fraco de SW, HR de 61%.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jun 2018 às 10:25)

Boas,

Manhã quente, já nos 26,8 graus.
Que apontaria para semana de férias, a praia tem estado divinal.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jun 2018 às 10:46)

Bom dia! 
Bem, que fail dos modelos eheh. Não caiu nem uma gota por aqui. 
O dia segue já algo quentinho, estão *25,8°C*.


----------



## criz0r (20 Jun 2018 às 11:00)

Boas,

A manhã começa a aquecer já com *26,2ºC*. Veremos o que nos reserva o dia de hoje.


----------



## Sanxito (20 Jun 2018 às 11:32)

Bom dia. 
Hoje a mínima ficou pelos 18.6°c às 6:02. 
Agora segue nos 27.9°c e 54%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jun 2018 às 12:41)

Por aqui este fim de manhã, segue bem quente, e muito abafada, com 32ºC.


----------



## david 6 (20 Jun 2018 às 13:56)

por aqui com vista para sul:


----------



## StormRic (20 Jun 2018 às 14:01)

Vale de Loures-Vialonga agora
Vistas N, NW e SE desde o Casal da Serra, Póvoa 











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (20 Jun 2018 às 14:11)

Começou a pingar, aeroporto 
31,9°C
54%
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## tucha (20 Jun 2018 às 14:23)

Alguem que me possa informar sobre o valores actuais da pressao atmosferica aqui por Lisboa agora?? 
Estou com muitas tonturas hoje e suspeito que tenha a ver com isso...
Pelos Olivais, perto do parque das Nações, céu completamente nublado, tudo branco, o sol desapareceu por completo...
Estou dentro de casa, mas pelo calor que aqui faz dentro, deduzo que lá fora esteja completamente abafado e quente...


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jun 2018 às 14:38)

tucha disse:


> Alguem que me possa informar sobre o valores actuais da pressao atmosferica aqui por Lisboa agora??
> Estou com muitas tonturas hoje e suspeito que tenha a ver com isso...
> Pelos Olivais, perto do parque das Nações, céu completamente nublado, tudo branco, o sol desapareceu por completo...
> Estou dentro de casa, mas pelo calor que aqui faz dentro, deduzo que lá fora esteja completamente abafado e quente...


Anda pelos 1016 hPa, não está muito baixa. 
Por aqui estão *28,4°C* e o céu ficou totalmente encoberto por _altostratus_.
Vamos lá ver se isto anima. 
Imagem de radar às 14:20:


----------



## tucha (20 Jun 2018 às 14:45)

Ok, obrigado...sim, de facto não está muito baixa, deve ser do calor e da falta de sono que o maldito calor me provoca...Aqui por Lisboa vamos a ver, aparentemente e olhando para o céu promete animacao...


----------



## StormRic (20 Jun 2018 às 14:46)

Mammatus vistos para Leste na A5
Queijas
29,1°C





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (20 Jun 2018 às 14:52)

27,5°C
54%
Carenque A9
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (20 Jun 2018 às 15:01)

vista para sul:






com 33.3ºC


----------



## remember (20 Jun 2018 às 15:02)

Boas, modo estufa ligado   31.1ºC, 45% de HR e vento fraco de SSW.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jun 2018 às 15:10)

Possível trajetória: Setúbal/PalmelaMontijo/AlcocheteLisboa Oriental:




Veremos se aguenta passar pelo Tejo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jun 2018 às 15:10)

Pareceu-me ver um raio pelo canto do olho a sudeste, e ao mesmo tempo registou-se uma descarga no blitzortung.


----------



## remember (20 Jun 2018 às 15:14)

Tiagolco disse:


> Possível trajetória: Setúbal/PalmelaMontijo/AlcocheteLisboa Oriental:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vinha mesmo a calhar, quase 30ºC dentro de casa é obra!


----------



## Thomar (20 Jun 2018 às 15:21)

Começa a chuviscar um pouco, céu nublado, vento fraco e +27,1ºC. Venham elas !

Edit: chove  fraco e já troveja!!!


----------



## criz0r (20 Jun 2018 às 15:22)

Boas,

*28,2ºC* e tempo abafado pela nebulosidade presente.
O vento sopra fraco variável.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jun 2018 às 15:24)

Céu a Este-Sudeste.


----------



## Firefigther (20 Jun 2018 às 15:26)

Boa tarde Trovoada por aqui.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (20 Jun 2018 às 15:27)

Firefigther disse:


> Boa tarde Trovoada por aqui.


Boas por aqui ainda nada mas parece prometer


----------



## RStorm (20 Jun 2018 às 15:28)

Boa Tarde

Tempo abafado com céu encoberto e negro na zona este. Já se vê cortinas de chuva, mas por enquanto ainda não oiço trovoada.

T. Atual: *28,7ºC*
HR: 36%
Vento: E / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## criz0r (20 Jun 2018 às 15:30)

A não ser, que haja alterações de ultima hora esta vem directa para aqui,


----------



## remember (20 Jun 2018 às 15:36)

Vento a intensificar-se de S, 6 km/h, temperatura a descer  29.6ºC e humidade a subir para 54%.


----------



## Firefigther (20 Jun 2018 às 15:38)

Estou pela zona do Modelo e já ouvi pelo menos dois trovões ao longe. No site do IPMA pode ver-se algumas descargas na zona da Arrabida.


----------



## StormRic (20 Jun 2018 às 15:44)

Vila Franca do Rosário, Gradil 
Vista para SE
Já se ouviu trovões longínquos. 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (20 Jun 2018 às 15:44)

Firefigther disse:


> Estou pela zona do Modelo e já ouvi pelo menos dois trovões ao longe. No site do IPMA pode ver-se algumas descargas na zona da Arrabida.


Ah ok, eu pensava que estivesse a reportar da zona da Jardia ou Sarilhos Grandes, que é o que me deu a entender a localização que colocou no seu perfil.
De qualquer das maneiras, ainda não ouvi nada, vamos aguardar e ver se ainda teremos festa


----------



## remember (20 Jun 2018 às 15:45)

Vento de SSE, 5 km/h


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2018 às 15:45)

Espero ainda ter direito a alguma coisa...


----------



## thunderstorm87 (20 Jun 2018 às 15:45)

Por Almada ja chove


----------



## Aspvl (20 Jun 2018 às 15:47)

A actividade eléctrica parece ter acalmado... Pela Baixa caem uns pingos gordos, mas com uma frequência muito baixa. Está abafado e há pouca luz, os eléctricos já andam de faróis ligados e tudo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jun 2018 às 15:48)

Mammatus de grande dimensão. Bom para a vista, mas normalmente estão associados ao fim de vida das células.

Vai pingando.


----------



## criz0r (20 Jun 2018 às 15:52)

Começou a pingar bem mas entretanto parou. Tenho relatos de que está a chover com alguma intensidade na zona de Palmela.


----------



## david 6 (20 Jun 2018 às 15:53)

morreu tudo


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jun 2018 às 15:54)

E a célula morreu. Típico. 
O céu permanece bastante escuro a Nordeste, Este e Sudeste.
*27,7°C *


----------



## Thomar (20 Jun 2018 às 15:54)

criz0r disse:


> Começou a pingar bem mas entretanto parou. Tenho relatos de que está a chover com alguma intensidade na zona de Palmela.


Talvez, mas as imagens de radar não indicam nada de especial. 
Por aqui só choveu fraco uns 3 minutos e vai chuviscando a espaços.


----------



## RStorm (20 Jun 2018 às 15:58)

Já chove  

EDIT 16:00: Chove bem


----------



## StormRic (20 Jun 2018 às 16:01)

Restos da célula a seguirem para W, mammatus a começarem a formar-se









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (20 Jun 2018 às 16:03)

Thomar disse:


> Talvez, mas as imagens de radar não indicam nada de especial.
> Por aqui só choveu fraco uns 3 minutos e vai chuviscando a espaços.


Na hora do relato havia um eco amarelo a roçar o Laranja por cima da Vila. 

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rbsmr (20 Jun 2018 às 16:03)

A animar aqui em Torres Vedras!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-N910F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Firefigther (20 Jun 2018 às 16:08)

O IPMA lançou agora um AVISO AMARELO para o Distrito de Setubal 
*Precipitação* Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada e rajadas de vento.
Válido entre *2018-06-20 14:59:59* e *2018-06-20 23:59:59 (hora UTC)
Por aqui já pinga*


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (20 Jun 2018 às 16:08)

Que bom! Pingos grossos! As pessoas até andam calmamente com calções e t-shirt como se nada se passasse, até olham umas para as outras naquela "estamos a levar com alguma em cima? Diz que sim, mas finge que não." Sabe mesmo bem


----------



## remember (20 Jun 2018 às 16:09)

Começou a pingar, mas por enquanto nada de especial!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (20 Jun 2018 às 16:13)

E so para variar um pouco...... morreu tudo


----------



## criz0r (20 Jun 2018 às 16:16)

Chove moderado por aqui. As beiras já caiem. 

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (20 Jun 2018 às 16:25)

chove moderado aqui!


----------



## david 6 (20 Jun 2018 às 16:27)

chuva forte!


----------



## Thomar (20 Jun 2018 às 16:35)

Firefigther disse:


> O IPMA lançou agora um AVISO AMARELO para o Distrito de Setubal
> *Precipitação* Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada e rajadas de vento.
> Válido entre *2018-06-20 14:59:59* e *2018-06-20 23:59:59 (hora UTC)
> Por aqui já pinga*


Por aqui o Sol já vai espreitando!


----------



## david 6 (20 Jun 2018 às 16:38)

foi este malandreco , já não chove


----------



## StormRic (20 Jun 2018 às 16:42)

Chove agora no Gradil com pingos grossos.





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (20 Jun 2018 às 16:42)

agora no fim da chuva:


----------



## remember (20 Jun 2018 às 16:45)

Tão, mas tão fraco... Parecia a selecção Portuguesa 0.1mm, 28.3ºC, 55% de HR e Vento de N.


----------



## RStorm (20 Jun 2018 às 16:56)

*0,2 mm *acumulados 
O céu já está a começar a limpar.

T. Atual: *26,6ºC *
HR: 53%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jun 2018 às 17:01)

A tarde segue perfeita, com céu encoberto, e bem mais fresco do que esteve durante toda a manhã e inicio de tarde.


----------



## david 6 (20 Jun 2018 às 17:02)

*1.3mm* acumulados, agora o sol já brilha, veremos o resto do dia e noite


----------



## StormRic (20 Jun 2018 às 17:08)

Parou a chuva no Gradil (Mafra)
25,9•C
56,5%
6 Km/h Leste
Aberta vinda de SE








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jun 2018 às 17:14)

Aqui a brincadeira rendeu 2.2 mm e uma corrida a apanhar roupa e fechar janelas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jun 2018 às 17:33)

Bom, enquanto toda a gente fala de chuva, eu vou acabar aqui de montar aqui o meu sistema de rega, pois caso não chova grande coisa até ao fim desta semana, terei de regar.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jun 2018 às 17:57)

Ainda gravei um pequeno time-lapse, que acabou por ser mesmo pequeno, por alguma razão a gopro parou a gravação


----------



## StormRic (20 Jun 2018 às 18:21)

Quatro quadrantes aqui no Gradil (Mafra).
W S E N
25,7°C
58%
Vento fraco ou nulo <3 Km/h predomina de W














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (20 Jun 2018 às 18:31)

Aqui na vertical
Penso que são Altocumulus castellanus. 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2018 às 18:34)

Aqui o tempo já fechou e está mais fresco...


----------



## remember (20 Jun 2018 às 18:48)

Escusado será dizer, que voltou a subir, 28.4ºC  com vento de NW praticamente nulo!
Hoje o treino fez-se muito melhor, fotos para E, N, S e O respectivamente.


----------



## StormRic (20 Jun 2018 às 19:58)

Gradil
26,1°C
56%
Vento nulo 
Para Sul está assim, formação a evoluir rapidamente.  Está o sol poente a espreitar. 









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jun 2018 às 20:12)

Muito fraquinho o dia de hoje.
A máxima não foi além dos *28,5°C*, mas esta humidade aumenta e muito a sensação térmica. 
Neste momento estão *24,0°C*.
Vamos ver como corre o dia de amanhã.


----------



## miguel (20 Jun 2018 às 20:15)

Aqui a trovoada vinha com a força típica das trovoadas tugas ou seja uma porcaria, depois chegou perto de Setúbal e puff morreu..é o que acontece sempre por aqui...

Acumulados 0,0mm o que choveu mal molhou a estrada.  

máxima de 32,1ºC

Agora 21,7ºC


----------



## StormRic (20 Jun 2018 às 20:16)

Chuva à vista para Sul mas pode não chegar ao chão (virga).
59,3%
25,1°C
< 2 Km/h W





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## rozzo (20 Jun 2018 às 20:19)

Por Benfica vai chovendo fraco há largos minutos.
Céu interessante com convecção alta a começar a desenvolver, o radar também assinala isso. Vamos ver se dá para algum raiozito perdido.


----------



## RStorm (20 Jun 2018 às 20:25)

Mínima: *18,6ºC *
Máxima: *29,4ºC *
Acumulado: *0,2 mm*

O céu voltou a nublar-se e começou a cair uns pingos dispersos. O vento rodou para N e aumentou de intensidade. 
Vamos ver como correrão as próximas horas  

T. Atual: *23,5ºC *
HR: 53% 
Vento: N / 10,8 Km/h


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2018 às 20:27)

Por aqui já pinga, mas nada de especial...


----------



## Sanxito (20 Jun 2018 às 20:32)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá a máxima atingiu os 30.7°c pelas 12:40, tendo a mínima ficado pelos 18.6°c as 6:02. 
Agora sigo com 20.7°c e 81%HR, sendo o acumulado de precipitação de 0.6 mm 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (20 Jun 2018 às 20:46)

fui fazer um caminhada, final da tarde ali no vale da Fajarda:






sigo com 26.5ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jun 2018 às 21:25)

Esta noite ao contrário das anteriores segue bem mais fresca, sigo com 27ºC.
Os agricultores andam muito apressados, em retirar os fardos dos terrenos.


----------



## david 6 (20 Jun 2018 às 21:39)

trovoada!!! 

já chove


----------



## david 6 (20 Jun 2018 às 21:46)

chove mais agora 

trovões só ouvi 2 e foi para NW


----------



## vortex (20 Jun 2018 às 21:49)

Boas!Trovoada pela zona da serra da Arrábida.


----------



## Geopower (20 Jun 2018 às 21:49)

Em Glória do Ribatejo aguaceiro moderado. Trovão audível agora mesmo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jun 2018 às 21:54)

O céu está a ficar bem mais escuro, e a lua já está embaciada.
Já vejo ao longe os relampagos


----------



## rbsmr (20 Jun 2018 às 22:02)

Já troveja a norte de Torres Vedras 

Enviado do meu SM-N910F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (20 Jun 2018 às 22:15)

Boas,

Primeiro trovão audível, há um minuto.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Jun 2018 às 22:24)

De São Martinho do Porto avistam-se vários relâmpagos para Sul, mas sem se chegar a ouvir trovão.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jun 2018 às 22:31)

Vários raios visíveis a Norte, pena não os poder registar.


----------



## Candy (20 Jun 2018 às 22:32)

Bem isto já não é um, nem dois, nem três!... Já foi uma carrada de roncos e cada um mais forte do que o outro!

E não entendo porque é que estou a escrever e as palavras aparecem do lado direito da caixa em vez de aparecerem no lado esquerdo! Parece que estou a escrever em Árabe! 

Edit: Já sei... devo ter clicado no alinhamento! lol​


----------



## António josé Sales (20 Jun 2018 às 22:40)

Boa noite por aqui já se ouvem trovoadas mas estão muito longe.


----------



## Candy (20 Jun 2018 às 22:40)

Começa a cair uns pingos. Muitos poucos ainda, mas grossos! Já vejo no terraço. 
As descargas são umas atrás ddas outras. ROncos fortes e longos.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jun 2018 às 22:41)

Vejo relâmpagos a norte. Quem diria...
E é impressionante como não corre uma aragemzinha...vento completamente nulo!
Estão* 23,3°C*


----------



## Candy (20 Jun 2018 às 22:42)

Pronto, já chove!


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Jun 2018 às 22:43)

Relâmpagos visíveis a leste daqui, atrás do Montijo. A origem:


----------



## david 6 (20 Jun 2018 às 22:49)

eu vejo relâmpagos de todas as direcções


----------



## jamestorm (20 Jun 2018 às 22:50)

Pelo radar parece que está a chover bem na zona entre Torres Vedras / Montejunto/ Alenquer...alguém confirma?


----------



## MSantos (20 Jun 2018 às 22:52)

Estou em Santo Estevão, Benavente e vejo trovoada em vários quadrantes! Noite animada!  

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (20 Jun 2018 às 22:54)




----------



## manganao (20 Jun 2018 às 22:54)

Vejo os relâmpagos mas sem barulho


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Jun 2018 às 22:56)

Começam a ser visíveis relâmpagos também a sudoeste. 

Mantém-se o festival a leste. Uma célula bem grande na zona de Mora.


----------



## rbsmr (20 Jun 2018 às 22:56)

Actividade eléctrica bastante interessante: a leste além da serra do Montejunto (provavelmente Alenquer), a sul e a oeste (na direcção da Lourinhã)

Enviado do meu SM-N910F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (20 Jun 2018 às 22:58)

Novo aguaceiro moderado moderado em Glória do Ribatejo. Alguns trovões audíveis.  Clarões dos relâmpagos visiveis em vários quadrantes: SE, NE e W.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Jun 2018 às 22:59)

Eletricidade aqui vai piscando, presumo relâmpagos. 

Muito calor por Lisboa pela hora de almoço, provavelmente rondou os 32ºC e mais abafado que ontem. Depois pela tarde o céu foi tapando e caiu alguma chuva fraca.

Máxima: *32,1ºC*
Mínima: *19,2ºC*


----------



## Candy (20 Jun 2018 às 22:59)

manganao disse:


> Vejo os relâmpagos mas sem barulho


Não deve tardar a ser audível por aí! Em Peniche são uns atrás dos outros!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Jun 2018 às 23:01)

david 6 disse:


>




Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jun 2018 às 23:01)

Belo flash a sueste!


----------



## jamestorm (20 Jun 2018 às 23:04)

São Martinho do Porto: Já se ouvem bem os trovões...mas penso que continua longe. Ainda algo abafado.


----------



## squidward (20 Jun 2018 às 23:07)

o meu irmão relatou do Cartaxo, chuva com granizo e muita trovoada.


----------



## Aspvl (20 Jun 2018 às 23:14)

Vejo alguns clarões para Norte, aqui da Baixa!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (20 Jun 2018 às 23:15)

Boas . A vista para Lisboa a partir de Cacilhas é espetacular. Muitos relâmpagos de quase todos os quadrantes


----------



## david 6 (20 Jun 2018 às 23:16)

mas que festival!!!


----------



## Garcia (20 Jun 2018 às 23:16)

Boa noite,
à pouco a trovoada também passou por aqui.. Caiu um aguaceiro de pinga grossa mas foi rápido..
Fica o registo possível. A norte de mim está animado mas não consigo apanhá-los..




Sem título by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr


----------



## Thomar (20 Jun 2018 às 23:17)

Por aqui chove moderado agora.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jun 2018 às 23:17)

Boas,

Muitos clarões a Nordeste, longe mas com uma cadência impressionante.


----------



## david 6 (20 Jun 2018 às 23:20)

começa a chover agora 

é com cada estoiro


----------



## remember (20 Jun 2018 às 23:20)

Para NE e E está famoso, que festival de relâmpagos Por aqui nada a não ser calor ainda, 25.1ºC com 61% de HR, o vento sopra fraco de S.


----------



## Candy (20 Jun 2018 às 23:20)

Acalmou um pouco, um pouquinho!... mas creio que vem lá mais festa!

Edit: Não acalmou nada!  Foi uma pausa para acrescentar rajadas de vento. De repente começou a assobiar!


----------



## manganao (20 Jun 2018 às 23:21)

em rio maior eco roxo em Direcção as caldas


----------



## Templariu (20 Jun 2018 às 23:22)

já se houvem roncos a S/SW de Tomar


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jun 2018 às 23:23)

Grande show! Os quadrantes Norte, Nordeste e Este parecem uma discoteca.


----------



## david 6 (20 Jun 2018 às 23:23)

chuva forte!!!!


----------



## david 6 (20 Jun 2018 às 23:24)

está mesmo por cima de mim, relâmpago enorme, DILÚVIO!


----------



## Aspvl (20 Jun 2018 às 23:25)

É notável como as células, que até se vêm a desenvolver, assim que tocam na margem Sul, puf!


----------



## remember (20 Jun 2018 às 23:34)

Vento de Sul  fresco a intensificar e finalmente temperatura a descer... os relâmpagos continuam agora também vistos para N!
23.7ºC, 69% de HR e vento de S 7 km/h.


----------



## Geopower (20 Jun 2018 às 23:35)

Chuva forte. Que festival de relâmpagos! Bela noite pelo Ribatejo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Jun 2018 às 23:36)

E fotos pessoal?!  Um festival eléctrico nocturno destes já nao tinhamos à muito tempo

Segundo familiares, também já trovejou por Azeitão, e o radar não engana







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## rbsmr (20 Jun 2018 às 23:44)

Na zona de Peniche e Bombarral os relâmpagos sucedem-se em questão de segundos...

Enviado do meu SM-N910F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (20 Jun 2018 às 23:44)

isto é só um exemplo do que se passa no ribatejo


----------



## remember (20 Jun 2018 às 23:47)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> E fotos pessoal?!  Um festival eléctrico nocturno destes já nao tinhamos à muito tempo
> 
> Segundo familiares, também já trovejou por Azeitão, e o radar não engana
> 
> ...



Não os consigo apanhar lol


----------



## jamestorm (20 Jun 2018 às 23:51)

incrível a cadencia de relâmpagos, é um atrás dos outros  mas tudo ao longe sem chuva ainda


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Jun 2018 às 23:52)




----------



## Miguel96 (20 Jun 2018 às 23:53)




----------



## TekClub (20 Jun 2018 às 23:54)

Já consigo ver os  ao longe...


----------



## António josé Sales (20 Jun 2018 às 23:58)

Por aqui já chove, a trovoada é cada vez mais forte e frequente está a aproximar-se!!!


----------



## jamestorm (21 Jun 2018 às 00:02)

Ha muitos anos que não me lembro de uma tempestade de Verão assim...isto era bastante comum ha 20 ano ou mais.
Que grande festival!


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Jun 2018 às 00:02)

Vi uma foto agora na internet da trovoada em Santarém
Brutal


----------



## StormRic (21 Jun 2018 às 00:09)

Muita actividade eléctrica visível do Porque das Nações a N, NE .


Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (21 Jun 2018 às 00:13)

São Martinho do Porto: começa agora a chover forte.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2018 às 00:13)




----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2018 às 00:27)

volta a chover ,20.4ºC

o acumulado de ontem foi *6mm*


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2018 às 00:32)

ui estrondo perto  vamos ao 2º round


----------



## Brites (21 Jun 2018 às 00:32)

Boa noite, de Pombal começamos a ver raios brutais... Todo o o quadrante sul! Em força.... 
Alllleeeeluuuuiiiiaaa! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jun 2018 às 00:37)

Depois de uma noitada de trabalho, calma aqui pelo Porto, fiquei bastante surpreendido por ver a bela "farra" que vai pelo Ribatejo e arredores! 
Merece uma imagem!


----------



## marcoacmaia (21 Jun 2018 às 00:38)

Grande noite aqui na cidade dos comboios! 
Bem regado, e o som e a luzes estao impecáveis. 
Impossível pedir melhor!


----------



## FJC (21 Jun 2018 às 00:41)

Boa noite.
Por são Pedro de Moel o vento está a aumentar de velocidade. Vem trovoada a aproximar-se de 2 lados. Sul e leste. Vai caindo uma chuva molha tolos.... Cá estou a espera dele.... hihihi mas promete pelos clarões que se vêm e pelos estouros que se houver ao longe.....


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2018 às 00:44)

mais uma, apanhei agora há 5min:


----------



## jamestorm (21 Jun 2018 às 00:46)

incrível o raio que caiu aqui Perto de São Martinho, grande estrondo!


----------



## marcoguarda (21 Jun 2018 às 00:46)

Que festival lindo aqui em Leiria! Relâmpagos de todos os lados! Trovões pouco audíveis. Cai pingos grossos e cheira muito a terra molhada. Que bela noite, ainda bem que fui beber um copo hoje!


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jun 2018 às 00:49)

E a discoteca continua a NE e E. 
É com cada flash...
É pena não passar disto. 
*21,9°C*, está fresquinho.


----------



## srr (21 Jun 2018 às 00:50)

Começa aqui a Chover....pelo som....trás Granizo.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2018 às 00:53)

fiquei encadeado com esta


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jun 2018 às 01:00)

Continuam as descargas a Norte, mas mais longe. 

Contudo, pareceu-me ouvir agora um trovão.


----------



## FJC (21 Jun 2018 às 01:13)

Aquela célula que deve passar um pouco a morte de Leiria que radar..... promete e bem....

Por aqui, chuva forte a pouco, agora aguaceiros, e bastante trovoada, mas ainda está um pouco longe. O vento acalmou.
Desculpem mas não consigo colocar os vídeos que estou a fazer.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2018 às 01:30)

começou a pingar e está a ficar vento, relâmpagos há sempre mas estão mais afastados, mas pelo radar parece vir ai o 3ª round 
temperatura estagnada nos 20ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jun 2018 às 01:34)

Ehhh espetáculo! 
Para NE:


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2018 às 01:44)

está a dar lhe muito de novo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jun 2018 às 01:46)

Raios belíssimos a Norte, mas a frequência diminuiu significativamente.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2018 às 01:52)

agora de repente também achei que a frequência diminuiu significativamente


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2018 às 01:55)

david 6 disse:


> agora de repente também achei que a frequência diminuiu significativamente



retiro o que disse,


----------



## Candy (21 Jun 2018 às 01:55)

Então como o meu vizinho tem uma vista muito mais desafogada do que eu... 
Eu estou ai mesmo à frente, mas de prédios baixos é dificil...

Foto: João M. R. Rosado


----------



## Candy (21 Jun 2018 às 02:06)

Continuo a ouvir roncos de quando em quando...

Dizia eu... Grande estrondo agora!...


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2018 às 02:08)

volta a chover


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jun 2018 às 02:11)

E os relâmpagos a NE continuam e continuam e continuam...
Vamos lá ver se isto fica mais interessante. Tenho saudades de ouvir uns trovões.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2018 às 02:13)




----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2018 às 02:14)

grande estrondo agora


----------



## TekClub (21 Jun 2018 às 02:15)

E chegou a trovoada a Coimbra já se faz ouvir bem...


----------



## dahon (21 Jun 2018 às 02:16)

Tive que fazer uma visita relâmpago  a Coimbra e não é que começou agora a trovejar. Mas já há alguns minutos que se vê relâmpagos a sul.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2018 às 02:18)

está por cima, grandes relâmpagos por cima, em casa vejo os clarões nas janelas todas e chove com mais intensidade 

frequência alta


----------



## FJC (21 Jun 2018 às 02:19)

Parece que as células que se estão a formar (no alto alentejo),estão mais agressivas que as que passaram na faixa lisboa/Leiria.

Edit: vendo o satélite 24 e imagens radar do IM


----------



## TekClub (21 Jun 2018 às 02:30)

agora foi um relâmpago valente ate estremeceu a casa...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jun 2018 às 02:34)

Dado o enfraquecimento da frequência de relâmpagos, decidi descer finalmente do telhado e vir para casa.

Enquanto lá estava vi este avião a descolar, fui ver o radar e foi bem grande o desvio que fez para se desviar da instabilidade.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2018 às 02:35)

chuva forte  acompanhado claro com


----------



## TekClub (21 Jun 2018 às 02:39)

por aqui também chove forte com umas bombas deves em quando...


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2018 às 02:41)

bem vou deitar a ouvir a festa, não posso ficar acordado a noite toda, já estou nisto há 5h , pelo que vejo no radar a festa ainda vai durar muito tempo, aquelas células do Alentejo ainda cá vêm, já foi e continuará a ser uma noite excelente 

entretanto a chuva acalmou um pouco mas os trovões/relâmpagos continuam, 19.5ºC

EDIT: que bomba!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jun 2018 às 02:46)

Novos clarões a Sudeste. O corredor Beja - Santarém continua a bombar.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2018 às 02:51)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Novos clarões a Sudeste. O corredor Beja - Santarém continua a bombar.


eu a quem o diga  não para 


bem agora é que vou, tentar adormecer ao som de


----------



## Tufao André (21 Jun 2018 às 02:52)

Bem malta, que festival elétrico tem ocorrido a N/NE/E daqui desde as 21h30!! (+/-) e ainda continua... Umas vezes mais perto, outras vezes mais longe mas a frequência tem sido relativamente alta! É com cada flash que até encadeia por vezes e chegou a iluminar o quarto...  Não ouço trovões, mas penso que já ouvi 2 ou 3 muito longínquos e abafados.
Quanto a chuva nada, tirando uns aguaceiros fracos a moderados que caíram durante a tarde e fim de tarde.
A ver o que a madrugada reserva, esperemos que traga mais animação! No entanto, não contava com a persistência e frequência desta trovoada. Foi uma boa surpresa!


----------



## Tonton (21 Jun 2018 às 02:56)

Primeiros raios avistados por trás de Monsanto e da Serra de Carnaxide (leste e sueste da minha posição)...


----------



## jamestorm (21 Jun 2018 às 02:56)

acordei com um trovão enorme aqui em São Martinho do Porto, a trovoada continua aqui à volta, impressionante os clarões a Sul....


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jun 2018 às 02:56)

As descargas a Sudeste estão com intervalos de 10-15s, alguns trovões chegam a ser audíveis aqui.


----------



## Brites (21 Jun 2018 às 02:57)

Início de madrugada muito boa aqui por Pombal, finalmente o festival eléctrico que tanto se pedia  e não parece que pare mas amanhã é dia de trabalho! 
Fica aí um cheirinho do que se captou 
Boa noite a todos!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jun 2018 às 03:00)

E o céu começa a ficar bastante encoberto novamente. Já vi vários relâmpagos a SE (para a zona da margem sul).


----------



## Tufao André (21 Jun 2018 às 03:02)

Já se ouvem trovões ao longe a SE daqui!  Relâmpagos a ficarem mais frequentes, devem ser das células a formarem-se perto de Setubal..

EDIT: Trovão forte agora!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jun 2018 às 03:06)

Pessoal da AML que se prepare. 
Já ouvi dois trovões.


----------



## Candy (21 Jun 2018 às 03:08)

Peniche continua... 

Estão mais espaçados mas roncam bem forte!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jun 2018 às 03:14)

Relâmpagos seguidos e cada vez mais perto, trovões bem audíveis.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jun 2018 às 03:15)

E chove bem! 
Trovões bem audíveis!


----------



## Tufao André (21 Jun 2018 às 03:22)

De repente começa a chover com alguma intensidade e pingas bem grossas! Relâmpagos e trovões cada vez mais próximos e audíveis!!
A animação a sério começou finalmente  Que saudades de uma noite assim...


----------



## Geopower (21 Jun 2018 às 03:22)

Chuva moderada a forte em Glória do Ribatejo. Vento moderado.  Vão-se ouvindo alguns trovões.


----------



## Candy (21 Jun 2018 às 03:27)

Estou a seguir o ipma e o blitzortung. Várias descargas aqui perto de Peniche não estõa registadas.
Principalmente o blitzortung que tem o realtime dá para ver bem que não aparecem muitas delas.

Estão cada vez mais fortes e frequentes.

Edit: Outro! Não sei onde estão a cair mas onde for está forte!

Edit 2: Que estrondo!!!  03h30


----------



## Jodamensil (21 Jun 2018 às 03:33)

Brutal! É com cada um. Seguidinhos sem pausas. Ja os estou a ver ao longe ha muito tempo mas finalmente comecam a chegar acima de loures.

Enviado do meu SM-G928F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Jodamensil (21 Jun 2018 às 03:39)

Oi?! Parece que parou! 

Enviado do meu SM-G928F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jun 2018 às 03:42)

Passagem rápida de um aguaceiro que ainda deixou bastante chuva, choveu intensamente durante uns 10 minutos, acompanhado por trovoada que parece ter cessado.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jun 2018 às 04:01)

Fica então um gif de um dos raios magníficos da célula de Loures/Odivelas:


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jun 2018 às 04:04)

Boa noite a todos. Por aqui é impossível dormir. Está um arraial de trovoada e chuva forte... espero que não haja estragos.


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Jun 2018 às 04:21)

Festival elétrico continua de Sudeste a nordeste. Impressionante. Pelo menos dois a três relâmpagos por minuto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jun 2018 às 04:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa noite a todos. Por aqui é impossível dormir. Está um arraial de trovoada e chuva forte... espero que não haja estragos.


Entretanto aqui esta mais calmo...


----------



## Tonton (21 Jun 2018 às 04:51)

Primeiras experiências com trovoadas em vídeo...


----------



## TekClub (21 Jun 2018 às 05:16)

depois de ter acalmado por aqui esta de volta a chuva forte e a trovoada, acordei com uma bomba...


----------



## DaniFR (21 Jun 2018 às 05:21)

Trovoada cada vez mais perto de Coimbra.  Já se vêem e ouvem bem. 

Chuva moderada acompanhada de granizo.


----------



## StormRic (21 Jun 2018 às 05:22)

Festival eléctrico visto do Parque das Nações foi contínuo e continua agora visto daqui da Póvoa. Mas os trovões são raros.

Chove moderado com pingos grossos.

Mais logo vão é chover as fotos...

Deve haver numerosos estragos locais por onde passaram e continuam a passar as células de ecos vermelhos a roxo, por vezes até rosa. Algumas estações do IPMA registaram acumulados horários interessantes:

15,9 mm Santarém 2:00 utc
13,5 mm Viana do Alentejo 1:00
13,8 mm Rio Maior 23:00


----------



## RStorm (21 Jun 2018 às 05:44)

Boa madrugada

Chove bem e troveja  Trovões bem potentes.
*1,5 mm *acumulados


----------



## RStorm (21 Jun 2018 às 05:48)

Flashs  brutais


----------



## RStorm (21 Jun 2018 às 05:56)

Vento forte repentino de SE


----------



## RStorm (21 Jun 2018 às 06:04)

Grande Bomba 
Até estremeceu a casa.


----------



## Aspvl (21 Jun 2018 às 06:05)

Grande trovão, um ribombar longuíssimo!


----------



## Aspvl (21 Jun 2018 às 06:09)

Outro flash!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jun 2018 às 06:14)

Grande relâmpago seguido de forte trovão aqui também. Também registei o aumento repentino do vento vindo de SE.

Edit 06:24 - Mais um grande flash e trovão escassos segundos depois.


----------



## Aspvl (21 Jun 2018 às 06:33)

Dois trovões nos últimos instantes, a intensidade da chuva também aumentou, bem como a intensidade do vento. Que bela manhã!


----------



## TekClub (21 Jun 2018 às 06:35)

por aqui também e cada bomba parece que esta a piorar...


----------



## celsomartins84 (21 Jun 2018 às 06:58)

Bom dia.. Uma valente noite de trovoada à antiga! Acordei por volta das 04:45 com um estrondo que até a cama estremeceu! Desde essa altura tem tado sempre a chuver e a trovejar! 

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (21 Jun 2018 às 07:11)

Ventania de SE e pingos grossos.
Parece que está-se a aproximar outra trovoada.


----------



## windchill (21 Jun 2018 às 07:16)

A noite foi de direta, no topo de um monte perto de Arruda dos Vinhos e o resultado foi...... horas a fio a fotografar!! 

Deixo-vos aqui uma pequenina amostra do que foi esta noite/madrugada de sonho 

Mais tarde vou criar um tópico com algumas das inumeras fotos que obti na Serra e também na minha varanda!


----------



## RStorm (21 Jun 2018 às 07:27)

Belo trovão agora! Até saltei da cadeira…

EDIT: Deve ter sido a descarga de 99,9 KA registada na zona das Faias (Pegões)


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jun 2018 às 07:36)

windchill disse:


> A noite foi de direta, no topo de um monte perto de Arruda dos Vinhos e o resultado foi...... horas a fio a fotografar!!
> 
> Deixo-vos aqui uma pequenina amostra do que foi esta noite/madrugada de sonho
> 
> Mais tarde vou criar um tópico com algumas das inumeras fotos que obti na Serra e também na minha varanda!



Brutal, que bela amostra.


----------



## RStorm (21 Jun 2018 às 07:37)

*15,9 mm *acumulados em 1 hora (2 da manhã) na EMA de Santarém


----------



## Aspvl (21 Jun 2018 às 07:44)

A chuva está a intensificar. Clarão e trovão há instantes (ainda não percebi onde caiu).

EDIT (8:36): Trovão curto, mas potente!
EDIT (9h02): Chove bem e faz sol!


----------



## RStorm (21 Jun 2018 às 08:45)

Forte trovão.
Deve ter sido das células que estão a entrar em Setúbal, que pelo que parece estão a vir direitinhas para aqui…


----------



## srr (21 Jun 2018 às 08:54)

Bom dia,

Uma noite sempre com espectáculo acústico e luminoso. 

A precipitação já vai nos 12mm. ( Centro Abrantes ) não é geral claro.


----------



## RStorm (21 Jun 2018 às 08:55)

Chove bem


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jun 2018 às 09:09)

Brutal, neste preciso momento em Alcabideche. Está a ficar vento forte.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (21 Jun 2018 às 09:11)

Bom dia, bem mas que loucura toda a noite, sempre relâmpagos seguidos, como há muito que não se via por cá, foi mesmo incrivel, a precipitação foi de 23,2mm, só nesta noite fiz a média do mês.


----------



## tucha (21 Jun 2018 às 09:19)

Duplo arco iris agora na segunda circular, aqui em Lisboa, junto à encarnação, depois de uma bela chuvada...gostava de partilhar uma foto convosco, mas não sei lá muito bem como o fazer...a fotoctem que estar alojada num determinado local, correcto??


----------



## Zorros (21 Jun 2018 às 09:33)

Trovoada como já não me recordava na Figueira da Foz!
Chove moderado há duas horas...


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jun 2018 às 09:42)

Por aqui foi uma noite, muito animada, com relampagos, por todo o lado, muitos deles davam belos registos fotográficos, e com tantos trovões também não foi fácil dormir, aliás a trovoada durou noite madrugada, e inicio de manhã.
Começou a chover á meia-noite, mas pouco tempo depois parou, sendo o forte da chuva, só a partir das 3 da manhã, até ás 8.
A estação da Chamusca registou quase 27 mm.
Esta chuva veio mesmo em boa hora, pois foi óptima para a agricultura.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jun 2018 às 09:55)

A nuvem que partilhei há pouco, mas de outra perspectiva. Verdade, que a formação já estava diferente.


----------



## criz0r (21 Jun 2018 às 09:56)

Bom dia,

Já não me lembrava do que era uma noite inteira com chuva e trovoada. Ás 3h da manhã, acordei com 2 bombas que estremeceram a casa toda seguidas de chuva forte.
Ontem, fui dar uma volta a Cacilhas e vi relâmpagos em quase todos os quadrantes, alguns deles brutais e até cheguei a registar com o telemóvel. Se as imagens forem boas deixarei aqui o meu registo  mais tarde.

As trovoadas persistem e vai chovendo de forma moderada neste momento. 20,5ºC actuais e acumulado de *4,8mm*.


----------



## Aspvl (21 Jun 2018 às 10:00)

Elaaaaaah!!! 
Que grande bomba! Não sei onde caiu, mas até pareceu relativamente perto...


----------



## criz0r (21 Jun 2018 às 10:01)

Grande bomba agora.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jun 2018 às 10:03)

Escuridão enorme a Sul, já se ouvem novamente trovões.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jun 2018 às 10:04)

Bom dia!
Bem, que trovão grave e abafado há pouco.


----------



## criz0r (21 Jun 2018 às 10:15)

Chove bem por aqui. Os céus estavam assim à poucos minutos:


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jun 2018 às 10:23)

A linha de instabilidade enfraqueceu bastante, não ouvi mais nenhum trovão.
Chove bem! 
*21,3°C*


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jun 2018 às 10:35)

Alguns registos desta noite, em Torres Novas, as fotos foram retiradas do facebook.


----------



## Rachie (21 Jun 2018 às 10:36)

Bom dia a todos. Durante a noite não ouvi trovoada na Venda do Pinheiro (pode ter sido porque estava cansada e aterrei...)
Por volta das 7:40 na A8, já na zona da saída para o Eixo Norte Sul, vi um relâmpago horizontal por cima do Túnel do Grilo  fantástico, mas não ouvi trovão.

Desde aí apenas chuva (que neste momento cai com alguma intensidade).


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2018 às 10:38)

que bela noite, às 7h e pouco ainda ouvi trovões e chuva, mas estava cansado e como já tinha apanhado bastante durante a noite não apeteceu levantar  está assim para oeste


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2018 às 10:41)

ah o acumulado está em *10.3mm*


----------



## jamestorm (21 Jun 2018 às 10:51)

Bem que noite, devo dizer que aqui no Oeste deve ter sido toda a noite manha, foram trovoadas seguida umas das outras. Ja choveu bem tambem..


----------



## MSantos (21 Jun 2018 às 11:01)

Boas!

Noite explosiva aqui pelas lezírias ribatejanas, fui acordado diversas vezes durante a noite devido à forte trovoada! 

Mas que belo início de férias!


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jun 2018 às 11:06)

3 mm. Vai chovendo fraco. 
Por aqui julgo que não houve qualquer trovoada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jun 2018 às 11:13)

A manhã agora segue já com o sol a querer espreitar, a temperatura também já está a começar a subir, estando o céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## Candy (21 Jun 2018 às 11:19)

Esta madrugada em Peniche
Navio "Mar Portugal" do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, I. P. (IPMA), em noite de trovoada no porto de Peniche.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jun 2018 às 11:31)

Dois vídeos (transformei-os em gifs para uma mais rápida visualização) de uma amiga minha, da trovoada desta madrugada. Foram feitos em Odivelas, em direção a Lisboa:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jun 2018 às 11:55)

Trovão audível, certamente proveniente da célula que está na zona de Azeitão.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jun 2018 às 12:01)

Também ouvi o trovão. Vem daqui:


----------



## criz0r (21 Jun 2018 às 12:03)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Trovão audível, certamente proveniente da célula que está na zona de Azeitão.



Ouvem-se trovões contínuos daqui. É precisamente dessa célula que nasceu perto de Setúbal.


----------



## remember (21 Jun 2018 às 12:12)

Bom dia, uma tempestade à moda antiga! Já não me lembrava de nada assim há muito tempo, mesmo com a chuva e o festival lá fora, 3ª mínima tropical da temporada, 20ºC.
Ontem o acumulado ficou por 0.2 mm, hoje 6.3mm. Acordei por volta das 4:22 com "roncos" frenquentes e chuva torrencial pelo barulho, deve ter durado uns 10/15m depois baixou de intensidade!
Engraçado ouvir as locutoras na rádio M80 a dizer que amanha tinham uma festa e que iam levar galochas estas tempestades, não sei se lhe posso chamar isso, eram muito frequentes há uns anos atrás, não sei qual é a admiração!

Não descartar a possibilidade de festival lá mais para o fim do dia, a aquecer já bem com 24.9ºC, 68% de HR e 1015 hPa, o vento sopra de NNW 7km/h.

Edit: Bem vindo Verão, logo com direito a temporal à moda antiga


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jun 2018 às 12:21)

Mais uma foto do aguaceiro, antes de chegar:


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jun 2018 às 12:23)

Será que vem para estes lados ?


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jun 2018 às 12:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Será que vem para estes lados ?


Já se dissipou.


----------



## criz0r (21 Jun 2018 às 12:25)

@jonas_87 parece-me que sim.


----------



## tempus_fugit (21 Jun 2018 às 13:18)

Que fotografia magnífica!  Aguardo com expectativa esse tópico! 




windchill disse:


> A noite foi de direta, no topo de um monte perto de Arruda dos Vinhos e o resultado foi...... horas a fio a fotografar!!
> 
> Deixo-vos aqui uma pequenina amostra do que foi esta noite/madrugada de sonho
> 
> Mais tarde vou criar um tópico com algumas das inumeras fotos que obti na Serra e também na minha varanda!


----------



## Candy (21 Jun 2018 às 13:32)

Mais duas desta madrugada.
Peniche


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2018 às 14:25)

29.6ºC, 64% humidade, está um calor húmido, com a terra molhada


----------



## RStorm (21 Jun 2018 às 14:40)

O festival desta manhã rendeu *5,1 mm*. 
O destaque vai para a trovoada forte e persistente durante algumas horas e um aguaceiro forte pelas 10h, que fez a temperatura descer dos *28,9ºC *para os *20ºC *em apenas 20 minutos   
Agora sigo com céu pouco nublado e avista-se algumas torres em desenvolvimento para os lados do interior. 

T. Atual: *27,0ºC *
HR: 71% 
Vento: SE / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (21 Jun 2018 às 15:20)

windchill disse:


> Deixo-vos aqui uma pequenina amostra do que foi esta noite/madrugada de sonho
> 
> Mais tarde vou criar um tópico com algumas das inumeras fotos que obti na Serra e também na minha varanda!



 foto soberba, qualidade excelente (como já nos habituaste)! Durante a tarde de ontem andei pela zona do Gradil, céus fantásticos mas sem grandes acontecimentos, depois para a noite estive no Parque das Nações, visibilidade para os quadrantes NE a SE, mesmo sem o material adequado o espectáculo valeu a pena. Arruda dos Vinhos deve ter sido épico, ainda bem que lá estavas!


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2018 às 15:20)

muitas nuvens para leste e SE, já há aguaceiros entre Alcácer e Évora, movimento para NW, hmmm será?


----------



## StormRic (21 Jun 2018 às 15:26)

david 6 disse:


> muitas nuvens para leste e SE, já há aguaceiros entre Alcácer e Évora, movimento para NW, hmmm será?



Parece que sim, pelo menos na trajectória. No entanto o IPMA retirou os avisos de precipitação forte para os distritos de Lisboa e todos a sul do Tejo, daí para norte estão todos sob aviso.
Há também que contar hoje com o retorno da nortada de NW para a tarde a qual limitará a progressão e fará as células dissiparem-se a caminho do litoral aqui na região de Lisboa e Oeste.


----------



## Tonton (21 Jun 2018 às 15:33)

david 6 disse:


> muitas nuvens para leste e SE, já há aguaceiros entre Alcácer e Évora, movimento para NW, hmmm será?



Já se vêem daqui - aí estão as torres a crescer em força:


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jun 2018 às 15:40)

StormRic disse:


> Parece que sim, pelo menos na trajectória. No entanto o IPMA retirou os avisos de precipitação forte para os distritos de Lisboa e todos a sul do Tejo, daí para norte estão todos sob aviso.
> Há também que contar hoje com o retorno da nortada de NW para a tarde a qual limitará a progressão e fará as células dissiparem-se a caminho do litoral aqui na região de Lisboa e Oeste.


Eu penso que também chegarão cá...


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2018 às 15:48)

está assim para SE


----------



## Tonton (21 Jun 2018 às 15:53)

Grande torre a emegir à esquerda (fotos escurecidas para salientar as nuvens):


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jun 2018 às 16:06)

windchill disse:


> A noite foi de direta, no topo de um monte perto de Arruda dos Vinhos e o resultado foi...... horas a fio a fotografar!!
> 
> Deixo-vos aqui uma pequenina amostra do que foi esta noite/madrugada de sonho
> 
> Mais tarde vou criar um tópico com algumas das inumeras fotos que obti na Serra e também na minha varanda!


Brutal! Venham elas!


----------



## Tonton (21 Jun 2018 às 16:07)

Crescem com força, só que, para já, me parece que vão passar mais a norte (Peniche e arredores, como na noite passada):


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2018 às 16:07)




----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2018 às 16:16)

já oiço trovões! 

parece estar ligeiramente para leste, deve passar em Coruche, um pouquinho ao lado daqui


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jun 2018 às 16:23)

Cenário a SO:




Dos céus mais estranhos que já vi.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2018 às 16:27)

continuo a ouvir muitos trovões cai uns pingos


está assim:


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Jun 2018 às 16:27)

Ouvi alguns trovões antes de adormecer e também alguma chuva.

Acumulado de *3,8 mm*. Mês segue com *34 mm *

Mínima: *17,7ºC*
Máxima: *28,6ºC*


----------



## RStorm (21 Jun 2018 às 16:28)

Céu carregado e negro a leste, vamos lá ver se ainda vamos ter mais fogo de artificio 

T. Atual: *29,4ºC *
HR: 67%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## remember (21 Jun 2018 às 16:29)

Boas, a temperatura estava já a descer desde as 15:15 e agora começou a inverter, começa a correr aragem abafada e voltam rajadas de SSE, o vento rodou para S de novo!
29.7ºC e 53% de HR. Vista para NE 






Imagem editada para se perceber a escuridão!


----------



## rozzo (21 Jun 2018 às 16:35)

Pelo Montijo vai-se vendo o desfile de células a passar ligeiramente a Este, "tão perto e tão longe", em claro desenvolvimento com o aquecimento diurno.
Com a trajectória actual, parece ser para ficar a "chuchar no dedo", mas ao mesmo tempo parece haver potencial para algum desenvolvimento de células novas, quem sabe aqui por cima.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2018 às 16:37)

que bomba agora


----------



## Candy (21 Jun 2018 às 16:40)

Por Peniche céu azul e um bafo bastante quente. 
Valha-nos o vento que sopra moderado!

Veremos se chega cá alguma coisa daquela célula em Coruche.

Entretanto vão aparecendo mais registos da última noite.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jun 2018 às 16:50)

A tarde segue já com céu o céu encoberto, e ve-se o escuro em aproximação, mas mesmo assim sente-se o ar bastante abafado.

Excelente foto, captado mesmo aqui ao lado, de facto foi uma noite "extremamente iluminada."


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2018 às 16:51)

vai chovendo fraquinho, parece que a frequência dos trovões diminuiu


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2018 às 17:00)

chove um pouquinho mais agora


----------



## MSantos (21 Jun 2018 às 17:22)

Depois da noite e madrugada animada, temos também alguma trovoada a marcar presença nesta tarde aqui pelas lezírias ribatejanas! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jun 2018 às 17:37)

Começou neste momento a chover aqui.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2018 às 17:38)

chove um pouco mais agora  nada de especial, fez agora mais 2 trovões  que já não ouvia nenhum há uns minutos

PS: belo estoiro agora


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jun 2018 às 17:39)

Nortada moderada já a marcar presença. Bye bye convecção. 
Estão *26,1°C *(atual máxima)


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2018 às 17:45)

chove mais agora, com pingos grossos  até tive de ir ver pelo barulho se era só chuva


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2018 às 17:49)

grande flash por cima de mim, fez logo estrondo no segundo a seguir! 
chuva forte também!


----------



## Geopower (21 Jun 2018 às 17:51)

Por Glória do Ribatejo aguaceiro fraco. Vai trovejando. Vento fraco.


----------



## remember (21 Jun 2018 às 17:55)

30.5ºC de máxima agora já em descida e a escurecer bastante, mas parece-me que vai ser ao lado! Era só mais um bocadinho
28.8ºC, 49% de HR e vento fraco variante de W/WSW
Panorama Actual:


----------



## Marco pires (21 Jun 2018 às 17:56)

Super abafado aqui por Lisboa, nada de chuva até agora.
Bastante escuro para os lados da zona do Montijo/Palmela.
Vamos ver no que dá.


----------



## Candy (21 Jun 2018 às 17:59)

Céu negro. Vento fraco agora. Continua o bafo quente.
Por enquanto não chove no centro de Peniche.


----------



## Geopower (21 Jun 2018 às 18:06)

Geopower disse:


> Por Glória do Ribatejo aguaceiro fraco. Vai trovejando. Vento fraco.


Entretanto passou a chuva moderada.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jun 2018 às 18:10)

Voltando ao tópico dos céus estranhos. 
Tirada há 20 minutos, vista para NE:



_DSC0533-02 by tiago_lco, no Flickr


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2018 às 18:11)

parou a chuva, está a deslocar se ligeiramente para oeste, os trovões continuam 

eu entre as 18.30h e as 20h vou estar em Coruche mas não vou poder fazer seguimento, caso aconteça mais algo, penso que aquilo que vem a chegar a Évora ainda vai dar que falar nesta zona, por mim pode só cá chegar às 20h 

23.2ºC


----------



## fhff (21 Jun 2018 às 18:19)

Pelo litoral sintrense tivemos céu praticamente limpo toda a tarde. O sol esteve sempre presente.... Já vejo agora que para o interior está tudo cinzento. 
Ontem e hoje apenas acumulei 3 mm.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jun 2018 às 18:24)

Tiagolco disse:


> Voltando ao tópico dos céus estranhos.
> Tirada há 20 minutos, vista para NE:
> 
> 
> ...



Também foi visível por aqui.


----------



## RStorm (21 Jun 2018 às 18:28)

Céu nublado e escuridão no quadrante leste.
O vento rodou para Este e aumentou ligeiramente de intensidade.

EDIT 18:34 - Já chove! Pingos bem grossos

T. Atual: *26,7ºC *
HR: 57%
Vento: E / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2018 às 18:31)

Quando abalei voltava a chover mais forte, agora em Coruche chove moderado mas sem actividade eléctrica, volto às 20h


----------



## JAlves (21 Jun 2018 às 18:34)

Ainda relativamente á noite de ontem, deixo aqui algumas fotos brutais do Fotógrafo Luís Rodrigues, que sigo no Facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/luisrodrig...RdwR4xD-c-jtwS4Le4-nP3mLe3X6Yk27gLu_g&fref=nf

Segundo ele, tiradas da zona de Assafora, para Norte.


----------



## remember (21 Jun 2018 às 18:52)

JAlves disse:


> Ainda relativamente á noite de ontem, deixo aqui algumas fotos brutais do Fotógrafo Luís Rodrigues, que sigo no Facebook.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/luisrodrig...RdwR4xD-c-jtwS4Le4-nP3mLe3X6Yk27gLu_g&fref=nf
> 
> Segundo ele, tiradas da zona de Assafora, para Norte.



Grandes imagens!  Já pinga, ai que ela está a expandir de novo!
Vento fraco de SW 2km/h com rajadas de SSE 26.9ºC e 56% de HR.


----------



## jamestorm (21 Jun 2018 às 19:05)

Estão umas células estacionadas a Sul de São Martinho do Porto exactamente no mesmo sitio de ontem,  vai pingando para já. Nas Caldas da rainha tb chove...


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Jun 2018 às 19:06)

Vento 0 neste momento. 26,4ºC e 55%. Pode ser que afinal chegue qualquer coisa até aqui.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jun 2018 às 19:10)

Céu muito interessante para Este.






Vou rever agora o pouco que consegui apanhar ontem, a ver se dá alguma coisa de jeito


----------



## JAlves (21 Jun 2018 às 19:17)

Será que a zona de Lisboa e norte de Lisboa ainda apanham alguma coisa?

Até mete dó, tudo a passar ao lado.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jun 2018 às 19:30)

Céu a ficar algo escuro, tal como já foi reportado. Fica a foto.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jun 2018 às 19:36)

Há instantes para Este.


----------



## Jorge_scp (21 Jun 2018 às 19:46)

Depois de uma madrugada e manhã muito animadas por Sesimbra, com trovoada por vezes forte a aparecer em alguns períodos, eis que na última meia hora choveu moderadamente com alguns roncos pelo meio. Bela entrada de Verão, com muito fogo de artifício


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jun 2018 às 19:52)

O céu está a ficar cada vez mais escuro, e já ouvi pelo menos 1 trovão.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jun 2018 às 20:07)

Vejo novamente muitos relampagos já a rasgar o céu, principalmente sobre a zona da Chamusca, e já me cheira a queimado, esperemos que não seja nada demais.


----------



## StormRic (21 Jun 2018 às 20:12)

Vale de Loures 











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RickStorm (21 Jun 2018 às 20:20)

Caganda burjada caiu aqui na minha zona agora...


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2018 às 20:26)

Bela trovoada em Coruche enquanto tive ocupado , ainda chove em geral fraco em Coruche


----------



## tucha (21 Jun 2018 às 20:30)

Aqui por Lisboa e desde há uma hora para cá céu muito carregado, e chove, fiz a segunda circular desde telheiras até à encarnação sempre a chover...
Pouca intensidade mas pingas grossas, com vento fraco e ausencia totall de trovoada...o calor continua, claro, clima completamente tropical!!!
Vamos ver o que a noite nos reserva, já que por aqui esta madrugada que passou teve animação tanto por volta das 3 da manha, como no comeco do dia, ai pelas 7 da manha...e pelas 10 tb vi um relampago em Telheiras associado logo a seguir a um trovão mas foi coisa isolada...aliás como costuma ser nesta zona, elas vem mas não se manteem...


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jun 2018 às 20:31)

Primeiros trovões já se ouvem aqui...


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jun 2018 às 20:32)

Sigo agora uns aguceiros fracos durante 5 minutos, mas já está a perder força.
Ouvi alguns trovões bem jeitosos.


----------



## windchill (21 Jun 2018 às 20:34)

O meu amanhecer hoje na minha varanda foi assim.....


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jun 2018 às 20:39)

Mais uns belos registos fotográficos, captados entre Torres Novas e Entroncamento, fotos retiradas do facebook.


----------



## srr (21 Jun 2018 às 20:39)

Começa mais cedo ..hoje


----------



## marcoguarda (21 Jun 2018 às 20:42)

Já avisto relâmpagos aqui da minha varanda. Muito escuro para sudeste!


----------



## Tonton (21 Jun 2018 às 20:45)

Grande chuvada por aqui, com apenas um trovão, agora com sol e arco-íris e tudo!
Céu já a abrir para sul / sueste.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jun 2018 às 20:47)

Trovoada por aqui. 
Começa a chover.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jun 2018 às 20:48)

Começou a chover...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jun 2018 às 20:55)

Fim de tarde bonito por aqui. Pôr-do-sol com tons quentes e mammatus a Norte.


----------



## RStorm (21 Jun 2018 às 20:59)

Mínima: *19,1ºC *
Máxima: *29,8ºC 
*
O céu mantem-se nublado e de vez em quando caiem uns pingos. O vento já rodou para NW, bom para trazer algum fresquinho. 
Cá espero mais uma noite animada  

T. Atual: *23,2ºC *
HR: 71% 
Vento: NW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jun 2018 às 20:59)

Vai chovendo com 23,5 graus e com um por do sol bem fotogénico.
Isto anda cá uma tropicalidade do caraças.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Jun 2018 às 21:00)

Já a reportar de Azeitão novamente 

Poente neste momento️






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jun 2018 às 21:02)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Começou a chover...


Já chove bem, as caleiras já correm.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2018 às 21:07)

agora já em casa, chove fraco


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Jun 2018 às 21:07)

Maior dia do ano, praticamente *15 horas* e o sol fez um ângulo máximo de *74,7º*

Sol a 300º agora, o pôr do sol do maior dia do ano com algumas pingas que se vêem bem refletidas no chão, tirada com o telemóvel:







Cores rosadas e arroxeadas agora.
21h05, já fora do horizonte, olá Verão!


----------



## tucha (21 Jun 2018 às 21:14)

E já parou completamente de chover por aqui, e o céu agora apresenta umas tonalidades magnificas, de um lado muito roxo, do outro um rosa escuro, do outro azul e muito cinzentos...muito bonitos ou como diz um amigo meu amante das artes fotograficas "céu dramático!!!" :-).


----------



## Geopower (21 Jun 2018 às 21:18)

Em Glória do Ribatejo aguaceiros fracos a moderados continuos desde as 17h. Trovões audiveis novamente. Observando o radar parece que vai continuar.
Entretanto a oeste:


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jun 2018 às 21:23)

Hoje tivemos direito a um bonito por do sol, em tons de rosa, foto retirada do facebook, da zona de Figueiró dos Vinhos.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jun 2018 às 21:23)

35 mm acumulado mensal por aqui. 
51 mm na Ulgueira, Sintra. 

Muito bom.


----------



## TekClub (21 Jun 2018 às 21:29)

Por aqui já voltou a trovoada...


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2018 às 21:29)

bem... vamos lá para mais uma noite, oiço vários


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jun 2018 às 21:40)

Parou a chuva mas penso que vem mais. Foi um aguaceiro jeitoso...


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2018 às 21:40)

que festival de novo


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2018 às 21:49)

desculpem a qualidade do primeiro (que era o melhor...) mas uma melga pousou na mão exactamente naquele momento


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jun 2018 às 21:55)

A noite continua muito iluminada pelos relampagos, e os trovões são contínuos que mais se parecem com o ribombar de tambores.


----------



## Templariu (21 Jun 2018 às 22:05)

a chegar a Tomar......


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jun 2018 às 22:09)

Volta a chuva e trovões ao longe. A noite promete!

Edit: Estou a ver que vai ser mais uma noite sem dormir. A trovoada está cada vez mais perto... chove bem.

Edit 2: Chuva forte e trovões fortes e mais perto agora!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jun 2018 às 22:35)

Vários relâmpagos visíveis para Este novamente.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2018 às 22:36)

a noite deve ser bem mais calma, já não há festa, ainda oiço ao longe trovões penso que para oeste

EDIT 1min depois: afinal acabei de ver um flash , confirmo para oeste


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jun 2018 às 22:54)

Aqui ficam os poucos registos fotográficos que consegui fazer ontem. Sou um expert em perder raios  Consegui apanhar mais alguns em vídeo, mas só consigo tratar disso amanhã.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2018 às 22:55)

aproximou se um pouco e oiço trovões bem mais altos e começou a chover quase moderado

apanhei este


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jun 2018 às 23:28)

windchill disse:


> O meu amanhecer hoje na minha varanda foi assim.....


Bela forma de acordar, ou de deitar no teu caso...  Magnífica!


jonas_87 disse:


> Vai chovendo com 23,5 graus e com um por do sol bem fotogénico.
> Isto anda cá uma tropicalidade do caraças.


Assim de repente fez-me lembrar algo lá para as bandas do sudeste asiático! Mas não, acho que aquilo ao longe é mesmo a serra de Sintra...


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jun 2018 às 23:28)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Já a reportar de Azeitão novamente
> 
> Poente neste momento️
> 
> ...


Apanhaste um tornado?  Sejas bem regressado 


guisilva5000 disse:


> Maior dia do ano, praticamente *15 horas* e o sol fez um ângulo máximo de *74,7º*
> 
> Sol a 300º agora, o pôr do sol do maior dia do ano com algumas pingas que se vêem bem refletidas no chão, tirada com o telemóvel:
> 
> ...


Belíssimo!


----------



## windchill (21 Jun 2018 às 23:38)

...e o 3º round do dia rendeu 18 fotos só nesta ultima hora e meia!!

Aqui vai uma para aperitivo 





Este foi o meu melhor dia de sempre na fotografia de raios!!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Jun 2018 às 23:40)

João Pedro disse:


> Apanhaste um tornado?  Sejas bem regressado
> 
> Belíssimo!


Obrigado my friend
Por aqui tudo tranquilo, o melhor foi de manhã, e deixou um acumulado de 7,5mm Agora no meio do Alentejo profundo, ai sim! Quase que apanhei mesmo com um "tornado"!
Que células brutais

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/index.php?posts/679006





Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2018 às 23:55)

por hoje está feito, ainda deu para algumas


----------



## remember (21 Jun 2018 às 23:56)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Obrigado my friend
> Por aqui tudo tranquilo, o melhor foi de manhã, e deixou um acumulado de 7,5mm Agora no meio do Alentejo profundo, ai sim! Quase que apanhei mesmo com um "tornado"!
> Que células brutais
> 
> ...



Ver se metes isso a "bombar", vi que devias estar de volta pelas fotos, vieste pelo IC1?


----------



## david 6 (22 Jun 2018 às 00:04)

acumulado foi de *18.1mm*


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Jun 2018 às 00:29)

Boa noite!
Estive por Lisboa e viam-se muito bem os relâmpagos a Este, à semelhança de ontem, porém hoje fecharam a discoteca mais cedo. 
E pronto, a instabilidade vai cessar no centro e sul. Daqui a 3 meses voltará, não se preocupem.


----------



## david 6 (22 Jun 2018 às 00:37)

aguaceiros a ganharem força na zona de Alcácer com movimento para NW, se calhar ainda temos uma última rodada


----------



## david 6 (22 Jun 2018 às 00:48)

já vejo clarões ao longe para sul!


----------



## jamestorm (22 Jun 2018 às 00:51)

vai chovendo por aqui...bela rega


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Jun 2018 às 00:54)

remember disse:


> Ver se metes isso a "bombar", vi que devias estar de volta pelas fotos, vieste pelo IC1?


Fui almoçar a Monchique, e depois fiz a serra até São Marcos da Serra, ai apanhei o IC1 até Ourique, e entrei na autoestrada só ai! Já não ia a Serra de Monchique desde o fatídico ano de 2003 para a mesma, depois disso ainda não tinha tido vontade de voltar lá , esta bem verdinha novamenteExcepto a zona da Foia, agora é pena ser completamente só eucaliptos! Uma bomba relógio novamente
Depois apanhei cá uma festança pelo calminho, como já viste! E a chegar a Azeitão mais do mesmo numa versão mais soft
Esta semana já meto a máquina online outra vez

Instabilidade hoje ao final do dia em Azeitão 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Monchique 















Tatual: 20.9°c


----------



## david 6 (22 Jun 2018 às 01:10)

muitos clarões a S/SE e já oiço vários trovões muito longe


----------



## joselamego (22 Jun 2018 às 01:12)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Fui almoçar a Monchique, e depois fiz a serra até São Marcos da Serra, ai apanhei o IC1 até Ourique, e entrei na autoestrada só ai! Já não ia a Serra de Monchique desde o fatídico ano de 2003 para a mesma, depois disso ainda não tinha tido vontade de voltar lá , esta bem verdinha novamenteExcepto a zona da Foia, agora é pena ser completamente só eucaliptos! Uma bomba relógio novamente
> Depois apanhei cá uma festança pelo calminho, como já viste! E a chegar a Azeitão mais do mesmo numa versão mais soft
> Esta semana já meto a máquina online outra vez
> 
> ...


Amigo Ricardo, 
Vieste a Monchique e não disseste nada ?
Pagava te um almoço e um medronho ...
Sim a vila está toda verdinha!


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (22 Jun 2018 às 01:17)

começa a chover 

siga a ultima rodada


----------



## david 6 (22 Jun 2018 às 01:22)

que estoiro! 

está oficialmente aberto mais um festival 


EDIT: chuva forte!!


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Jun 2018 às 01:29)

Flashada a Este (para variar  ).


----------



## david 6 (22 Jun 2018 às 01:44)

deus está me a fotografar


----------



## TekClub (22 Jun 2018 às 01:46)

Por aqui também esta animado as células do interior a passar a arrasar a cidade...


----------



## david 6 (22 Jun 2018 às 01:49)

DILÚVIO!! com flash's muitos seguidos!!


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Jun 2018 às 01:50)

E os flashes vão sucedendo a Este, porém bastante difusos.
Pelo menos vê-se algo ao longe, já não é mau.


----------



## david 6 (22 Jun 2018 às 01:51)

Tiagolco disse:


> E os flashes vão sucedendo a Este, porém bastante difusos.
> Pelo menos vê-se algo ao longe, já não é mau.



cá de baixo está um festival nem imaginas


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Jun 2018 às 01:56)

david 6 disse:


> cá de baixo está um festival nem imaginas


Estou a imaginar (roidinho de inveja ).
Aproveita!


----------



## Tufao André (22 Jun 2018 às 01:56)

Mais um festival electrico a E/NE das células que estão na zona de Coruche! 
São dispersos, mas quando aparecem parecem algo potentes... Chuva nada, alias o ceu esta limpo, a nebulosidade desde o aguaceiro moderado do final da tarde que tem vindo gradualmente a dissipar!


----------



## david 6 (22 Jun 2018 às 02:08)

acalmou bastante


----------



## marcoacmaia (22 Jun 2018 às 02:29)

O que chove agora no Entroncamento!


----------



## david 6 (22 Jun 2018 às 02:33)

bem...vou deitar, acalmou bastante, chove fraco agora, ainda faz alguns relâmpagos já mais afastados, talvez ainda tenha algo mais forte (o que vai ali vendas novas/montemor) já foi bem interessante esta última  rodada para despedir me deste tempo


----------



## david 6 (22 Jun 2018 às 02:52)

Já estou deitado, chove bem agora  deve ser a tal


----------



## TekClub (22 Jun 2018 às 03:05)

por aqui vai chovendo, trovoada cada vês mais intensa, pelo radar esta longe de acabar...


----------



## DaniFR (22 Jun 2018 às 03:47)

Por Coimbra é com cada estoiro!! Cada vez mais perto. Chove bem agora.


----------



## TekClub (22 Jun 2018 às 04:15)

Agora as células a passar por cima da cidade grandes bombas que vai largando...


----------



## DaniFR (22 Jun 2018 às 04:16)

Que chuvada agora! 8,4mm acumulados na última hora.


----------



## DaniFR (22 Jun 2018 às 04:30)

Continua a chover. Acumulado subiu para os 12,4mm.


----------



## StormRic (22 Jun 2018 às 06:58)

Bom dia
O que foi possível ver do primeiro nascente do Verão na Póvoa. 
WNE e ENE
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (22 Jun 2018 às 08:30)

Boas, 

Toda a noite com os tambores a Tocar, mas só deu uns chuviscos.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (22 Jun 2018 às 09:04)

Bom dia, bela tarde ontém na minha zona de trabalho ( Azervadinha) eram para ai uma 16:30H quando foi lá uma trovoada vinda de sul, ainda teve periodos de chuva forte, depois para o principio de noite é que foi muito bom, começo a ver vários relâmpagos ainda longe vindos de sul, passado pouco tempo, foi um festival naquela terra e novamente com chuva forte, esta madrugada voltaram á carga nas zonas do Couço, mas nada em comparação com a outra noite, mas mesmo assim deu para acumular 3.2mm.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jun 2018 às 09:06)

Bom dia, por aqui a 1ª noite de verão foi memorável, com trovões, relampagos, e com aguaceiros moderados que duraram até ao nascer do dia.
Ainda acumulou 6.4 mm.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jun 2018 às 09:27)

Esta noite apesar de tudo foi mais calma. Choveu bem mas com muito menos trovoada. Deu para dormir bem!


----------



## criz0r (22 Jun 2018 às 09:31)

Bom dia,

A madrugada, já não trouxe trovoada como ontem mas a mínima acabou por ser tropical de *20,7ºC*.
De momento 22,6ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Jun 2018 às 10:00)

joselamego disse:


> Amigo Ricardo,
> Vieste a Monchique e não disseste nada ?
> Pagava te um almoço e um medronho ...
> Sim a vila está toda verdinha!
> ...


Amigo, eu bem me lembrei de ti! Mas foi assim uma coisa à última da hora! Não foi por mal, sabes que isto com crianças nem sempre é fácil! Fui almoçar ao Luar da Foia, gostei muito!  Tudo ainda bem verdinho sim, nota.se bastante bem o que choveu por ai este final de Inverno/Primavera

Tatual: 25.6°c ,e vento nulo.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Jun 2018 às 10:14)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Amigo, eu bem me lembrei de ti! Mas foi assim uma coisa à última da hora! Não foi por mal, sabes que isto com crianças nem sempre é fácil! Fui almoçar ao Luar da Foia, gostei muito!  Tudo ainda bem verdinho sim, nota.se bastante bem o que choveu por ai este final de Inverno/Primavera
> 
> Tatual: 25.6°c ,e vento nulo.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Olá amigo, 
Eu sei que com crianças o tempo é mais pequeno .
O Luar da Fóia é um excelente cartão de visita e tem uma vista lindíssima !
Eu hoje vou até minha terra ( Gondomar ) passar o são João 
e amanhã a Lamego ( estar com os meus filhotes ) ..
Na primavera passada choveu bem por aqui, houve dois dias que a precipitação ultrapassou os 74 mm acumulados ...
Abraço amigo 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (22 Jun 2018 às 10:21)

Boas, 25ºC com 64% de HR e 1015 hPa.
Mais uma mínima tropical com 20.3ºC, vento de NW 5km/h que traz algum fresquinho para refrescar a casa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jun 2018 às 10:31)

A manhã agora segue já com céu parcialmente limpo, e com sol, a temperatura está também, já a subir.


----------



## RStorm (22 Jun 2018 às 11:44)

Bom dia

Céu nublado e com alguns aguaceiros a formarem-se a leste.
Esta noite já não houve festa  

T. Atual: *24,5*C*
HR: 67%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## david 6 (22 Jun 2018 às 12:02)

acumulado de *8.5mm*
22.6ºC e céu muito nublado


----------



## david 6 (22 Jun 2018 às 12:18)

vai caindo uns pingos persistentes


----------



## DaniFR (22 Jun 2018 às 12:27)

18,8mm acumulados nas últimas 24 horas.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Jun 2018 às 14:42)

joselamego disse:


> Olá amigo,
> Eu sei que com crianças o tempo é mais pequeno .
> O Luar da Fóia é um excelente cartão de visita e tem uma vista lindíssima !
> Eu hoje vou até minha terra ( Gondomar ) passar o são João
> ...


Muito mais pequeno, mas são a melhor coisa do mundo
Sem dúvida um local de excelência amigo 
Faz boa viagem até ao Norte, e mata saudades dos teus filhotes! Um abraço 

Tatual: 30.1°c


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Jun 2018 às 14:52)

Obrigado amigo !
Os filhos são o maior tesouro e amor do mundo !



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Muito mais pequeno, mas são a melhor coisa do mundo
> Sem dúvida um local de excelência amigo
> Faz boa viagem até ao Norte, e mata saudades dos teus filhotes! Um abraço
> 
> ...



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jun 2018 às 15:32)

Boas

26,2 graus


Dia após dia água do mar está cada vez melhor,vim de Cascais e está uma maravilha.
Incrível como a temperatura da água subiu tanto, ventos de Sul fazem milagres. Para se ter noção em 6/7 dias a temperatura saltou/vai saltar dos 14 graus para 20 graus aqui na costa. Deixo uma foto tirada ao final da manhã .


----------



## Geopower (22 Jun 2018 às 15:34)

29.4°C em Telheiras. Sensação termica muito desagradável devido à elevada humidade. Ceu encoberto por nuvens altas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jun 2018 às 16:55)

A tarde segue encoberta, mas bastantante abafada.
31.5ºC.


----------



## RStorm (22 Jun 2018 às 17:36)

Céu nublado com boas abertas. Algumas nuvens de evolução a SE.

T. Atual: *29,1ºC *
HR: 40%
Vento: SW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## srr (22 Jun 2018 às 17:44)

Céu quase limpo, Parece-me que hoje é um intervalo na "festa" ?

Será ?


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jun 2018 às 17:51)

srr disse:


> Céu quase limpo, Parece-me que hoje é um intervalo na "festa" ?
> 
> Será ?


Olá! No norte de Espanha já há trovoada, e no interior centro parece que se querem formar células, mas não sei se terão condições de desenvolvimento...


----------



## srr (22 Jun 2018 às 17:58)

O estofex já retirou os avisos.

Fica para amanha, hoje é pausa.


----------



## criz0r (22 Jun 2018 às 18:33)

Máxima de *29,0ºC* até ao momento. Vê-se alguma nebulosidade em formação a SE.


----------



## remember (22 Jun 2018 às 18:40)

Boas, máxima de 30.8ºC alcançada à pouco, agora já em descida com 30.3ºC, 53% de HR e 1013 hPa, o vento rodou para NW, depois de ter estado durante a tarde a soprar de S.
Está bastante abafado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jun 2018 às 18:49)

"Um espetáculo da mãe natureza a partir do Parque Nacional da Serra d’Aire e Candeeiros"


----------



## RStorm (22 Jun 2018 às 20:48)

Mínima: *19,5ºC *
Máxima: *30,3ºC 
*
O céu está a começar a limpar, nomeadamente a leste. 
O vento já rodou para NW e sopra fraco. 

T. Atual: *25,0ºC *
HR: 61% 
Vento: NW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## windchill (22 Jun 2018 às 21:17)

StormRic disse:


> foto soberba, qualidade excelente (como já nos habituaste)! Durante a tarde de ontem andei pela zona do Gradil, céus fantásticos mas sem grandes acontecimentos, depois para a noite estive no Parque das Nações, visibilidade para os quadrantes NE a SE, mesmo sem o material adequado o espectáculo valeu a pena. Arruda dos Vinhos deve ter sido épico, ainda bem que lá estavas!


Na verdade eu estava lá porque estive em modo 'Storm chaser' 
Valeu a direta


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Jun 2018 às 21:54)

Mais um dia de calor, máxima de *28,3ºC* pela Carregueira, *29,7ºC* em Belas.

*26ºC* dentro de casa, um forno. Mosquitos incoming.


----------



## david 6 (22 Jun 2018 às 21:55)

minima: *17.6ºC*
máxima: *30.1ºC*
actual: *23.6ºC*

e tive um acumulado de *8.5mm*


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jun 2018 às 22:02)

A tarde foi bastante abafada, aliás tenho todas as jenelas de casa abertas, e mesmo assim se sente calor no seu interior.
Estamos a 1 semana de Julho, e ve-se muita erva verde, e as árvores completamente verdinhas, e com com muito crescimento, em relação ao ano passado a maioria das árvores já estavam em stress hídrico.


----------



## remember (22 Jun 2018 às 23:56)

Continua abafado, o vento acalmou! 25ºC com 60% de HR.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Jun 2018 às 23:57)

Boa noite pessoal,

Mais um dia quente pela península de Setúbal, ainda ameaçou qualquer coisa a SE mas não passou disso mesmo!
A máxima foi de 31.7°c , e sigo com 21.8°c 
Mais uma noite tropical à  partida, a quarta de 2018

Logo um ótimo dia para continuar a ir a banhos 

Home  sweet home


----------



## DaniFR (23 Jun 2018 às 00:02)

Foto fantástica da trovoada da noite passada sobre a cidade de Coimbra.


----------



## joselamego (23 Jun 2018 às 00:04)

Boa noite ,
Viagem de comboio até ao Porto 
Céu limpo 
Coimbra 
22°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## windchill (23 Jun 2018 às 00:17)

Amigos,

Acabei de criar um tópico com algumas das fotografias que tirei na noite de Quarta/madrugada de Quinta!

Quem quiser dar uma espreitadela, aqui vai o link 

2018.06.20 & 21 - Trovoada na Serra da Carvalha (Arruda dos Vinhos)

PS: Esta ainda é só a 1ª parte do evento....


----------



## david 6 (23 Jun 2018 às 01:29)

noite agradável, 20.6ºC


----------



## TekClub (23 Jun 2018 às 01:36)

Esta a formar-se umas células no mar, parece prestes a entrar em terra e vem com actividade eléctrica...


----------



## Brites (23 Jun 2018 às 01:46)

TekClub disse:


> Esta a formar-se umas células no mar, parece prestes a entrar em terra e vem com actividade eléctrica...


Por acaso parece que essas formações se estão a afastar do continente e não a entrar, pelo menos é o que me.parece na evolução das mesmas! Perdoem.me se estou a ver mal!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (23 Jun 2018 às 02:51)

Vejo bastantes relâmpagos aqui a NW de São Martinho do Porto, está tudo no mar ainda..sera q ainda ca chega


----------



## Candy (23 Jun 2018 às 04:34)

Acordei com o calor... não é normal em Peniche.
Vim espreitar o radar e assustei-me!
Aquelas células a nascer nesta zona... caramba! 
Se começassem a nascer em terra ainda tinha sorte. Bahh

Enviado do meu SM-T330 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (23 Jun 2018 às 04:38)

jamestorm disse:


> Vejo bastantes relâmpagos aqui a NW de São Martinho do Porto, está tudo no mar ainda..sera q ainda ca chega


Vão em sentido contrário.  SE > NW

Enviado do meu SM-T330 através de Tapatalk


----------



## windchill (23 Jun 2018 às 09:47)

Meteo Amigos,

Depois da madrugada de sonho que passei em Arruda dos Vinhos (que pode ser testemunhada neste tópico) »»» 2018.06.20 & 21 - Trovoada na Serra da Carvalha (Arruda dos Vinhos), o sonho continuou e por isso mesmo resolvi criar outro tópico com os raios que consegui captar a partir da minha varanda!

Aqui vai o link »»» 2018.06.21 & 22 - Trovoada na Amora (Seixal)

Espero que gostem


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jun 2018 às 10:33)

Esta manhã segue já bem quente, em que já apetece fugir para o abrigo de uma sombra.
28ºC


----------



## david 6 (23 Jun 2018 às 11:34)

29.9ºC

sente se um cheirinho a terra molhada ainda, graças a estas trovoadas a terra continua molhada, que bom para esta altura


----------



## criz0r (23 Jun 2018 às 13:34)

Boa tarde,

Até 3ªfeira estarei a reportar do Porto.
A chegar agora a Coimbra, já se vislumbram algumas torres por aqui. O céu está bem escuro a Norte.


Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JTavares (23 Jun 2018 às 15:40)

28.1C e 36% HR no café onde me encontro.


----------



## RStorm (23 Jun 2018 às 17:51)

Boa Tarde

Céu pouco nublado e de vez em quando formam-se alguns cumulus a leste, que rapidamente se dissipam.
A máxima atingiu os *31,5ºC*, mas com a chegada da nortada, a temperatura começou a descer a pique logo a meio da tarde. 

T. Atual: *26,6ºC *
HR: 58% 
Vento: NW / 9,3 Km/h


----------



## Manuel Amador (23 Jun 2018 às 19:16)

Boa tarde

Outras latitudes hoje. O dia esteve impecável em São Martinho do Porto, mas ao final da tarde a coisa mudou
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (24 Jun 2018 às 08:16)

Bom dia
16°C
Nevoeiro em Belas na CREL








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jun 2018 às 08:50)

A manhã aqui levantou-se fresca, com algum nevoeiro presente pelos vales, e com muito orvalho.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jun 2018 às 12:35)

Neste final de manhã, sigo com 28ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Jun 2018 às 14:44)

Aqui fica um time-lapse feito durante a tarde de quinta-feira.

Entretanto vim para fora e o tempo para tratar das fotos e vídeos é quase nulo, vai ter de ser tudo a conta gotas.


----------



## RStorm (24 Jun 2018 às 20:33)

Boa noite

Mínima: *17,4ºC *
Máxima: *26,8ºC *

Dia ameno com céu limpo, nortada fraca e algum nevoeiro ao inicio da manhã. 

T. Atual: *22,1ºC *
HR: 66% 
Vento: NW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jun 2018 às 09:05)

O dia aqui acordou com muita nebulosidade e bem fresquinho.


----------



## remember (25 Jun 2018 às 09:21)

Bom dia,

Finalmente a temperatura começa a descer dentro de casa  A manhã começou cinzenta e fresquinha com uma mínima de 18.4ºC às 6:29. Agora o Sol já começa a querer espreitar com 22.1ºC e 66% de HR, o vento sopra fraco de SW.


----------



## joselamego (25 Jun 2018 às 10:17)

Boas,
Lisboa 
Gare oriente 
21°C
Céu parcialmente nublado 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Jun 2018 às 13:03)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Fim de semana passado pela zona de Sintra, dias bastante agradáveis com temperatura máxima de *26ºc* no Sábado, *23ºc* no Domingo, e algum nevoeiro.
Logo um tempo majestoso para desfrutar, e matar saudades da maravilhosa luz daquela floresta  Nota.se bem nesta altura do ano a precipitação que tem recebido nos últimos tempos 

*Lagoa Azul*




*
Palácio da Pena*




*
Monserrate*
























*
Barragem da Mula*





*O melhor poente  do mundo "Azenhas do Mar"*









Tatual: *20.6ºc* por Sesimbra, e vento moderado de* NW*


----------



## RStorm (25 Jun 2018 às 13:07)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> Fim de semana passado pela zona de Sintra, dias bastante agradáveis com temperatura máxima de *26ºc* no Sábado, *23ºc* no Domingo, e algum nevoeiro.
> Logo um tempo majestoso para desfrutar e matar saudades da maravilhosa luz daquela floresta  Nota.se bem neste altura do ano a precipitação que tem recebido nos últimos tempos
> ...



Fotos espetaculares  Paisagem ainda verdejante, muito bom para a altura em que estamos


----------



## RStorm (25 Jun 2018 às 13:17)

Boa Tarde

Mínima: *18,1ºC *
O dia começou com céu encoberto que entretanto já se limpou.
Agora a tarde segue fresca com céu pouco nublado e nortada fraca.

T. Atual: *23,5ºC *
HR: 54% 
Vento: NW / 3,4 Km/h


----------



## joralentejano (25 Jun 2018 às 13:33)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> Fim de semana passado pela zona de Sintra, dias bastante agradáveis com temperatura máxima de *26ºc* no Sábado, *23ºc* no Domingo, e algum nevoeiro.
> Logo um tempo majestoso para desfrutar, e matar saudades da maravilhosa luz daquela floresta  Nota.se bem nesta altura do ano a precipitação que tem recebido nos últimos tempos
> ...


Excelentes fotos.  Zonas fantásticas!!


----------



## remember (25 Jun 2018 às 13:51)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> Fim de semana passado pela zona de Sintra, dias bastante agradáveis com temperatura máxima de *26ºc* no Sábado, *23ºc* no Domingo, e algum nevoeiro.
> Logo um tempo majestoso para desfrutar, e matar saudades da maravilhosa luz daquela floresta  Nota.se bem nesta altura do ano a precipitação que tem recebido nos últimos tempos
> ...



Excelentes fotos Já conhecias o sitio? Eu apesar de ter ido num dia de muito vento adorei aquilo 

25.2ºC actuais com vento de S fresquinho 5 km/h, ontem e hoje dias muito identicos, com o vento de S a desaparecer ao fim do dia!


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jun 2018 às 13:54)

Este inicio de tarde continua, fresca e com céu nublado, e com 24ºC.


----------



## david 6 (25 Jun 2018 às 14:05)

céu encoberto, 22.7ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Jun 2018 às 15:37)

joralentejano disse:


> Excelentes fotos.  Zonas fantásticas!!





RStorm disse:


> Fotos espetaculares  Paisagem ainda verdejante, muito bom para a altura em que estamos





remember disse:


> Excelentes fotos Já conhecias o sitio? Eu apesar de ter ido num dia de muito vento adorei aquilo



Obrigado pessoal, é sem dúvida uma zona muito especial  Já conhecia sim @remember , quase morei em Colares noutra altura da minha vida
( coisa de miúdas)  Ahahah! Este fim de semana o vento era praticamente nulo, até na própria Peninha!


----------



## remember (25 Jun 2018 às 16:15)

Boas, do nada começaram a aparecer algumas nuvens, o vento deixou de soprar de S, para soprar de SW, máxima a ser alcançada agora com 26.7ºC.


----------



## joselamego (25 Jun 2018 às 16:37)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> Fim de semana passado pela zona de Sintra, dias bastante agradáveis com temperatura máxima de *26ºc* no Sábado, *23ºc* no Domingo, e algum nevoeiro.
> Logo um tempo majestoso para desfrutar, e matar saudades da maravilhosa luz daquela floresta  Nota.se bem nesta altura do ano a precipitação que tem recebido nos últimos tempos
> ...


Ricardo, 
Fotos sublimes!
5 estrelas!
Até dá gosto ver ....
Parabéns !
Abraço 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (25 Jun 2018 às 20:32)

A1, Sacavém, nuvens estranhas com movimento de Sul








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Jun 2018 às 21:34)

Máximas parecem estabilizar nos 25ºC graças à nortada, mínimas também com uma queda. 
A água do mar deve começar a voltar a esfriar lentamente.

Máxima:* 27,1ºC*
Mínima: *15,3ºC
*
O site do IPMA mudou o mapa de previsão e os ícones meteorológicos


----------



## André Filipe Bom (26 Jun 2018 às 09:11)

Bom dia, após uma ausência eis que estou de volta, têm sido dias quentes a seguir ás trovoadas, com máximas na ordem dos 35ºC, ontém é que esteve mais fresco 26.2ºC, hoje a esta hora estão 18ºC, e céu limpo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jun 2018 às 11:31)

O dia de hoje segue identico ao de ontem, com céu parcialmente nublado, e o sol lá vai espreitando sempre que pode.
24ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Jun 2018 às 12:04)

joselamego disse:


> Ricardo,
> Fotos sublimes!
> 5 estrelas!
> Até dá gosto ver ....
> ...



Obrigado amigo, Um abraço
Por Azeitão o dia segue ameno, com alguma neblusidade! Tatual :*22.3ºC* e vento fraco de* NW*


----------



## bentanias (26 Jun 2018 às 14:48)

incrível como ainda não tivemos mais de 1 semana seguida de sol e calor.
segue temperatura media 19ªc e sol nem vê-lo


----------



## david 6 (26 Jun 2018 às 21:18)

minima de *13.0ºC*, acordei entre as 5h e as 6h com frio, tive voltar a meter a coberta  e hoje deve ser parecido
máxima de *26.1ºC*
actual *19.9ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Jun 2018 às 01:28)

Calor pela hora mais intensa, 11h-16h, de resto rondou os 20ºC e alguma nebulosidade.
Esperava mais nortada, está relativamente calmo e até se está muito bem na rua com 16-17ºC, na ilha de calor lisboeta 18-19ºC.

Máxima: *25,4ºC*
Mínima: *14,4ºC*

Lua quase cheia fenomenal agora com o comboio de nebulosidade baixa


----------



## Maria Papoila (27 Jun 2018 às 10:12)

Aqui no Marquês céu com muitas nuvens e vento a soprar fraco. A temperatura está bem agradável - 22º


----------



## criz0r (27 Jun 2018 às 11:32)

Bom dia,

De volta a Almada, dia cinzento e temperatura não muito alta de 23,3ºC.
O vento é quase inexistente e sopra de Noroeste.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Jun 2018 às 12:06)

O dia segue com céu parcialmente nublado,fresco, apesar do sol que lá vai espreitando.
24.7ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Jun 2018 às 15:52)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Depois de mais uma manhã  fresca por Azeitão, a tarde já segue bastante agradável Temperatura actual de *25.2ºc* e vento fraco de *NW *. Vamos ver como corre  a possível instabilidade lá para o final de semana/fim de semana A partir de dia 4 parece que poderemos ter o calor de volta  Veremos, ainda falta muito tempo!! 

*Arrábida, onde a floresta toca o mar*


----------



## RStorm (27 Jun 2018 às 17:19)

Boa tarde 

Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. 
O vento sopra moderado de NW. 

T. Atual: *24,8*C *
HR: 52% 
Vento: NW / 11,9 Km/h


----------



## RStorm (27 Jun 2018 às 20:22)

Mínima: *17,6*C *
Máxima: *25,3*C *

O céu está a ficar muito nublado por nuvens altas, nomeadamente a oeste. A nortada abrandou bastante.
A partir de amanhã e até sábado, estarei à reportar de Sines.

T. Atual: *21,9*C *
HR: 65%
Vento: NW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (27 Jun 2018 às 20:28)

Setúbal há minutos. 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Jun 2018 às 20:53)

Hoje notou-se mais na nortada.

Máxima:* 24,7ºC*
Mínima: *15,9ºC *


----------



## david 6 (27 Jun 2018 às 22:24)

minima:*15.1ºC*
máxima:*26.5ºC*
actual:*18.4ºC*


----------



## remember (27 Jun 2018 às 22:54)

Boas, dias sem história... 

Máxima de 28.1ºC, mínima de 17.6ºC, dia marcado por nortada fraca.
Sigo com 19.9ºC, 73% de HR e 106.6 hPa


----------



## João Pedro (27 Jun 2018 às 23:51)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> Fim de semana passado pela zona de Sintra, dias bastante agradáveis com temperatura máxima de *26ºc* no Sábado, *23ºc* no Domingo, e algum nevoeiro.
> Logo um tempo majestoso para desfrutar, e matar saudades da maravilhosa luz daquela floresta  Nota.se bem nesta altura do ano a precipitação que tem recebido nos últimos tempos
> ...


O Byron estava cheio de razão...  Magnífico passeio pelas místicas, e belas, matas da nossa serra de Sintra, com um poente a condizer.  Mais um sítio a (re)visitar quando estiver aí por baixo, e com tempo... 


Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> Depois de mais uma manhã  fresca por Azeitão, a tarde já segue bastante agradável Temperatura actual de *25.2ºc* e vento fraco de *NW *. Vamos ver como corre  a possível instabilidade lá para o final de semana/fim de semana A partir de dia 4 parece que poderemos ter o calor de volta Veremos, ainda falta muito tempo!!
> 
> *Arrábida, onde a floresta toca o mar*


Belíssima! Muito bem apanhada


----------



## João Pedro (27 Jun 2018 às 23:52)

StormRic disse:


> Setúbal há minutos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cá por cima via-se também, relativamente bem, o halo.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (28 Jun 2018 às 09:11)

Bom dia, ontém a máxima foi de 27.2ºC, hoje o céu encontra-se nublado com abertas por nebulosidade alta.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Jun 2018 às 11:40)

João Pedro disse:


> O Byron estava cheio de razão... Magnífico passeio pelas místicas, e belas, matas da nossa serra de Sintra, com um poente a condizer.  Mais um sítio a (re)visitar quando estiver aí por baixo, e com tempo...



Completamente João, sempre um sítio a voltar quando existir essa possibilidade, a mim pessoalmente diz.me muito  Love it 



João Pedro disse:


> Belíssima! Muito bem apanhada



Sim, mais um passeio bem prendado   Gosto tanto.. Foi tirada num local que se chama Comenda, localizado entre a serra da Arrábida e a serra de S.Luís







Por Azeitão neste momento,
Céu muito nublado, temperatura de *24.4ºc* , *53%HR* e vento fraco predominante de *Oeste.*


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jun 2018 às 12:12)

Hoje é mais um dia identico aos anteriores, com céu parcialmente limpo, e de temperaturas frescas.


----------



## david 6 (28 Jun 2018 às 15:39)

25.5ºC e algumas virgas


----------



## StormRic (28 Jun 2018 às 16:17)

Choveu fraco aqui na Póvoa há cerca de meia hora. Vento moderado de NW. Nuvens altas e médias.
22,6°C
62%
Abertas com sol forte.








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (28 Jun 2018 às 16:54)

uma das muitas virgas está a deixar cair uns pingos grossos!


----------



## criz0r (28 Jun 2018 às 18:30)

Boas,

Dia aborrecido, tirando uns pingos bem grossos que caíram durante a tarde.
Aguardemos pela instabilidade, que a avaliar pelo GFS parece razoável.

Temperatura actual de *23,8ºC* e Nortada moderada.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2018 às 18:47)

Boas tardes,

Não tenho postado, mas volta e meia venho cá espreitar.

Por cá depois daquela semana quente qb, os dias frescos lá voltaram.
A nortada tem sido quase inexistente, pelo menos para os parâmetros normais de vento aqui desta região e sobretudo nesta altura do ano. Para a semana deve voltar aparecer, mas nada de extraordinário.

No passado Domingo tive uma prova de BTT na zona oeste, na região fronteiriça Mafra -Torres Vedras, posso dizer que acabei a dita prova carregado de lama, quem diria.
Passei por várias linhas de água, e quase todas corriam qualquer coisa, muito pouco claro, mas tendo em conta a altura do ano, não deixa de ser impressionante.

Amanhã espero uns *5 mm* por cá, a ser verdade devo acabar o mês de Junho com cerca de *40 mm*, muito bom mesmo.

PS: @Ricardo Carvalho  grande fotos da serra!! 
Ainda ontem por lá andei com nevoeiro cerrado e precipitação oculta, esse estado de tempo mais ou menos constante também ajuda muito para manter tamanha área verdejante.


----------



## david 6 (28 Jun 2018 às 20:57)

minima: *16.9ºC*
máxima: *26.5ºC*
actual: *19.9ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jun 2018 às 21:34)

Hoje foi mais um por do sol bonito, em tons rosa, e foi mais um dia ameno, e com vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Jun 2018 às 21:44)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Completamente João, sempre um sítio a voltar quando existir essa possibilidade, a mim pessoalmente diz.me muito Love it
> 
> Sim, mais um passeio bem prendado  Gosto tanto.. Foi tirada num local que se chama Comenda, localizado entre a serra da Arrábida e a serra de S.Luís
> 
> ...


A Comenda... a sua belíssima herdade... e o seu não menos belíssimo, e tristemente abandonado, palácio... 
Pois sim, conheço  Não queres comprá-la e dar-lhe uso?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Jun 2018 às 22:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas tardes,
> 
> Não tenho postado, mas volta e meia venho cá espreitar.
> 
> ...



Obrigado João , confesso que não me lembro de ver a serra tão verde nesta altura do ano, em muitos sítios por onde andei ainda brutava alguma água nas bermas 
Depois o clima húmido da zona , acaba como tu dizes e muito bem por fazer o resto

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Jun 2018 às 22:19)

João Pedro disse:


> A Comenda... a sua belíssima herdade... e o seu não menos belíssimo, e tristemente abandonado, palácio...
> Pois sim, conheço  Não queres comprá-la e dar-lhe uso?


Foi mesmo dentro dessa magnífica herdade que andei a dar um passeio, mais propriamente na mata atrás do antigo palácio do Duques de Palmela, agora renovada Casa Palmela
O dito palácio da Comenda que falas, ouvi dizer que quaisquer 6 milhões de euros compram aquilo como está  Uma coisa prometo, umas fotos do mesmo brevemente! O resto tenho que ver se é exequível ou nao?!!  Ahahah.. 

Desculpem o off topic, mas o tempo está mesmo uma pasmaceira, talvez amanhã melhore

Max: 26.8°c
Min:  16.4°c
Tatual: 19.6°c


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Jun 2018 às 00:54)

Mínima: *15,6ºC* (praticamente constante a noite toda sem vento)
Máxima: *24ºC*

Vento fraco, dias primaveris qb. Muita nebulosidade hoje, alguma virga.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Jun 2018 às 00:56)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Foi mesmo dentro dessa magnífica herdade que andei a dar um passeio, mais propriamente na mata atrás do antigo palácio do Duques de Palmela, agora renovada Casa Palmela
> O dito palácio da Comenda que falas, ouvi dizer que quaisquer 6 milhões de euros compram aquilo como está  Uma coisa prometo, umas fotos do mesmo brevemente! O resto tenho que ver se é exequível ou nao?!!  Ahahah..
> 
> Desculpem o off topic, mas o tempo está mesmo uma pasmaceira, talvez amanhã melhore
> ...


É off topic dos bons  Sempre se dá a conhecer o país a quem não conhece 
Contento-me com as fotos, para já...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Jun 2018 às 11:27)

Finalmente consegui compilar os (melhores) apanhados que fiz na noite de 20 para 21 deste mês. Tenho pena de só ter chegado a casa já perto das 2h, o que me fez perder muitos raios, alguns belíssimos que ia observando enquanto estava na rua.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jun 2018 às 13:02)

O dia segue com céu nublado e fresco, vamos ver então se a chuva aparece mais para o final do dia.


----------



## StormRic (29 Jun 2018 às 14:21)

Boa tarde, já se vêem mammatus à medida que os cirrostratus se espessam, agora baixando o tecto para altostratus. 
23,1°C
56%
Vento praticamente nulo.
O sol ainda se vê velado.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (29 Jun 2018 às 14:39)

O sol velado ficou oculto pelos altostratus.
Sente-se um ar mais fresco de Sul, vento ainda fraco.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (29 Jun 2018 às 14:46)

Boa tarde,

Hoje o dia já vai ter história de certeza, a máxima penso que já foi alcançada 25.2ºC. Actuais 23.3ºC, 64% de HR e 1007 hPa. O vento sopra fraco 5 km/h de SSO.
Estava a reparar nos mapas, já choveu por aqui, mais este mês do que em Maio,


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Jun 2018 às 15:37)

Boa tarde pessoal, 
Por Sesimbra vão caindo uns pingos grossos,vamos ver o que o resto do dia nos reserva! Pelo radar parece.me que poderemos ter alguma animação   Tatual: *17.9ºc* e vento fraco de *SW.*


----------



## RStorm (29 Jun 2018 às 15:46)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> Por Sesimbra vão caindo uns pingos grossos,vamos ver o que o resto do dia nos reserva! Pelo radar parece.me que poderemos ter alguma animação   Tatual: *17.9ºc* e vento fraco de *SW.*


O céu está bem escuro, visto daqui do Malhão e vai caindo uns pingos grossos.


----------



## criz0r (29 Jun 2018 às 16:05)

Chove fraco por aqui. As imagens de radar são animadoras, parece-me que a Capital vai "enfardar" bem nas próximas se aquela mancha amarela/laranja persistir.


----------



## Candy (29 Jun 2018 às 16:56)

Boas... 
Este arzinho que corre no meu terraço não engana! Pareceu-me o ventinho de chuva que se sente sempre uns momentos antes de chover, aqui no meu terraço...
Fui ver o radar e... Ena ena. Vamos ver se chega cá alguma coisa de jeito!


----------



## remember (29 Jun 2018 às 17:03)

Bem, a continuar com esta trajectória, não sei não...  já caiu uns pingos grossos, mas nada de acumulado por enquanto, mas não há-de faltar muito para começar a cair.

Vento fraco de N, com 22.6°C e 67% de HR, já que está assim que chova algo de jeito!


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jun 2018 às 17:24)

Já começa a cair uns pingos, que venha ela.


----------



## Aspvl (29 Jun 2018 às 17:32)

Muito escuro pela Estrela. Já chove há algum tempo.
Actividade eléctrica inexistente por enquanto.


----------



## fsl (29 Jun 2018 às 17:53)

Em Nova-Oeiras chove há duas horas e já acumulou3.6mm.


----------



## Candy (29 Jun 2018 às 18:08)

Já chove em Peniche.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jun 2018 às 18:12)

Boas,

Por cá o acumulado encontra-se nos *3 mm*


----------



## david 6 (29 Jun 2018 às 18:26)

aqui não passa de pingos


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Jun 2018 às 18:30)

Tarde de chuva fraca a moderada, com pingas grossas.

Neste momento desde Olival Basto.


----------



## rick80 (29 Jun 2018 às 18:30)

Por Alcobaça a chuva começa a tornar-se constante embora fraca 

Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## RickStorm (29 Jun 2018 às 19:01)

Por aqui choveu durante a tarde (e de vez em quando lá vai caindo chuva outra vez)...


----------



## jamestorm (29 Jun 2018 às 19:22)

E vai chovendo bem por aqui...este é um verão para recordar, para quem gosta de chuva


----------



## StormRic (29 Jun 2018 às 19:56)

Choveu na Póvoa, talvez 1 mm assim à vista.
Mantem-se encoberto, altostratus 
Foto agora nos Olivais, Lisboa, para Sul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (29 Jun 2018 às 20:04)

chove fraco agora


----------



## StormRic (29 Jun 2018 às 20:19)

Está assim agora na Ribeira das naus 
E chove!








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (29 Jun 2018 às 20:51)

Chove moderado com pingos grossos, é bastante água aqui na Baixa (Santos).
Começa a ficar mais forte...








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jun 2018 às 20:58)

Os aguaceiros estão a chegar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Jun 2018 às 21:16)

Bela chuva de Verão, parece afetar mais o lado este de Lisboa agora.

*4,6 mm* acumulados e céu praticamente sempre coberto. Este mês tem sido um mimo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Jun 2018 às 22:38)

Boa noite pessoal,

Então esta rica tarde de Verão deixou de acumulado 2.1mm em Azeitão, e 4.2mm por Sesimbra  Choveu praticamente três horas seguidas de forma fraca, logo um aproveitamento fantástico para as terras nesta altura do ano Agora vamos ver o que a madrugada/manhã  nos reserva, dado que o IPMA colocou o distrito de Setúbal em alerta amarelo entre as 4h e 10 da manhã ! Vamos aguardar
Para a semana venha lá o calor que será muito bem vindo 

Tatual: 17.4°c

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (29 Jun 2018 às 22:39)

Boas,

A reportar "diretamente" da Lezíria Ribatejana por um par de dias 
Que bom chegar cá a baixo e ver os jacarandás e as tipuanas em flor e, especialmente, apanhar uma chuvinha...  

Pelo caminho foi muito interessante de ver ali para os lados da Serra do Sicó, como as manchas de vegetação autóctone que ainda vão resistindo à invasão do eucalipto se encontravam com um ar completamente primaveril, com a folha nova ainda muito evidente. Um sinal bem claro em como este ano o verão ainda não chegou...

Sem estação por aqui, mas fazendo a média entre as de Vila Franca e de Benavente, aqui por Samora devem estar 17,9ºC e o acumulado deve andar pelos 2,2 mm.


----------



## david 6 (29 Jun 2018 às 22:45)

Por Coruche chuvinha da boa


----------



## remember (29 Jun 2018 às 23:02)

Boas, mais 3.1mm, parece ter parado.
Sigo com 18.2ºC, 86 % de HR, 1007.1 hPa e vento praticamente nulo de N.


----------



## david 6 (30 Jun 2018 às 01:04)

2.5mm ontem


----------



## bentanias (30 Jun 2018 às 01:37)

caiu aqui uma chuvada por volta da meia noite durou foi pouco, mas está frio de t shirt


----------



## André Filipe Bom (30 Jun 2018 às 09:46)

Bom dia grande cut-off esta aqui, apenas uns periodos muitos curtos de chuva ontem á noite que não deram em nada, enfim..., mas este mês está a ser o Junho mais frio desde 2008 por aqui.


----------



## JTavares (30 Jun 2018 às 11:07)

O radar a mostrar visitas vindas do oceano


----------



## Sanxito (30 Jun 2018 às 14:01)

Boa tarde. 
A chuva que caiu ontem ainda acumulou 4.4 mm. 
Agora sigo com 23.1°c e 70%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (30 Jun 2018 às 14:48)

Vento de Sul e cumulus mediocris. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Jun 2018 às 15:05)

Mais um dia de "chuva" de Verão, apesar de ainda não ter caído uma pinga. 

Mínima: *15,3ºC*
Máxima: Ainda só *22,4ºC*, no último dia de Junho. 

Vento inexistente ou fraco, graças ao núcleo da cutoff


----------



## StormRic (30 Jun 2018 às 16:17)

O céu em Alverca B.A.
24,1°C
60%
SSW 14 Km/h











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (30 Jun 2018 às 16:21)

Boa tarde 

De volta a casa  
A manhã começou com céu cinzento em Sines, após um madrugada de aguaceiros fracos e um período de chuva forte ontem à noite. A partir do meio dia, o céu limpou-se totalmente, mas ao aproximar-me da península de Setúbal, começaram a surgir algumas nuvens com evolução e ainda avistei um aguaceiro lá para os lados do campo de tiro de Alcochete. 

Agora ao chegar a casa, fui verificar a estação e reparei que acumulou *3 mm* nos últimos dias: *2,7 mm *ontem e *0,3 mm *hoje.


----------



## StormRic (30 Jun 2018 às 19:10)

23,5°C
55%
16 Km/h SW
Alverca








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jun 2018 às 20:44)

Por aqui, e depois de ter estado, hoje mais a norte, em Sever do Vouga, na feira do Mirtilo, onde apanhei aguaceiros moderados a forte, desde a saída de lá até á zona de Pombal, e ao chegar á Batalha, estava já sol e tudo seco, por aqui hoje nem uma pinga, apenas umas boas formações nebulosas, a "passearem", pelo céu.

Foto retirada do facebook, do ultimo por do sol de Junho.


----------



## remember (1 Jul 2018 às 00:58)

Junho terminou com um dia abafado e algo ventoso!
Máxima de 25.4ºC e minima de 16.9ºC, o vento foi predominante de SSO, com rajada máxima de 25 km/h.


----------



## david 6 (1 Jul 2018 às 11:48)

bom aguaceiro aqui


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Jul 2018 às 11:51)

david 6 disse:


> bom aguaceiro aqui


Já estamos em Julho:
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-julho-2018.9773/


----------



## david 6 (1 Jul 2018 às 12:37)

Davidmpb disse:


> Já estamos em Julho:
> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-julho-2018.9773/



pois é, eu cliquei no "atalho" para o litoral centro e ainda veio para Junho e não reparei


----------

